#ubports 2017-09-11
<ubports_bot> Project daily-hammerhead build #317: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-hammerhead/317/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #992: SUCCESS in 1 min 44 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/992/
<ubports_bot> Project vivid-rootfs-armhf build #123: SUCCESS in 1.2 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/vivid-rootfs-armhf/123/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #993: SUCCESS in 0.45 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/993/
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> http://vineetkumar.me/2013/10/installing-ubuntu-touch-on-your-rooted-nexus-7/
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> Found this for grouper owners...
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> There might be something useful in here
<tgBot> FlorianMueckl was added by: FlorianMueckl
<tgBot> <DanChapman> IIRC there were alot of issues with mir using the tegra3 drivers on grouper. Was probably one of the main reasons canonical dropped it as a reference device and went with the 2013 nexus 7's at the beginning of 2014
<tgBot> <DanChapman> I remember that day clearly as my grouper had arrived a few days before canonical dropped it. 🙈
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-aims-to-bring-its-ubuntu-snappy-technologies-to-android-devices-517677.shtml
<lotuspsychje> good news
<tgBot> <Flohack> @DanChapman, Good to know, maybe I should stop trying to port HTC One X with tegra3 cipset 😆
<ubports_bot> Project daily-fp2 build #335: SUCCESS in 13 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-fp2/335/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #994: SUCCESS in 1 min 9 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/994/
<tgBot> <YougoChats> @lotuspsychje, how does this help or hinder Ubports? would this mean changing android components could happen live from UT?
<tgBot> <neothethird> I think the author just misinterpreted something...
<tgBot> <DanChapman> as is common with that author
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @Flohack, Not saying it's not possible 😊. THis was back in the early days of mir (0.1.x). But even back then I think they was having to find workarounds for tegra3 as it flickered like hell. I think even surfaceflinger had workarounds for that chipset. so...
<tgBot> <YougoChats> @neothethird, can you explain (without writing a book :P )?
<tgBot> <ProsOne> did someone know if I can install yunit on ubuntu gnome 17.04?
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @ProsOne, Probably a question for the yunit forum or mailing list
<tgBot> <DanChapman> unless @jsalatas is around?
<tgBot> <BrisPete> @ProsOne, I believe it's possible. You can certainly do it in 16.04, but I think it may also work in 17.04.
<tgBot> <ProsOne> now I see how to do it..thank you very much
<tgBot> <alan_griffiths> @ProsOne, I don't think the ppa has that distro. Would unity8-desktop-session meet your needs? It is almost the same code.
<tgBot> <ProsOne> @alan_griffiths, the terminal found unity8-sess... but, being on gnome, needs to many many additional packages..maybe I'll try it on ubuntu 16.04...thank you friend
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @UniversalSuperBox IRC still works in Halium chat, you were concerned about it
<ubports_bot> Project daily-mako build #110: SUCCESS in 12 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-mako/110/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #995: SUCCESS in 48 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/995/
<tgBot> Kazord was added by: Kazord
<tgBot> <Kazord> Hi
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hello!
<Mappack> Hi
<tgBot> <Kazord> I want to know if there is change on scope (and how they are handle in ubports), and if any, if i can test on my MX4 while porting rssreader from ubuntu store to openstore
<tgBot> <DanChapman> no changes have been made to scopes so far
<tgBot> <Kazord> Cool for porting (sad as they need some)
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Scopes probably won't be touched in the 15.04 / "legacy" software track.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Don't expect them to be the same when 16.04 comes out.
<tgBot> <Kazord> Ah, is there a thread somewhere on what change are expected for 16.04 ? … And also how packages will be handle between those 2 branches ?
<tgBot> <Kévin> Not yet so far, that i'm aware about.
<nfsprodriver[m]> Oh man, the new oxide 1.21 from @mariogrip gives such an extremely speedup!!!
<tgBot> <Sconio> Hi
<tgBot> <neothethird> Aloha
<nfsprodriver[m]> Hello!
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Buen vide
<tgBot> <neothethird> @nfsprodriver[m], Yeah, definitely!
<tgBot> <Sconio> I noticed a problem with the Meizu pro5 and the RC version of Ubports …   I tried several ways to run this version, but it does not work
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @UniversalSuperBox, what is the profile of the person who uses IRC?  I mean... why is IRC used?  Is there a link that will help me understand in a few words why this is being used and why I should bother?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @wayneoutthere, IRC is used by people who have been using IRC for a very long time
<tgBot> <Sconio> (Photo, 1280x540) https://irc.ubports.com/225j4hwE/file_482.jpg
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Including many hardcore developers in the open source community
<tgBot> <neothethird> @Sconio, If you don't want to deal with the terminal, try this: github.com/ubports/ubports-installer
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Sconio, If you do want to deal with it on the terminal and want some fun troubleshooting experience, could you try removing `--bootstrap`?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Could also be said to be very low tech indeed so accessible to all. Though less so now that smartphones are standard everywhere
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @UniversalSuperBox, so are they using it because of incredible advantages or 'just because they always have'?
<tgBot> <Sconio> I also use ubports install and I have the same result
<tgBot> <Sconio> just rc
<tgBot> <Sconio> devel it's ok stable its ok
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @wayneoutthere, We're going to start a holy war if we aren't careful... … But in general I don't see any advantage when it comes to public chatrooms... except maybe that IRC doesn't require a phone number
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> ok, no problem. conversation over. i get it
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> 3 people are typing... we started the war.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> 75000 in Turkey arrested mainly because they used an encrypted app
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> i tried it once and i was like 'WTH is this and why wuld I ever use this when things like Telegram are secure and working"
<tgBot> <neothethird> @wayneoutthere, For *you* there's no advantage. But if you know regular expressions, it can be handy
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> i see.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> so it's useful for coders for their job?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> i might just have to #audiocast this haha
<tgBot> <neothethird> @Sconio, Ok, thanks for reporting. If devel is in fact ok, I guess whatever issue there was is resolved. I'll ping you once the new rc is here, then you can check again
<tgBot> <neothethird> @wayneoutthere, If they have it set up the way they like, it is. But for many there's no immediate benefit
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> ok, cool thanks
<tgBot> libremax was added by: libremax
<tgBot> <neothethird> welcome :)
<tgBot> <padraic7a> Hey, I know some of the ubuntu documentation jhas been copied elsewhere. Has this?  … https://developer.ubuntu.com/web/ubuntu-webapps-guide
<tgBot> <padraic7a> Oh, a quick google turned this up: https://docs.ubuntu.com/phone/en/web/ubuntu-webapps-guide … please ignore previous message
<tgBot> <bastos777> If anyone is interested in a refurbished Fairphone 2, try this: http://fairphone.us5.list-manage.com/track/click?u=95cc5eadcf0cd460ae347f6f8&id=aab5f199ba&e=655a8096d1
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> @padraic7a, Most things are automatically archived at archive.org
<tgBot> <padraic7a> @JBBgameich, Cheers
<tgBot> <Marcos> Sirs. I have recently moved from Ubuntu Touch to Ports and everything was succesfully (congratulations and thanks to all that make it possible)
<tgBot> <Marcos> However, trying to copy some sound to the media folder inside /system, I was warned that system is read only
<tgBot> <Marcos> with UbTouch I could mount the system rootfile as rw but I m unable with Ports!
<tgBot> <Marcos> Is it normal?
<tgBot> <Marcos> how can I custom notification sounds?
<tgBot> <neothethird> thank you :) remounting rw should still work. what's your device?
<tgBot> <neothethird> @Marcos, it's currently only possible to add custom ringtones, not custom notification sounds. There's a bugreport for that here: https://github.com/ubports/ubports-touch/issues/202
<tgBot> <Kazord> Trying to flash MX4 with MDT, device in fastboot mode, MDT stuck on Detecting Devices
<tgBot> <Kazord> Any clue?
<tgBot> <neothethird> Is it running android? then you need to enable usb debugging and bootloader unlocking in the settings. If that's already done or you're running ubuntu touch already,you could try it with a different cable or a different usb slot on your pc.
<tgBot> <Kazord> Was ubuntu official
<tgBot> <Stereofont> There is a group for MDT. Try a different cable and different PC. Depressing either or both volume keys and/or tapping volume key very briefly can held device recognition
<tgBot> <Stereofont> If using MDT device must be OFF not fastboot
<tgBot> <Flohack> @wayneoutthere, There is another thing, IRC is completly anonymous, you can use it also from TOR network probably, so you can do fancy stuff with it ;)
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Sorry. Ignore that last
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Fastboot is correct for MDT
<tgBot> <Marcos> @neothethird, I m using E5
<tgBot> <neothethird> @Marcos, If you want, you can use ut tweak tool to make the system writable: https://openstore.ubports.com/app/ut-tweak-tool.sverzegnassi
<tgBot> <Marcos> I tried tweak tools but not sucess!
<tgBot> <Marcos> also mount / -o remount,rw did not work!
<tgBot> <neothethird> @Marcos, that needs sudo
<tgBot> <Kazord> Keypress did the job,  checked with lsusb before MDT
<tgBot> Hmminfo was added by: Hmminfo
<tgBot> <DeadSquirreI01> @Flohack, IRC is the opposite of anonimity. If you aren't cloaked your can be viewed by everyone by /whoising him. the only thing is as you said to use tor
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Welcome @Hmminfo !
<tgBot> <Hmminfo> Hey everyone. New here
<tgBot> <DeadSquirreI01> hi
<tgBot> <Hmminfo> @UniversalSuperBox, Thanks
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> Hey
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hey, you made it!
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> Welcome
<tgBot> <Hmminfo> @UniversalSuperBox, Finally
<tgBot> <Hmminfo> Thanks. Hope to learn new things from you all
<tgBot> <Hmminfo> By the way you can all check my bio i have great books in my channel
<tgBot> <Kazord> Damn MDT, everything got 'failed (protocol error)'
<tgBot> <neothethird> @Flohack, This is actually pretty accurate: If you can do fancy stuff with it, you can do fancy stuff with it. If not, it's completely useless
<tgBot> <Hmminfo> @hawk_is_here, How's that kernel going?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @neothethird, 🤣🤣
<tgBot> <Marcos> @Kazord, Jan. I did use sudo and as root too but same result
<tgBot> <Marcos> Sorry I replied the wrong message!
<tgBot> <Marcos> I will try to remount later again!
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> @Hmminfo, Going snail speed... trying to carve dedicated time...
<tgBot> <Hmminfo> @hawk_is_here, Keep up good work 👍
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/E3Fksz7e/file_484.jpg
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> I've a question
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> Can we install Ubuntu in deviant?
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> *Debian
<tgBot> <neothethird> @hawk_is_here, You can install ubuntu touch using most operating systems: github.com/ubports/ubports-installer
<tgBot> <Kazord> Thanks, ui found that my password missed
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Marcos, that's a high five!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Flohack, fair enough.  but i'm guessin that matrix and wire and such are basically invisible and anonymous as well (if you set it up that way).  thanks for sharing
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @DeadSquirreI01, then i retract. haha
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> @neothethird, I meant Ubuntu SDK
<ubports_bot> Project daily-bacon build #266: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-bacon/266/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #996: SUCCESS in 58 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/996/
<tgBot> valx7 was added by: valx7
<tgBot> matiasmasca was added by: valx7
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hello to the both o'yah
<tgBot> <valx7> Hi everyone!
<tgBot> <valx7> Is LG K4 LTE model in plans to be supported?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @valx7, No.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Every phone has different hardware that takes months to investigate.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Only a few phones can be supported
<tgBot> <Flohack> Even Lineage has not all phones...
<tgBot> <OLlVE> Even android
<tgBot> <Gartral> Wouldn't it be possible to use some of drivers from lineage to speed investigations?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Sure. That's exactly what we do. Still takes a month or two to get a device to a slightly usable stage.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Very few developers and they are volunteers. They have to prioritise
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> For example, right now I'm banging my head against the wall on a device. For documentation.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Fwd from UniversalSuperBox: # ping 8.8.8.8 … socket: Permission denied
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I... just... HOW.
<knightDX> is anyone available that could help with info on porting this to a huawei device?
<tgBot> <Gartral> If I had more time and experience I'd be working on porting it to my old Galaxy Nexuses
<knightDX> i'm honestly just wanting to learn how to port a rom in general. i like linux, what i am confused about is, is porting a aosp rom to a non google phone
<knightDX> like do i just add the vendor blobs and device tree to the nexus aosp files or what? lol
<tgBot> <Gartral> Nooooooo.... There's thousands of lines of code you'll have alter, not to mention probably write your own bootloader and figure out a way to bypass security on the device you're porting too...
<tgBot> <Gartral> Ave that's just too get to the point where you can see logcat when the bootup inveriably fails, assuming you get enough right to init the adb bridge and have proper USB from go
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Luckily Halium solves that part by giving you ssh access in the test rootfs... THE BUILD FAILED AGAIN.
<knightDX> i just cant find any info for it. i had wanted to port lineage is to it, but again no info. ive got adb and fastboot done. i did try a build using a build for cm 14.1 but it failed halfway through
<tgBot> <Stereofont> What would be great is a link taking people to a video guide to how difficult the tasks are, when they ask about a phone model. I had no idea at first how complicated it is. People think 'USB boot'. Not unreasonably. But wrongly
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'll just link them to the Halium docs when they are nice.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I've been working on this device since 12:00PM today and it's 5:00PM. I had a build that booted when I started. Now the Wi-Fi radio works. But not the networking stack. That'd be too easy.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Will newbies like me understand them? Probably as much as hieroglyphs
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I should do that
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Just screencap the terminal windows and weird errors and myself shouting expletives.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Post that when people ask "Can you port to [x]?'
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Exactly. They would get some insight then. Brain surgery from scratch. Kudos 👍
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Also, I don't know if people understand the computer required to do this in an amount of time that isn't frustrating. I built rig around the Ryzen 7 1700 for the purpose. It takes 15 minutes to compile the hardware stuff. My old FX-6300 took about 30 minutes to compile it.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Scratch that. 40.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> 100 iterations?  300?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> let me check my notes
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'm probably at about 20 right now
<tgBot> <Stereofont> I mean to 'complete'
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Right
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Okay, got it installed again. Let's see if I can ping stuff
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Donations needed for a Doctor Who screwdriver
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> holds breath and waits for ssh to connect
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh, yes! Wi-Fi came up.
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> nice
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Didn't break anything. Now, can I ping...?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> YES!
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> oh my goooooooood
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> at one of us is having a good dev day
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> never before has `apt update` felt so good
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> lol
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> nice
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> congrats man!
<tgBot> <Stereofont> 🍓🍓🍓
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> now send some of that luck my way!!
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Now, the reason for doing that was so I could use apt to install different binaries so I could test the graphics.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Let's try that, shall we?
<tgBot> <Lyokanthrope> @UniversalSuperBox, Woo, ryzen bros
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> @UniversalSuperBox, whoa, that's gonna be cool!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Stereofont, you can always feel good knowing that no matter how little you understand - Wayne Out There understands LESS!
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> ```# EGL_PLATFORM=hwcomposer test_hwcomposer … library "libtinyxml.so" not found … width: 1080 height: 1920 … OpenGL ES 2.0 (OpenGL ES 3.2 V@145.0 (GIT@I15255e4b4a)) … Segmentation fault```
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> it... it never ends
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @UniversalSuperBox, we should turn this into a dramatic section of the next #audiocast hey @exar_kun - loggit!
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Photo, 560x586) https://irc.ubports.com/8V7rFjC1/file_486.jpg
<tgBot> <Stereofont> I assume that phone designers 'borrow' a lot rather than do everything from scratch? The lazier they are the better …
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Maybe, but every board is different
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> Hey, I was listening to a podcast about that today. apparently, that's going to change going forward...
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Enigma
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yeah, Treble might make things better. I don't have much hope.
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> @UniversalSuperBox, Yeah, that's it.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Maybe I've been abused by too many Android devices.
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> lol
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/OBjwxpBV/file_487.mp4
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25517440/
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'm beginning to sense a theme here
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh, yeah. Graphics tests always segfault when you start trying.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> always
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> and it's impossible to track down the error unless you really know Android AND libhybris source code. Which I do not.
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> I don't know ANY code and here I am trying to do stuff and things
<tgBot> <Stereofont> I last coded in 1980
<tgBot> <Stereofont> 2 kilobytes of RAM
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> yeah I learned to "code" with an Apple ][ back in the 80's. I was successful in creating a clown face
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Tennis was possible
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> If you remember what I'm talking about, you're old
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Very
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> lol
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well, Plasma Mobile just released a rootfs that supports devices like mine. Let's see if that does anything but crash.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> has doubts
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> (Video, 4s)https://irc.ubports.com/zl1q9dEW/file_488.mp4 Testing with gifs as Dashbackground.
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Hm, the record seems to be broken, but it works :)
<tgBot> <enriconia> @UniversalSuperBox, what device?
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> N5
<tgBot> <enriconia> ok, thanks
<tgBot> <Stereofont> A simpler gift would yield more information?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Gif *
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> The problem is lightdm needs to be restarted to see the gif animated.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> What I was thinking is that a monochrome square moving would produce an intelligible breakup
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @enriconia, The rootfs gets combined with the hardware adaptation stuff to make a running system.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> So the rootfs is for all devices
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> If you have hardware adaptation that supports it
<tgBot> <enriconia> ok, thanks :)
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> @enriconia, Oh, I thought you meant me, but the answer is the same I think 😂
<tgBot> <enriconia> it's ok :)
<tgBot> <enriconia> Actually, I tried porting ubports, but I failed and I don't know why. The strange thing is that I managed to boot sailfish OS... so now I am waiting for some halium development
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh great.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Wi-Fi stopped working
<tgBot> <exar_kun> @wayneoutthere, Can't wait until I can  apt update #audiocast
#ubports 2017-09-12
<ubports_bot> Project daily-hammerhead build #318: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-hammerhead/318/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #997: SUCCESS in 1 min 49 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/997/
<tgBot> <Kévin> Is there an ubport app devel group in telegram, if yes can someone invite me ?
<tgBot> <Kieran> Does anyone know where the manifest is for turbo? or in general how are the ubports image is built, I can only find information on the ported devices, not the official ones
<tgBot> <Kieran> also it turns out I can't revise a sentence very well, pardon the grammar
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> The official ones have no available device tree.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Anywhere. Except maybe to Canonical.
<tgBot> <Kieran> so are we still building the exact canonical images?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well, we're building with their HAL
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> But it's our software
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> That they made mostly. :P
<tgBot> <Kieran> so if I wanted to fix a bug, how would I go about building the same image as the ubports server?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well, if it's a bug in the Android bits, you can't. But if it's a bug in the Ubuntu portion, you just need to fix and rebuild that package.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> And then install it using dpkg
<tgBot> <Kieran> ah I see, that's awkward. Thank you
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Unless you're really sure it's a bug in the Android bits, it's probably fixable
<tgBot> <valx7> Is there a live image to test in a phone without installing, like LiveCD in PCs/notebooks?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> No.
<ubports_bot> Project vivid-rootfs-armhf build #124: SUCCESS in 1 hr 30 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/vivid-rootfs-armhf/124/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #998: SUCCESS in 7 min 59 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/998/
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Kévin, There is an app devel group but I cant get you invited, you dont have a username set ;)
<tgBot> Matcher84 was added by: Matcher84
<tgBot> <bastos777> @DanChapman can I deactivate automatic email recall? I do not want to get my mails automatically but I want to refresch by demand. Is this possible?
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @Flohack Hi, I have seen there was new Marius uAdBlock update today including some translations, where can I find it in weblate? Thanks
<tgBot> gennadii1981 was added by: gennadii1981
<tgBot> <gennadii1981> Honor 6x?
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> https://youtu.be/2k2rCl-dLfA
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> Nothing related to ubuntu os... But the word is there in song ... 😁
<tgBot> <gennadii1981> Ubuntu and Honor 6x?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @gennadii1981, Nothing I can tell you about this, just I talked with a Honor guy on Gamescom, and we will get in touch with them about ideas ;)
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @bastos777, No not right now, dekkod is always on. If you disable IDLE for the account it changes to polling so you could give it a really large poll check interval. But the action to manually sync is only accessible with mouse right now. May i ask your usecase for wanting to do so?
<ubports_bot> Project daily-fp2 build #336: SUCCESS in 13 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-fp2/336/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #999: SUCCESS in 1 min 6 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/999/
<tgBot> <bastos777> @DanChapman, My general usecase for eMails on mobile is, that I want to read eMails only when I am in the mood to do. I am a very curious guy, so if my phone or my pebble smartwatch is notifying, I interrupt what I am currently doing. This is not good neither for my health nor for my social interaction nor for focussed work.
<tgBot> <DanChapman> So just being able to stop notifications would be enough? Manually syncing will decrease the usability and proved a worse experience.
<tgBot> <bastos777> My personal notifying is only activated for SMS, calls and messengers. But even for messengers I put some groups, e.g. this one on silent mode.
<tgBot> <DanChapman> You can disable the notifications in system settings if you don't want them.
<tgBot> <bastos777> @DanChapman, Yes.This would be OK for me. The next enhancement could be to activate selected contacts for notifications. This would be perfect.
<tgBot> <bastos777> @DanChapman, Ah! Thanks.Will do this for the time beeing!
<tgBot> <Cesar_Herrera> @DanChapman, This is very important and not all the people knows it.
<tgBot> <JSJoubert> @UniversalSuperBox, Ahh Ryzen 1700 and its 16 cores. Glad AMD is back and giving us some alternative CPU's to pick from. Just did a BIOS update ob my motherboard the weekend. Been alot since the launch. I am sure the improvements are all in the background
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> @JSJoubert, New Radeon GPU is also Great, … But for Portables...
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> Nothing is there
<tgBot> <JSJoubert> I have the RX 480. Performance is still great for what I use
<tgBot> <Ern_st> @Flohack, Done, thanks.
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @Ern_st added you 😊
<ubports_bot> Project daily-mako build #111: SUCCESS in 12 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-mako/111/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1000: SUCCESS in 49 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1000/
<tgBot> <blendergeek0> @Flohack, Can you add me to this app dev group?
<tgBot> <DanChapman> Done
<tgBot> <popeydc> Can someone port UBports to this please? :D
<tgBot> <popeydc> (Photo, 977x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/2RURHpAM/file_490.jpg
<tgBot> <popeydc> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/KP5Ckidd/file_491.mp4
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/Toq05X06/file_492.mp4
<tgBot> <neothethird> @popeydc, would be perfect for donald trump
<tgBot> <popeydc> lulz
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Actually, now that I think about it... If the price is right on that, it'd make a great "Bank app phone" for all the people who need one.
<tgBot> <salarelv> Try to type a IBAN on that
<tgBot> <salarelv> It needs a dedicated backspace button
<tgBot> <neothethird> haha
<tgBot> <salarelv> If somebody would build a Smartwatch with a Fingerprint reader and a hardware password vault (no direct access from the OS)
<tgBot> <salarelv> So i could login into banks and ssh with one swipe of my finger
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> @popeydc, Which model? … Which Android version???
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @hawk_is_here, I think that may actually be Android 5
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> @Lorxu, It seems to me as KitKat "4.0.4"
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> It has android 7 I think
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> I read about that phone today, I think it's called Jelly
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @hawk_is_here, Possible too, but I thought the top bar was still black on 4
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/jellyphone/jelly-the-smallest-4g-smartphone/
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> @Lorxu, Well it purely depends on the OEM. … I had 2.3 long way back...  … I think some Samsung duo or something with similar UI. UI can be deceiving...
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Why is the first thing I think with any Kickstarter project "but why?"
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @hawk_is_here, The icons in the top bar look stock though
<tgBot> <popeydc> its android 7
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Yeah, JBB showed a link, I just... did not expect that
<tgBot> <Lorxu> It just... looks old?
<tgBot> <Lorxu> I guess because everything is big these days
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> @popeydc, Alright... thanks to blow off the suspense
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> For this one
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> Customization would be required
<tgBot> Brian Reid was added by: Brian Reid
<tgBot> <neothethird> Welcome :)
<tgBot> <Josué> does anybody have a video of UP (ubports) tested on a Nexus 5?
<tgBot> <Flohack> Erm? You mean how it looks like?
<tgBot> <Flohack> I can do one later maybe =)
<tgBot> <Josué> yeah, I just want to see if it's "usable"
<tgBot> <Josué> I got a N5 a couple of years ago with the sole purpose of using it with linux, but it was impossible. The battery life was like 2h and very little actually worked
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Vijay Kumar, I think this is related much to ubuntu.  Community, people, friendly, warm, meaningful...
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @bastos777, listen to the #audiocast we cover this topic of how we can build an actual smart phone here instead of a crack cocacine interruption device which they mainly now are
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @JBBgameich, sweet. honestly the thing I miss most about cell phones is when they fit in my pocket.  I could use them with one hand.  The closest thing I owned was the HTC wildfire.  I told my wife the other day how I wish someone woudl drop something this size back into the market as it's perfect. … It could have been a 'tad' smaller even so this Jelly thing looks perfect for me and with UBports?  Niiiiice. …
<tgBot> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTC_Wildfire
<MCMic> Yeah nowadays if you take a small device you get something slow
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> yeah... which need not be.  No surprise they already have 1.25 MILLION bucks behind them.  haha.  I'm tempted but not without knowing 100% it could go Ubuntu
<tgBot> <janc13> did you guys see https://www.armis.com/blueborne/ ?
<tgBot> <harishsays> https://thenextweb.com/2017/09/12/google-down-gmail-youtube-maps/
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @harishsays, #audiocast another reason to avoid putting everything in the cloud
<tgBot> <harishsays> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/mSLCTZh5/file_493.webp
<tgBot> <wagafo> @Josué, I'm using a N5 as daily driver with no issues at all. My battery lasts all day with a normal use (checking messages each 2 or 3 hours, a couple of daily calls, using some apps during the day). Except for not being able to record videos with the camera, I don't see any major problem.
<tgBot> <Josué> @wagafo, Nice! do you use any apps? like twitter or anything?
<tgBot> <wagafo> @Josué, I'm not very social, but I use uNav (GPS navigation), the web browser, telegram, webwhatsapp, chess, you name it.
<tgBot> <Josué> @wagafo, Wow, I'm definitely giving it a go this week. Thank for the info, man.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @janc13, yiiiiiiiiiiiikes... man....
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @harishsays, ironic.  the next #audiocast has this in the topic
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Josué, Yes I think its in a g good state. Basically what I use daily (on the BQ, but does not matter): Telegram, Email, Webbrowser, Token Authenticator, Webapp for public transport, twitter Webapp. Hm what else 😆
<tgBot> <Ern_st> @Josué, Early version of Ubport : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJZXcfixLxk
<tgBot> <Josué> @Ern_st, Yeah, I I saw that one, but it doesn't really show much. Thank you though
<tgBot> <Josué> @Flohack, More than enough, hopefully notifications work. I had almost given up on UP, so happy this channel exists!
<tgBot> <Flohack> Telegram notifications should work
<tgBot> <bastos777> @wayneoutthere, Are your audiocasts only available over phone app or is there a link to access via browser?
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> @nfsprodriver @neothethird Still have to review your PRs, sorry. Apparently I can't leave Paris as my flight has been cancelled 😂😂😂
<tgBot> <Mathox> Silly question, how do you created the bot for irc bridge?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's TeleIRC.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> That's hosted on a box.
<tgBot> <Jujuyeh> I just saw the iPhone X... no home button, just swipe!!! Hmmm.... It sounds familiar...
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Jujuyeh, Of course they steal, like Microsoft, look what people made, and then steal it and make a slick desing over it ^^
<tgBot> <Jujuyeh> Wireless charging, wow... My Nokia Lumia 920 already had that
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Flohack, Well, you need to use the experience of other people to make your product better. :)
<tgBot> <anpok> my palm had that
<tgBot> <anpok> just found my pre3 .. I wonder if it still works
<tgBot> <neothethird> @sverzegnassi, Oh no, airberlin? No pressure though, and good luck finding a place to sleep
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> easyJet actually... There was  a national strike in France today -.-
<tgBot> <neothethird> ah, ok :/ that sucks
<tgBot> <Flohack> @anpok, you wann come to ubucon germany with me? ^^
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> @neothethird, At least I found a flight tomorrow morning, so I'll be back at home at 11am... It's just that it's the second time I'm saying that I'm leaving but I don't 😂😂😂
<tgBot> <mymike00> good luck 🍀
<tgBot> <neothethird> @mymike00, +1
<tgBot> <anpok> @Flohack, hmmmm have to think about that
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Jujuyeh, Yes but who could possibly resist a talking sh%t emoji
<tgBot> <Flohack> @anpok, We need a few nice hosts ^^
<tgBot> <samzn> Congratulations to Apple on releasing the Nokia N9
<tgBot> MCAdkins was added by: MCAdkins
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> I was waiting for Nokia 9
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> But they didn't launched it in my country
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> 😡😡😡
<tgBot> <tipode_incognito> Did Apple steal the gesture features from ubuntuphone?
<tgBot> <MCAdkins> Weren't those gestures in Web OS 8 years ago?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @UniversalSuperBox, See here. :)
<tgBot> <neothethird> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/cfLp4U4y/file_494.mp4
<tgBot> <Tuxian> @tipode_incognito, No, from BlackBerry OS10.
<tgBot> <neothethird> @Tuxian, No, from the first book created by johannes gutenberg in the 1400s
<tgBot> <BrisPete> @neothethird, No, that's not the first book (just the first printed book). Codices date back at least another 1200 years, possibly more.
<tgBot> <neothethird> ok, now we know who has to sue apple
<tgBot> <Tuxian> @neothethird, Well, maybe the first men used them when painting animals on the cave wall.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Do we get to sue apple
<tgBot> <neothethird> @Tuxian, too bad they didn't file a software patent
<tgBot> <BrisPete> @UniversalSuperBox, You could try - but I'd bet they'd find a counter sue!
<tgBot> <Mathox> @UniversalSuperBox, Thanks!
<tgBot> <Stereofont> His does cloned SIM work though? Watch roams while phone stays home…
<tgBot> <Stereofont> How*
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Magic, I'd suppose
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @UniversalSuperBox, And if you lose your watch…
<tgBot> <Stereofont> An Apple SIM maybe
<ubports_bot> Project daily-bacon build #267: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-bacon/267/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1001: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1001/
<tgBot> <delijati> is someone urrently working on bacon?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @bastos777, sorry.  busy day, haha … https://soundcloud.com/ubports
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> let us know what you think about El Casto
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> I know @Flohack loves it because we plugged his frogs
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> @delijati, It's a core device... So I suppose that the ubports developers are with it.
<tgBot> <Flohack> @wayneoutthere, Yeahhhh ❤️
<tgBot> <Flohack> I AM THE BASS PLAYER!
<tgBot> <valx7> How it test Ubports in a smartphone? … Just installing and see what happens? … And what about debugging info to upload to Ubports website?
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Many musicians here!
<tgBot> <neothethird> @valx7, if you have one of the supported devices, just install it: github.com/ubports/ubports-installer …  If not, it will definitely not work out of the box, but you can go down the difficult road of porting halium.org to the device to make it work, but that's a very very very difficult process.
<tgBot> Ziyad Yehia was added by: Ziyad Yehia
<tgBot> <Ziyad Yehia> Hey there Ubports!
<tgBot> <Ziyad Yehia> I have just discovered your work and wanted to say it's AMAZING :D
<tgBot> <neothethird> \o welcome and thank you :)
<tgBot> <Ziyad Yehia> I have recently dropped my phone (gravity eh?) and I am thinking of basically getting an old Nexus 5 and put ubuntu phone on it
<tgBot> <Ziyad Yehia> Would you guys mind if I asked some questions that I have?
<tgBot> <neothethird> Sure, ask away :)
<tgBot> <Ziyad Yehia> Thanks :D !
<tgBot> <Lorxu> (Photo, 539x208) https://irc.ubports.com/1H0zrnzp/file_496.jpg Gasp, a time traveller
<tgBot> <Ziyad Yehia> haha don't worry —  the time travel code is on github XD
<tgBot> <Ziyad Yehia> So yeah, the first question (I have 4) is related to the updates
<tgBot> <neothethird> @Ziyad Yehia, is it free and open source though?
<tgBot> <Lorxu> (Sticker, 477x512) https://irc.ubports.com/thnasgY4/file_497.webp
<tgBot> <Ziyad Yehia> On ubuntu, theres a software repo that you can just pull updates from. Since ubuntu phone is no longer maintained by canonical, is the software up to date?
<tgBot> <neothethird> Yes, we can use all the latest packages from the repositories, as well as our own PPAs with custom phone-specific software. We're still based on Ubuntu 15.04, but we are working on switching to 16.04 at the moment
<tgBot> <Ziyad Yehia> Thanks Jan! — That brings me beautifully on to Question number 2 — Is there an anticipated delivery date for the Ubuntu 16.04?
<tgBot> <Ziyad Yehia> And if I got a phone now with 15.04, how would I upgrade it to 16.04 later?
<tgBot> <neothethird> No, we don't want to make any promises yet. We're working towards the switch from two sides. One side is installing our packages on 16.04 and making them work, another is backporting newer software versions (Qt, etc) to 15.04 and our current devices so we have a smooth sailing transition
<tgBot> <neothethird> @Ziyad Yehia, Let's solve that problem as soon as we're there. If there are severe architectural changes, you will have to do a clean install, but we don't know if that will be the case yet. A simple upgrade might work, but as i said, it's not known yet. It also depends on factors like the future of .click packages... We'll see
<tgBot> <Ziyad Yehia> Ok Cool...
<tgBot> <Ziyad Yehia> This is very helpful, thank you
<tgBot> <Ziyad Yehia> Question 3 was regarding the nexus phones. Does The nexus 5x work too? Or just The Nexus 5?
<tgBot> <neothethird> At the moment there's no image for the nexus 5 x.
<tgBot> <Ziyad Yehia> hahaha glad I learned that upfront! :P
<tgBot> <neothethird> it's been in development at some point, but not the highest priority now, since we have so many other projects that are more urgent. you can see all current devices here: https://ubports.com/page/get-ubuntu-touch
<tgBot> <Ziyad Yehia> And finally, is it possible to write shell scripts to interact with phone functionalities? As a rudimentary example, could you perhaps use cron to automate an SMS message?
<tgBot> <neothethird> you can script just like on the desktop, with the exception that the root filesystem is usually read-only, which can be changed by the user. I'm not sure if there's a straightforward commandline interface for sms, but something is definitely there. A quick startpage.com search gave me https://askubuntu.com/questions/615013/are-cli-commands-available-for-ubuntu-touch-s-sms-phone-and-camera-service-if, that should still work, but there might also be
<tgBot> easier way utilizing a higher system level. in any case, i'm sure we'd be open for a pull request for a nice cli api for sending sms
<tgBot> <neothethird> i should add that there's no systemd in 15.04, only upstart
<tgBot> <Ziyad Yehia> I wonder where one would find documentation on these things?
<tgBot> <Ziyad Yehia> The phone functionalities, I mean
<tgBot> <Josué> hey people, I just installed UP on a N5 from the stable channel. Just one question, what's the best email app?
<tgBot> <neothethird> Documentation is a hurtful topic, an area were we have *a lot* of work to do. Searching the web for ofono might be a good place to start, if you're looking for higher levels, like the apps, it will all be available on docs.ubports.com at some point, but that's still under construction. docs.ubuntu.com, wiki.ubuntu.com and readme files inside repositories at github.com/ubports are your options
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Josué  Dekko (not in the OpenStore but in cdimage.ubports.com server) or for tester Dekko 2 in the OpenStore.
<tgBot> <neothethird> @Josué, if your mailprovider supports a webinterface, you might want to try that. Else than that, there's a new version of dekko in development
<tgBot> <Josué> thanks
<tgBot> <Ziyad Yehia> Ok, so are there any major drawbacks that I should be aware of?
<tgBot> <Ziyad Yehia> It seems like its a very noble work in progress, so It's fair to expect there to be some snags
<tgBot> <neothethird> @Ziyad Yehia, drawbacks compared to what?
<tgBot> <Ziyad Yehia> a smartphone running android
<tgBot> <Ziyad Yehia> Ah that reminds me, is the app store functional? I heard that it was closed?
<tgBot> <valx7> It sholud be an Android app that could test how compatible is a smartphone to install Ubports on it.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @valx7, Only those listed are compatible. They are few and an app is not necessary. You can simply read the list
<tgBot> <neothethird> @Ziyad Yehia, To be honest, yes, there are. For one, there are less apps. We have a lot of awesome app developers who programmed their respective asses off to deliver the basics you'd expect, but some stuff is still missing. If you heavily depend on WhatsApp or can't live without another closed source android app, you'll have a hard time on Ubuntu Touch. … Bugs? Yes, there are some, i'm not gonna lie. For me there's nothing so severe to stop me 
<tgBot> using my FP2 as a daily driver, though. And of course we're making constant improvements. If you're a developer, you're of course very welcome to help us shape the future of ubuntu touch and make the system better ;)
<tgBot> <Ziyad Yehia> I think the work you guys are doing is fantastic. People should have privacy and control over the devices they use especially the ones that are always at arms reach.
<tgBot> <Ziyad Yehia> I am also thinking from the pragmatic day to day use side.
<tgBot> <Ziyad Yehia> Does Evernote work?
<tgBot> <Ziyad Yehia> thats one app I use often.
<tgBot> <neothethird> @Ziyad Yehia, thank you :) that's what we're shooting for
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> There's an evernote account plugin can be used by the Notes app and other apps, but I never treid that :)
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Offline reading and offline maps are weak areas but like Jan I used UT as sole phone, for a year, without major problems
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> I was using it full time until my Nexus 4 died
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> F
<tgBot> <neothethird> @UniversalSuperBox, i agree
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> @Stereofont, You can use OSMScout as offline map app.
<tgBot> <BrisPete> @Ziyad Yehia, You can sync Notes with Evernote. It's in the Ubuntu Store but hasn't made it into the Openstore yet. It's not fully featured compared to Evernote.
<tgBot> <neothethird> @nfsprodriver, uNav as well
<tgBot> <Ziyad Yehia> As long as I can add notes to my evernote inbox its fine :)
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @nfsprodriver, True. It is there but I didn't get on with it well
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Right, but advantage for OSMScout are the map packs instead of tiles and the included way points.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @neothethird, uNav offline?
<tgBot> <neothethird> @Ziyad Yehia, the old one used by canonical still works, but it will be discontinued soon. we have our own (and better :D ) one at openstore.ubports.com
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> @Stereofont, Yeah, my E4.5 often crashed due to less memory. Now I'm on N5 and it works much better.
<tgBot> <neothethird> @Stereofont, yes, there's instructions on how to set it up inside the app. Not very easy, but if you need it, it can be done
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @nfsprodriver, Yes. I was spoiled by Osmand
<tgBot> <neothethird> I never tried it, though. I'm very happy that roaming is free in the eu now, so i don't have to download so much :D
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @nfsprodriver, Ah. Interesting. Thanks. Mine was 4.5
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @neothethird, In the UK we have that at the moment … sigh
<tgBot> <neothethird> @Stereofont, :'( don't leave
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @neothethird, Oh, yeah? Well, US carriers will give you the low low roaming rate of $20/50MB!
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Freedom.
<tgBot> <neothethird> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/swdzWT7j/file_498.mp4
<tgBot> <BrisPete> @neothethird, Don't want to leave. Unfortunately the idiots are in charge of the asylum.
<tgBot> <Ziyad Yehia> Thats a lot of freedom.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @neothethird, Every night I cry myself to sleep
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> #UBportsSadGroup
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @UniversalSuperBox, You mean Gb?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @valx7, If you have a Nexus 5, Oneplus One, or Fairphone 2 it is compatible. If you have another device that didn't ship with Ubuntu Touch, it is not compatible
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Stereofont, no.
<tgBot> <neothethird> @UniversalSuperBox, today i learned there are #hashtags in telegram
<tgBot> <Ziyad Yehia> I am curious about the terminal app... Can I do anythin I want on the system with the terminal or is it slightly nerfed?
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/WjRyyus0/file_499.mp4
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @kz6fittycent, They're pretty neat. Help you search for topics.
<tgBot> <neothethird> @Ziyad Yehia, you *can* do anything, but it can be finicky, since you can't do your hacking-on-two-keyboards-on-the-same-time thing. For some actions, you also have to ssh into localhost to bypass confinement, but in principle it's possible
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> @UniversalSuperBox, #nooooooo
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Now click it
<tgBot> <Ziyad Yehia> what's confinement?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's apparmor rules to keep apps from doing Bad Things
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> @kz6fittycent, Mee too
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> @neothethird, Me too
<tgBot> <neothethird> @UniversalSuperBox, plus some good things
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Kinda like how SElinux works on Fedora
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @neothethird, Exactly how SELinux works on Fedora
<tgBot> <BrisPete> @UniversalSuperBox, Only if people know about them and use them.
<tgBot> <Ziyad Yehia> I presume you can still "sudo" things, right?
<tgBot> <Ziyad Yehia> I am just trying to gauge my expectations of how this works before I spend £100 on a nexus 5 haha
<tgBot> <Ziyad Yehia> In my head, its like a linux desktop but on a phone.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yeah... It doesn't work that well
<tgBot> <Ziyad Yehia> @UniversalSuperBox sudo you mean?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Except it is also a desktop
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> That's why a lot of people were very upset at it... You can't apt-get or do other fun things unless you make the system image read-write which can potentially break future ota updates
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> But yeah, you can use an HDMI adapter and use your phone as a desktop
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Works with the nexus 5
<tgBot> <neothethird> @Ziyad Yehia, it's where we want to get, definitely. Not gonna lie, we're not there yet, but with some fiddeling, you can almost do anything
<tgBot> <Ziyad Yehia> I can't apt-get install?
<tgBot> <Ziyad Yehia> (Sticker, 280x512) https://irc.ubports.com/PwTu5nnt/file_500.webp
<tgBot> <neothethird> @Ziyad Yehia, you can, but you have to mount your root file system writable and the installed packages get overwritten by the next update: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ImageBasedUpgrades/ If you don't want that, you can also only update your phone using apt-get, but that doesn't guarantee that it will always work
<tgBot> <neothethird> (Sticker, 512x384) https://irc.ubports.com/Wzt9QsR3/file_501.webp
<tgBot> <Ziyad Yehia> By "next update", you mean the 16.04 one?
<tgBot> <neothethird> no, we deliver regular image based upgrades, basically exchanges of the whole (usually non-writable) root filesystem. That way, you normally don't have to unpackage deb packages on slow phone hardware. It's an architecture decision canonical made
<tgBot> <neothethird> updates on the stable channel usually come every one or two months
<tgBot> <Ziyad Yehia> This may be a bit of a sticking point
<tgBot> <Ziyad Yehia> Because the root file system is not writable, does that mean I cant create files and directories?
<tgBot> <Ziyad Yehia> or the the non-writability for things outside the home folder?
<tgBot> <neothethird> you can in the home folder
<tgBot> <neothethird> that's where all the magic usually happens on ubuntu touch
<tgBot> <neothethird> applications are also installed as .click packages in the home folder
<tgBot> <Ziyad Yehia> So how would one install something from the ubuntu repos?
<tgBot> <neothethird> apt
<tgBot> <neothethird> @neothethird, this
<tgBot> <Ziyad Yehia> Oh man.
<tgBot> <Ziyad Yehia> Thats dissapointing
<tgBot> <neothethird> yeah, that's one of the points that's currently annoying. Canonicals vision was, that in a snap world, you don't have to mess with your rootfs anymore, but unfortunatelly we're not there yet
<tgBot> <Ziyad Yehia> a snap world? What's that?
<tgBot> <Ziyad Yehia> haha canonical missed the point that its fun to do so XD
<tgBot> <Ziyad Yehia> and the repos are epic being able to do that stuff on the move would be so badass, especially with the internet of things gaining momentum.
<tgBot> <neothethird> @Ziyad Yehia, snaps are a new kind of package, that is not unpackaged like debs, but mounted as a squashfs filesystem. Has some great potential, as it's faster and more secure: snapcraft.io
<tgBot> <Ziyad Yehia> Thats pretty epic to be fair
<tgBot> <Ziyad Yehia> Can it not cause bloat though? If like 10 snaps all have the same dependencies?
<tgBot> <anpok> especially when you consider that it also expands to the OS itself.. and gives you some nice tools to build your own
<tgBot> <Ziyad Yehia> @anpok How do you mean? That sounds cool
<tgBot> <anpok> if you run ubuntu core your bootloader would pick an os snap that contains the actual rootfs from some partition.. it will either pick the newest one .. or the last one that worked (in case of a rollback)
<tgBot> <neothethird> @Ziyad Yehia, For very common stuff, there's something called platform snaps, where you have for example stuff that all gnome or kde apps depend on anyways. but else than that, it's not that big of a problem, since snaps are still compressed and are just mounted, not uncompressed
<tgBot> <anpok> so you have a pain free update process.. one of the reasons why snappy is picked by many iot vendors
<tgBot> <anpok> @Ziyad Yehia, Also .. think of security issues .. if there is a common library with vulnerability .. you have to rely on the people shipping the snaps to push a sec. update soon. Some organizations do integrate their CI with snappy .. i.e. inkscape releases new snaps a few times a day
<tgBot> <Ziyad Yehia> So are apps on the ubuntu phone, snaps?
<tgBot> <anpok> no .. clicks .. the predecessor..
<tgBot> <anpok> but the company I work for is considering to ship the linux iot stuff with it..
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @nfsprodriver, we should poll how many.... i've noticed there does seem to be a a few... I"m actually in the middle of writing a 'special something' but I forgot how long it takes to record without a band! :(
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Lorxu, when she dropped her phone it fell at the speed of light
<tgBot> <Ziyad Yehia> So if I am getting this right, snaps are a way to install new software on your phone...
<tgBot> <Ziyad Yehia> So could I perhaps take a repo package and convert it to a snap and then it would work?
<tgBot> <anpok> for certain definitions of "work"
<tgBot> <anpok> @Ziyad Yehia, not phone yet..
<tgBot> <neothethird> with 16.04, that will work
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @neothethird, That is quite startling, actually
<tgBot> <neothethird> we can use all the help we can to get there. If we can pull this off, it's going to be ridiculously awesome
<tgBot> bluff was added by: bluff
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Paradigm shift
<tgBot> <neothethird> welcome :)
<tgBot> <Ziyad Yehia> Well then we would have a session of converting repos to snaps.
<tgBot> <neothethird> @Stereofont, yeah, essentially. Canonical was really close, that's why we can't give up
<tgBot> <Ziyad Yehia> So let me summarise this: 1) We've got privacy all good. 2) We have open app store, but its not too populated yet. 3) One cannot alter the root file system (without sacrificing updates), but everything below the home folder is fair game.  4) You cant really apt-get things (because of point 3) but after 16.04 we can convert the repos to snaps 5) Its not really a phone that you can change everything on because of point 3 again.
<tgBot> <Ziyad Yehia> Am I in the right ball park?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Ziyad Yehia, No phone is 'private'
<tgBot> <neothethird> you can apt-get install, and many people do, but it's overwritten by system upgrades. but essentially yes.
<tgBot> <Ziyad Yehia> Can I not just write a script of all the stuff that I install?
<tgBot> <Ziyad Yehia> And then everytime there is an update just run that script again?
<tgBot> <neothethird> yep
<tgBot> <neothethird> you might have to fiddle with the partition sizes as well, if you want to go crazy installing deb packages, but that would also be possible in a script
<tgBot> <TronFourtyTwo> A missing point is that using containers (chroot or lxc) is possible to bypass the read only file system
<tgBot> <TronFourtyTwo> See Libertine for example
<tgBot> <TronFourtyTwo> (Sticker, 512x148) https://irc.ubports.com/KoLIP9he/file_502.webp
<tgBot> <TronFourtyTwo> or the OnTheRoad app, you can find it in the OpenStore
<tgBot> <TronFourtyTwo> (Sticker, 512x148) https://irc.ubports.com/gy3bARgq/file_503.webp
<tgBot> <neothethird> https://openstore.ubports.com/app/ontheroad.emanuelesorce
<tgBot> <neothethird> right, it's a nifty tool
<tgBot> <Ziyad Yehia> haha this is confusing, not gonna lie
<tgBot> <Stereofont> WorkaroundOS 😎
<tgBot> <Ziyad Yehia> hahaha exactly XD
<tgBot> <neothethird> (Sticker, 512x384) https://irc.ubports.com/HUUvp1HD/file_501.webp
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> According to https://github.com/ubports/ubports-touch/issues/240 Can you give me the image file so I can edit it for Nexus 5?
<tgBot10> <Stereofont> All phones are tracking mechanisms
<tgBot9> <Ziyad Yehia> @Stereofont You mentioned that no phone is "private". doesnt ubuntu phone aim to give privacy to the users of the phone?
<tgBot10> <Stereofont> The point is that the core OS is not intentionally spying on you
<tgBot10> <neothethird> Some problems can be solved by hardware only, like the baseband module being connected to the chipset on most phones, but on an os level, ut is definitely better than android with google services or ios
<tgBot10> <Stereofont> @neothethird, +1
<tgBot10> <Ziyad Yehia> Hmm ...
<tgBot10> <Ziyad Yehia> Thanks so much for your help today everyone!
<tgBot10> <Ziyad Yehia> Its getting quite late here so I'm gonna shoot off to sleep. But I have definitely learned a lot about the OS from chatting with you all today.
<tgBot10> <neothethird> @Ziyad Yehia, sure, always happy to. Let us know if you need something else 👍
<tgBot10> <neothethird> @Ziyad Yehia, good night
<tgBot10> <Ziyad Yehia> Bye :)
#ubports 2017-09-13
<ubports_bot> Project daily-hammerhead build #319: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-hammerhead/319/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1002: SUCCESS in 1 min 43 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1002/
<tgBot10> Tardis96 Desenvolvedor was added by: Tardis96 Desenvolvedor
<tgBot10> <Tardis96 Desenvolvedor> Hello
<tgBot10> <Tardis96 Desenvolvedor> Someone have a port of ubuntu phone for motorola harpia (g4 play) ? … Thanks … (Sorry my bad english, i AM brazilian)
<tgBot10> <nfsprodriver> Where can I find the image file for the fairphone boot screen? Just created a basic mockup for the N5.
<tgBot10> <wagafo> @nfsprodriver, I use Notes connected to Evernote with no issues, even offline
<ubports_bot> Project vivid-rootfs-armhf build #125: SUCCESS in 1 hr 31 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/vivid-rootfs-armhf/125/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1003: SUCCESS in 7 min 25 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1003/
<tgBot10> <TomasOqvist> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/LFZAs1hE/file_505.jpg
<tgBot10> <TomasOqvist> Anyone else getting this? Try again does nothing and a reboot didn't help. How can I update? OPO on devel channel.
<tgBot10> <Krakakanok> @TomasOqvist, works for you indicator torch ?
<tgBot10> <TomasOqvist> @Krakakanok, No, I tried it out but haven't bothered to remove it yet.
<ubports_bot> Project daily-fp2 build #337: SUCCESS in 13 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-fp2/337/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1004: SUCCESS in 1 min 12 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1004/
<tgBot10> <YougoChats> @TomasOqvist, do you have UT Tweak installed? you could try to clear the cahe of the settings app. it will clear the update list, and any updates that got stuck. then you can try again.
<tgBot10> <YougoChats> perhaps someone knows a command to more precisely remove just the download file and leave the rest of the chache
<tgBot10> <YougoChats> there was discussion about this a while ago. IMHO the 'try again' button should clear cached download files first but somehow this one doesnt?
<tgBot10> <NotKit> @popeydc, did they release kernel source code?
<tgBot10> <JBBgameich> And is there a device tree already?
<tgBot10> <popeydc> no idea
<tgBot10> <popeydc> it was somewhat of a joke
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @NotKit, Well yas you know kernel source code is released quite often due to GPL requirements. But the remaining part, vendor´s device tree, is only licensed with Apache license, and they don´t need to release it. However we need the device tree to make a successful port ;)
<tgBot10> <NotKit> device tree can be made
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @NotKit, how
<tgBot10> <NotKit> with blobs from stock firmware
<tgBot10> <NotKit> @Flohack, by basing on existing LineageOS ports for devices with similar SoCs (MTK6737 in this case)
<tgBot10> <JBBgameich> OK, i think you can generate a basic device tree from an extracted Boot.img and the vendor blobs
<tgBot10> <NotKit> but it's a problem to get Chinese vendors to comply with GPL requirements and release kernel sources
<tgBot10> <JBBgameich> The phone is probably to new to find something useful on Google or duckduckgo already....
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @NotKit, You are talking about vendor tree. This is not enough to build. Otherwise there would me much more ported phones, also LineageOS has the same issue ;)
<tgBot10> <TomasOqvist> @YougoChats, UT Tweaks and clear cache did the trick! Thanks
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @NotKit, Look at this, how to do a successful build without the sources in this: https://github.com/Flohack74/android_device_samsung_smdk4412-common
<tgBot10> <NotKit> @Flohack I meant that device tree can be recreated based on similar devices
<tgBot10> <NotKit> that's how LineageOS porting is done for most devices anyway
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @NotKit, Hmm I think this work is futile. Similar does not mean same, and then we end with half-ported devices where we have issues with bluetooth, wifi, camera. And then it takes months and months to get it running. We should define "our" requirements for a hardware that is more easily portable. It does not make sense to spend time with Mediatek for example. Thats what I concluded form the last months of watching whats going on.
<tgBot10> <NotKit> but it's way more feasible compared when there is kernel source code compared to trying to make compatible kernel
<tgBot10> <JBBgameich> Is there an official homepage for this device exept kickstarter? I can't find any ressources about this, and no kernel source.
<tgBot10> <JBBgameich> But it's mediatek, right? Then they will maybe never release the kernel source
<tgBot10> <NotKit> it's not about MediaTek, but up to vendor
<tgBot10> <JBBgameich> Sometimes it seems like the vendors don't even get the full kernel source from mediatek
<tgBot10> <Walid> @Flohack whats about this phone i'm plan to port it as soon as possible , Moto G 5 (2017) … http://www.gsmarena.com/motorola_moto_g5-8454.php
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @NotKit, It is about Mediatek. I talked with BQ, they had to sign an NDA agreement, and are not allowed to give us the source tree for their devices.
<tgBot10> <NotKit> source tree or kernel source code?
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @Walid, With Qualcomm it sohuld be much easier
<tgBot10> <Flohack> Probably source tree. Mediatek has to release "parts of the kernel that are GPLed" which means that you get a kernel source probably which is not compilable 😆
<tgBot10> <Flohack> In my opinion: Just forget Mediatek. Too much effort, we need to see that we have not so many resources for that
<tgBot10> <Flohack> But be my guest and try to port one. For example, you could reverse-engineer one of the BQ phones. Lets see how far you come
<tgBot10> <Flohack> Also BQ changed to Qualcomm now, they told me
<tgBot10> <Flohack> For some reasons, probably they were not happy with MEdiatek
<tgBot10> <shinyhairsmylifeambition> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/6T9zvyKV/file_506.mp4
<tgBot10> <JBBgameich> Has anyone tried building e.g. this Mediatek kernel from BQ? https://github.com/bq/aquaris-E4.5/tree/aquaris-E4.5-ubuntu-master/kernel
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @JBBgameich, No but it is suspicious already. Look into this folder: https://github.com/bq/aquaris-E4.5/tree/aquaris-E4.5-ubuntu-master/kernel/mediatek - you will see symbolic links going outside of the current folder to additional directories labelled mediatek
<tgBot10> <Flohack> which are not on GH
<tgBot10> <JBBgameich> https://github.com/bq/aquaris-E4.5/tree/aquaris-E4.5/mediatek/kernel
<tgBot10> <Walid> this kernel missing apparmor patch
<tgBot10> <JBBgameich> The directory exists but somehow github displays the links wrong ... I'll clone and test-build this maybe
<tgBot10> <Walid> @JBBgameich, To make bluetooth work apply this patch from flo device … https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-kernel/ubuntu/+source/linux/+git/wily/+ref/flo
<tgBot10> <Walid> and for apparmor just replace apparmor folder from any supperted ubports kernel
<tgBot10> <delijati> @JBBgameich i found this https://github.com/Pablito2020/android_kernel_bq_krillin
<tgBot10> <delijati> it seams he already ported it to lineage 14.1
<tgBot10> <JBBgameich> Then one could start porting to Halium based on this to make the currently closed part from canonical also open source and more easy to fix
<tgBot10> <Sconio> Hello, I apologize for disturbing you, but I use your channel to convey an important message, the French state tells us that St martin all go well since the passage of Hurricane IRMA, has become a civil war ...
<tgBot10> <Sconio> https://youtu.be/ybOp3ylrNIg
<tgBot10> <Sconio> excuse me
<tgBot10> <Sconio> ...
<tgBot10> <Sconio> President french SHITTTTTTT
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @Flohack, So is there a chance that Qualcomm will allow sharing kernel for their SoC?
<tgBot10> <leon28> Hello, some time ago there was a port to oneplus x. I would like to try it, but it will not be compiled, oneplus x has lineageos 14.1. Forgive my English I use a translator
<tgBot10> <JBBgameich> @thepeter, The qualcomm kernels are often released as open-source. You can always find a generic one for your SoC on the caf git server
<AndreasLa> Kopfhörerstecker Klinke 3,5 mm glaub ich: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klinkenstecker
<AndreasLa> sorry, false thread :-)
<tgBot10> <Ben> Lol
<tgBot10> <Tardis96 Desenvolvedor> Someone gives me a guide to how port ubuntu phone to my device?  … I want contribute
<tgBot10> <neothethird> great, we can always use help! Porting documentation can be found at halium.org
<tgBot10> <Tardis96 Desenvolvedor> Thanks
<ubports_bot> Project daily-mako build #112: SUCCESS in 12 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-mako/112/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1005: SUCCESS in 53 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1005/
<tgBot10> <geminis65> @ dan chapman, I installed dekko2 and when I configure the servers I do not enter.I put the same thing as in dekko, but it does not go.call the correct configuration?
<tgBot10> <geminis65> It is a nexus 5
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> Did you install the first version or the updated one, what account do you use
<tgBot10> <geminis65> The latest version
<tgBot10> <geminis65> Imap- smtp
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> and gmail or ...
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> I had also with N5 problems but now it works fine, I had to uninstall and clean with the tweak tool and try again but first I had to allow at google Dekko 2
<tgBot10> <geminis65> Correo0
<tgBot10> <geminis65> Correo,no gmail
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> Moment
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> https://gitlab.com/dekkoproject
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> I cannot find any service correo, try with git lab please
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> I just can see the default configuration on Dekko and Dekko 2 are for my gmail different
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> Try also after fulfilling server name always confirm with Enter key
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> Please send Dan Logwiever file for more details, there is an app for it
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> @shinyhairsmylifeambition, this is the best thing since this group started right here.  This is a turning point for UBports.  This GIF. Right here.
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> the bottom hamster is Halium.  The top one - UBports! onwards!!
<tgBot10> <Ern_st> at some point both are reunited : https://media.giphy.com/media/yaUG0KDAcIcWA/giphy.gif
<tgBot10> Natanael was added by: Natanael
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @Natanael, Hi
<tgBot10> <Tardis96 Desenvolvedor> Welcome/ Bem vindo
<tgBot10> <thepeter> I wonder, besides BQ where @Flohack is int touch with, are we talking to vendors of other ported devices?
<tgBot10> <Stereofont> @thepeter, Fairphone is perhaps the obvious. I cannot imagine HTC responding 😂
<tgBot10> <Andre Büsgen> @TomasOqvist, How is devel on opo working for you?
<tgBot10> <thepeter> what about OnePlus? dhave we any "embassador" for them?
<tgBot10> <Stereofont> @thepeter, Yes another possibility. I don't think there is any contact. Of course any vendor will have their own agenda and impose requirements. That could stifle development so it is a difficult balance?
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> @Ern_st, This is poetry to wayne out there.  … so many precious rodent analogies are rushing to my empty mind....
<tgBot10> <Andre Büsgen> i think i found out why some people can't sync their nextcloud with ubports
<tgBot10> <Andre Büsgen> as it seems ubports doesn't trust Lets Encrypt Certificates
<tgBot10> <Andre Büsgen> I'm pretty sure it's an certificate issue
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> @Andre Büsgen, that's a super interesting theory!  i use nextcloud with letsencrypt successfully elsewhere for sure...
<tgBot10> <Andre Büsgen> i tried the dav.sh scrypt from the wiki and in it's log it says that my cert is not trusted. It's valid and issued from letsencrypt
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> I've never had an issue with their certificates. I use them on all my servers
<tgBot10> <Andre Büsgen> i can open the site in the browser app eithout problems
<tgBot10> <Andre Büsgen> without
<tgBot10> <Stefan Kalb> Anyone an idea? My wife has several issues with her e4.5 since today. Main issue is that it doesn't connect reliably to the operator. And there is no network icon displayed anymore. Neither phone indicator nor wlan indicator are displayed or accessible. Also not in system settings. Already rebooted several times and completely shut down. No effect. Any hints?
<tgBot10> <neothethird> did she perform an update? what version is she on?
<tgBot10> <Stefan Kalb> Wlan is connected by the way.
<tgBot10> <Andre Büsgen> how do you sync your contacts?
<tgBot10> <Stefan Kalb> Ubports stable
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @kz6fittycent, same
<tgBot10> <Stefan Kalb> @Stefan Kalb, R1
<tgBot10> <Andre Büsgen> anyone using sync with an opo?
<tgBot10> <Stefan Kalb> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/W0o3spWJ/file_508.jpg
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @neothethird do you know who is working on the Hybris patching from uor side?
<tgBot10> <Aury88> Has anybody understand the "android boot support from snapd" thing meaning? Could it be something useful for the future ubport ?
<tgBot10> beskserg was added by: beskserg
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @beskserg, welcome
<tgBot10> <Andre Büsgen> i could get it to work. it was indeed an cert issue but not ubports fault ^^
<tgBot10> <Andre Büsgen> i had a wrong symlink pointing to the wrong cert. my bad
<tgBot10> <LarreaMikel> @Andre Büsgen, Interesting theory...
<tgBot10> <Stefan Kalb> Can anyone tell me in which folder the messaging db is stored
<tgBot10> <Chris B> @Stefan Kalb, from my notes it should be ~/.local/share/history-service/history.sqlite
<tgBot10> <Stefan Kalb> history service, exactly. Many thanks!
<tgBot10> <Chris B> @Stefan Kalb, you're welcome ;)
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @thepeter, We will talk them through one by one probably. Fairphone is easy game as we have a good relationship with them. Meizu will be a challenge, indeed ;)
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @Flohack, And what about oneplus? Will it be possible?
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @thepeter, Was the oneplus an official device someday? I think this is just our port right?
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @Flohack, Yep just our port, but do thry know we are providing their device alternative OS? :)
<tgBot10> <Flohack> I dont think they know. They are an asian vendor, they dont care much about Europe ^^
<tgBot10> <Flohack> And its hard to talk with them. I was in China sometimes, and they are still just looking for personal benefits. We cant offer them any business model that would make sense for them.
<tgBot10> <thepeter> if they would provide us sources and by that they will have chance to have wider bussiness joining in opensource community, but yeah, no tough promisses from our side, that's true
<tgBot10> <thepeter> So is it better to leave them uninformed (would they do something not nice if the knew we are messing with their HW)?
<tgBot10> <Flohack> Do you know how many millions are happy with Android in Asia? The figures are against us. But yeah we can try. Or we will try. But I see better chances with companies that are based in Europe. Its a mentality thing.
<tgBot10> <thepeter> Alright :) I understand mentality differencies very well :) just haven't been in contact with chinese one yet, that't why I've asked :)
<tgBot10> <Stereofont> I think advocating privacy in China is a fast route to prison? More than just mindset
<tgBot10> <Stefan Kalb> @Stefan Kalb, Reflashed the device with wipe. Works again 😊
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @Stefan Kalb, Thats really strange, never heard smth like this. But ok good to hear ;)
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @Stereofont, Good point, that's why we should point out more opend-nes of sources to everyone :)
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @Stereofont, No, many of them use some VPN services. What Beijing tells us and what the ordinary ppl do is 2 different things ;)
<tgBot10> <Flohack> Classic example is that prostituition is illegal in China and you can huge sentences to prison. But in reality in China there are girls *everywhere*
<tgBot10> <Stereofont> (Sticker, 348x512) https://irc.ubports.com/pis1hagG/file_509.webp
<tgBot10> <Stereofont> Hopefully Ubuntu phones will catch on there
<tgBot10> <Stefan Kalb> @Flohack, Yeah, I think it was something in .cache or .local. There were many relicts as I restored everything at the switch from canonical to ubports. This time I just imported SMS and contacts.
<tgBot10> <sorcier777> Hi everyone :)
<tgBot10> <sorcier777> Just got a Nexus 5, power switch was broken, opened it, power switch was already replaced, I juste messed up the mother board trying to rereplace it (I couldn't do anything, sniff). Now waiting for a broken one (but with functionnal motherboard, at least I hope).
<ubports_bot> Project daily-bacon build #268: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-bacon/268/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1006: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1006/
<tgBot10> Mickael_boulet was added by: Mickael_boulet
<tgBot10> <Mickael_boulet> Hi guys, I have an BQ Aquaris E5 flashed with Ubports stable, I would like to pass it to devel channel without formatting, anybody know if it's possible ?
<tgBot10> <Sconio> hi
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @Mickael_boulet, yes you can use the instruction on our webpage without the —bootstrap flag
<tgBot10> <Mickael_boulet> Hi Florian, Thanks for your quick response, I will check that!
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> I just found my old n4. Gonna give it another go and see if it fixed itself.... Lol
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> @Stereofont, yeah... probably. i can't stand the fact that someone who cares about privacy is branded a criminal with something to hide.
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> @kz6fittycent, it probably hasn't.  everyone still tells me to 'not flash it if i need it to work' haha
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> but if it DOES work!.... TELL ME!
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> If so I'll message you from it
<tgBot10> <wengahias> i'm still running original ubuntu phone image on the N4 as my primary Device (Jolla Sailfish as second one)... Gotta say that it's such a shame Canonical gave up with developing further. It's the best OS i ever used on a phone and the Apps are just great (Terminal, Telegram, uNav, the whole UI ... everything is really well designed !) Thousand 👍 up for all you ubport devs !! gotta try your channel as soon as i get a N5 (don't want to risk to br
<tgBot10> anything on my N4) and start to learn PyQT-QML to hopefully help anywhere in the bright bright future :)
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> @wengahias, Agreed
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> @wengahias, same.  i'm still running it too (cannon-nickels OS)
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> i absolutely hate android now when I use it.
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> and when I use an iphone (curse the moment) i feel like a man speaking after having his mouth frozen at the dentist)
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> a man with UBports in his pocket is not at the mercy of a man with a pocketful of fruit
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @wayneoutthere, Meme please!
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> i know. that was poetry when I typed it
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> i wish i could high five myself
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> but! let it be known i just came up with a killer new idea for the #audiocast
<tgBot10> <Flohack> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/cYAOluKF/file_511.jpg
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> hahaha
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> ok, i'll make one
<tgBot10> <Flohack> :P
<tgBot10> <Flohack> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/Z07IhyO2/file_513.png
<tgBot10> <DeadSquirreI01> @Flohack, Meme master
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> (Photo, 500x621) https://irc.ubports.com/5pg70hNv/file_515.jpg
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> there. another sales target missed
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> @Flohack, haha
<thrrgilag> lol such poetry, love it!
<tgBot10> <DeadSquirreI01> @wayneoutthere, Another one!
<thrrgilag> Particularly that last one @wayneoutthere
<tgBot10> <Flohack> neither
<tgBot10> <Flohack> sry wrong chat 😆
#ubports 2017-09-14
<ubports_bot> Project daily-hammerhead build #320: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-hammerhead/320/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1007: SUCCESS in 1 min 46 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1007/
<tgBot10> <hwpplayer1> https://www.starryhope.com/10-alternative-browsers-for-ubuntu-linux/
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> I got my n4 running, albeit not well (digitizer is messed up).  … Anyway, when I flash it to ubports, I just leave off the —bootstrap, correct?  … It's already running UTouch
<tgBot10> <Ern_st> not really sure, when —bootstrap is removed is to switch from stable to devel both under ubport
<tgBot10> <nfsprodriver> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/cA42yPkw/file_517.bmp
<tgBot10> <Ern_st> instead of the google stuff at the start up ?
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> I'll just do bootstrap. It's no big deal
<tgBot10> <Ern_st> you'll loose your data utouch
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> @Ern_st, Nah, that's a different option. Bootstrap just means 'flash boot.img and recovery.img'.
<tgBot10> <Ern_st> @UniversalSuperBox, thanks for the clarification
<tgBot10> <nfsprodriver> @Ern_st, Yes https://github.com/ubports/ubports-touch/issues/240
<tgBot10> <Ern_st> @nfsprodriver, ok cool, can you do one for the nexus 4 on your template §
<tgBot10> <Ern_st> ?
<tgBot10> <nfsprodriver> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/55L90FTU/file_519.jpg
<tgBot10> <nfsprodriver> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/EZIAk5tI/file_521.jpg
<tgBot10> <nfsprodriver> Good night!
<tgBot10> <Ern_st> Seems good ! thanks
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> Lol I got ubports on the Nexus 4... Screen is so bad I can't install anything lol
<tgBot10> <Ern_st> yep without digitalizer ... it's dead
<tgBot10> <gennadii1981> Ubuntu на Honor 6x please 🙏
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @gennadii1981, нет.
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> https://forums.ubports.com/topic/206/will-you-port-to-device-x
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> Speaking of ports, I wonder how hard is might be to port to the lg ls970 which is the same as the mako with the exception of it's radio and camera. I can flash Ubuntu touch and it works minus the camera and... Radio.
<tgBot10> <gennadii1981> А будет ли и когда можно спросить?
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @gennadii1981, the official language of this chat is English
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> будет ли вообще — не думаю
<ubports_bot> Project vivid-rootfs-armhf build #126: SUCCESS in 1.4 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/vivid-rootfs-armhf/126/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1008: SUCCESS in 0.47 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1008/
<tgBot10> Tomi was added by: Tomi
<tgBot10> <neothethird> Welcome:)
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @vanyasem, I like your direct approach: No. Lol
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> there are too many port requests already, let's be real about it
<tgBot10> <Flohack> Sure. In the end its a sad story that porting is not easier :)
<tgBot10> <theMitu> Hi, what's the status of OTA-2? I know it's in RC, but wasn't it about to land in stable in the beginning of this week?
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @theMitu, Morning, yes this was the plan. Unfortunately we had to agin delay it a bit. You can see status here: https://github.com/ubports/ubports-touch/milestone/2
<tgBot10> <Flohack> We want to really finish these 4 items first ;)
<tgBot10> <theMitu> OK, thanks :)
<tgBot10> <Walid> @mariogrip when i enabled this config in kernel system crash do you have any idea? … CONFIG_ANDROID_LOW_MEMORY_KILLER=y
<tgBot10> <Stereofont> @Flohack, Very tedious after the 1000th such request but for each person it is the first time of asking and each is a potential supporter - otherwise they would not ask 😎
<tgBot10> <Walid> @Walid, I think this is the cause, disable this flag, system work fine, i will test it more to confirm … CONFIG_ANDROID_LMK_ADJ_RBTREE
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @Walid, Did you refer to Halium´s mer-checkconfig or how is it called? They list all options for that
<ubports_bot> Project daily-fp2 build #338: SUCCESS in 13 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-fp2/338/
<tgBot10> <Flohack> The low-memory-killer is in fact smth we need to be careful with. The current rootfs also kills the dash way too often
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1009: SUCCESS in 1 min 12 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1009/
<tgBot10> <Walid> i debuged system, when CONFIG_ANDROID_LOW_MEMORY_KILLER=y system crash in function "rb_erase", so if disabled CONFIG_ANDROID_LMK_ADJ_RBTREE=n or unset it, system work fine with CONFIG_ANDROID_LOW_MEMORY_KILLER=y
<tgBot10> <delijati> @Flohack, QT 5.9 LTS should help there https://blog.qt.io/blog/2017/05/31/performance-improvements-with-qt-5-9-lts/
<tgBot10> <Walid> @Flohack, Yes i refer, i'm sure now that this flag CONFIG_ANDROID_LMK_ADJ_RBTREE cause many pb, i noticed sound is better and hight now
<tgBot10> <Flohack> cool
<tgBot10> <enriconia> I have some questions about porting (this time for an msm820-based phone): you say that the fist step is porting halium now. But is a ubports rootfs image for halium available? Is halium 7.1 working, at least minimally?
<tgBot10> Philippe COMBAZ was added by: Philippe COMBAZ
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @enriconia, The rootfs is not compatible at the moment I am afraid
<tgBot10> <Flohack> You can use a test rootfs from Halium people, to do basic tests.
<tgBot10> <neothethird> and later it can be adapted
<tgBot10> <Philippe COMBAZ> Sorry, it is the first time I join, so forget my clumsiness if any. Am owner of a beautiful Nexus 5 with Ubuntu (arbitrary codename fиск @ndroйd & шйndows). My 2 questions: Q1: what is the best Ubuntu soft to install to be able to call from my Nexus 5 over IP (i.e. not using mobile phone network). Q2: what is more secure in France between T1 (calling using normal mob networks) or T2 (using phone over IP)? Thanks
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @Philippe COMBAZ, Uh I am afraid we currently do not have a native VoIP app ready :)
<tgBot10> <Flohack> One of the problems is also that currently the OS design does not allow much background activity, so you probably wont receive any calls ;)
<tgBot10> <Philippe COMBAZ> So what do I do? Shall I take the risk to find a non-native VoIP app on the Internet or wait for the community to develop one or just keep using the mob phone networks for the time being?
<tgBot10> <Philippe COMBAZ> I just want to be able to GIVE calls, then I switch back to normal mob network mode to RECEIVE calls. What do u say?
<tgBot10> <Mohannes> @Flohack, We’ve meet Phillipe at UBUCON. He drove all around paris the entire day to find a Nexus 5. He then immediatly flashed it with ubuntu touch and as of then seems to be an advocate of net neutrality and privacy.
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @Mohannes, WOW That sounds fantastic :)
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> +1
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @Philippe COMBAZ, You are using SIP? I mean the standard protocol? What do the people use that you want so speak with?
<tgBot10> <Mohannes> within a timespan of 5 minutes (to flash his phone) het presumably said F*ck Android and K*ll Apple around 999992847272 times 😉
<tgBot10> <Mohannes> #wevegotourselvesafan!
<tgBot10> <Flohack> hehe
<tgBot10> <Flohack> It should be possible to find a few people who are interested to create a QML frontend for it. Should not be too hard
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> Someone got barseip running a year or so ago. https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg21108.html
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> no frontend to it but it's something to start from
<tgBot10> <Flohack> echo "1" > sip_call_answer ? 😆
<tgBot10> <Flohack> better be quick typing
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> crazy right. 😜
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @Mohannes, +1
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @Flohack, 😂😂😂 or prepared batch script :)
<tgBot10> <Flohack> echo "I dont have time now" > /dev/call_rejector
<tgBot10> <Walid> @Flohack swap patition work (zram partition) , is it possible o extend it ?
<ubports_bot> Project daily-mako build #113: SUCCESS in 12 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-mako/113/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1010: SUCCESS in 52 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1010/
<tgBot10> Gumdramon1 was added by: Gumdramon1
<tgBot10> <enriconia> @Flohack, thanks!
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @Gumdramon1, welcome Lucas
<tgBot10> <Gumdramon1> @vanyasem, Thank you.
<tgBot10> <Philippe COMBAZ> NEW QUESTION: if I want to connect my beautiful Ubuntu Nexus 5 to any HDMI screen as I saw in Paris last Sunday at Ubuntu workshop, can I buy ANY Adapter SlimPort (for example the "generic" one from French shop in Paris LDLC.com
<tgBot10> <nfsprodriver> I would say: Slimport is slimport so yes.
<tgBot10> <nfsprodriver> Different experiences?
<tgBot10> <Ern_st> i suggest one with a port to charge the phone.
<tgBot10> <wagafo> I have this one and works like a charm (sorry for the ad): Fosmon Slimport MYDP Micro USB to HDMI
<tgBot10> <YougoChats> @Ern_st, agreed. usiing hdmi will suck the life right out
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @Walid, No idea sorry :)
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> @Flohack, i want a sip client badly as well... business...
<tgBot10> <Ben> https://www.kde.org/announcements/kde-purism-librem5.php
<tgBot10> <Lorxu> Oh. My. Fucking. God. Want.
<tgBot10> <Richard> Does anybody remember the OpenMoko and the shr-project?
<tgBot10> <Richard> Was the stack too bad?
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @Ben, Still no HW specs info though ... but we can at least assume this one will be portable easy 😁
<tgBot10> <Gartral> Librem huh? Is the a dependency for electric sheep?
<tgBot10> <Gartral> *shamefully walks away after bad joke*
<tgBot10> <Walid> @Flohack haha MTP mode work now, show me internal storage
<tgBot10> <Lyokanthrope> @Gartral, I liked it
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @Lorxu, Popcorn opened. They talk about hardware but they dont know how it will look like until in a few months or so ;) - I bet in the end it will be 98% free but the 2% will create lots of issues for KDE desktop ;)
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @Walid, You found it? wooosh
<tgBot10> <Lorxu> @Flohack, I don't have 600$ to spend on a phone anyway :P
<tgBot10> <Walid> @Flohack, yes this commit for FP2 helped me  … https://github.com/ubports/android_device_fairphone_fp2/commit/bd5054e4b1094361a08e70f11c6fcfe0bc21e593#diff-d5cdfaba6b8092d4f7bd57deb2adb80b
<tgBot10> <Flohack> :P
<tgBot10> <thepeter> (Sticker, 392x512) https://irc.ubports.com/26SDsfT0/file_522.webp
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> man, the nexus 4 is PAINFUL to use....bad digitizer. I can't type "R" or "X". I have to swipe up to click "Install" … I can't click "Connect" on the wifi prompt.
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> sheesh
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> but, I can report that UBPorts is running on it...
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> so there's that
<tgBot10> <thepeter> so it's like virtual higher resolution on that phone?
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> more like dead spots where it can't sense your finger
<tgBot10> <thepeter> uff
<tgBot10> <thepeter> but you still can connect mouse to it can you? :D
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> I don't have a BT mouse
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> I got it running again to see if I can fix a few of my old click applications
<tgBot10> <thepeter> usb? (+OTG cable)
<tgBot10> <Ern_st> @thepeter, not on nexus 4
<tgBot10> <YougoChats> Ooh I have one of those nexuses too! Depending on what button I want to press I have to rotate the phone left, right or upside down. Its fun watching me text on it
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/zOexpHHj/file_523.mp4
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> @YougoChats, yep! That's it! you have to replace the screen to fix the problem. Supposedly, if you take it apart, disconnect the digitizer and plug it back in, it'll work again. I haven't done this but I may
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @Ern_st, well it is officially not supported on BQ 5 either and I still use it 😂
<tgBot10> <YougoChats> Well strictly speaking, not supported doesn't mean it wont work. Just that they wont help joy with it.
<tgBot10> <YougoChats> Just another day in linuxland
<tgBot10> <thepeter> yep :) AFAIK no specs page says that I can anyhow connect OTG USB key or kb+/mouse though it ... so I've tryed - and it worked - that assuming it may probably work in nexus 4 as well (or it won't, you will know only if you try 😃)
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @neothethird was there a decision about old communication paths like mailing list on google or launchpad?
<tgBot10> <neothethird> @thepeter, yep, we'll probably set up mailman mailing lists, why?
<tgBot10> <thepeter> there is new thread about it in forum  https://forums.ubports.com/topic/550/google-ubuntu-touch-community-ubports-takeover wanted to answer but didn't know how it went 😂
<tgBot10> <neothethird> ok, noted. thanks
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @DanChapman This is Dekko 2! When the notification arrives earlier on the N5 than on my Thunderbird on desktop. Both on IMAP, so its fair game ;)
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> 😃
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> @kz6fittycent, can you confirm it can: phone, sms and connect to wifi? :)
<tgBot10> katheinekaoz was added by: katheinekaoz
<tgBot10> <katheinekaoz> Hello - I can code, compile and am willing to dev / test to get more operating systems on the rugged samsung g390f (after all I'm too clumsy to handle other phones!)
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> @wayneoutthere, It's not active. But it's connected to WiFi
<tgBot10> <Flohack> https://forums.ubports.com/topic/551/possible-memory-leak
<tgBot10> <samzn> @Flohack, run top over ssh
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @samzn, and whats the difference? 😆
<tgBot10> <Flohack> I am running it over adb
<tgBot10> <samzn> either one can do, but can show the culprit
<tgBot10> <Flohack> not really, I would need to make snapshots every 4hrs or so and compare
<tgBot10> <Flohack> if it is a slow memleak it takes days to buildup, ... well I hate this kind of work ^^
<tgBot10> <Flohack> Its nice I got a 1GB phone, but smemstat says only 257MB are occupied as unique set. I dont get it...
<tgBot10> <samzn> I haven't been keeping up with ubports much lately
<tgBot10> <samzn> Is the project running on top of halium now
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @samzn, No
<tgBot10> <Flohack> You missed nothing much ^^
<tgBot10> <samzn> Aw
<tgBot10> <Flohack> Easy summary, Halium uses upstream libhybris which does not support Mir. Guess the result ;) - we have to touch everything to get forward, its really mission impossible sometimes
<tgBot10> <Flohack> Hey we could rewrite the whole OS and it would be the same amount of time maybe 😆
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @Flohack, and with consideration for the future? which would be more effective? 😅
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @thepeter, Dunno. x<d
<tgBot10> <Kazord> 1more game and 1more scope in openstore
<tgBot10> <Flohack> kewl what is it
<tgBot10> <Kazord> I didn't know it was that simple
<tgBot10> <Jo_Led> @Flohack, Thanks for your work on E5! Mine is waiting in a drawer until it works better. Using my gfs old Samsung Glaxy s3neo with lucky strike rom until then!
<ubports_bot> Project daily-bacon build #269: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-bacon/269/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1011: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1011/
<tgBot10> <exar_kun> @wayneoutthere 10 lucky people have already heard the #audiocast episode 8 :P
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> well now.
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> i might have to fix that, you greedy ...
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> wait for it.
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> waaaaaaaait for it
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> countdown
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> https://ubports.com/blog/ubports-blog-1/post/ubports-audiocast-008-moose-sounds-and-solutions-72
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> You have been #audiocast 'd
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> thanks for the pin @UniversalSuperBox  that was the fastest yet
<tgBot10> <Jo_Led> Ok... busy now but will hear ir afterwars. Keep up the good work!
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> @Jo_Led, thanks for the encouragement.  We're having some fun now...
<tgBot10> <MichaelTun> @Jo_Led, Sounds like a great after war plan ;)
<tgBot10> <Jo_Led> After work plan more likely. No war in central Europe afaik!
#ubports 2017-09-15
<ubports_bot> Project daily-hammerhead build #321: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-hammerhead/321/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1012: SUCCESS in 1 min 53 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1012/
<tgBot10> Mit0 was added by: Mit0
<tgBot10> <unaj1> hola
<tgBot10> PCMRwill0956 was added by: PCMRwill0956
<tgBot10> <PCMRwill0956> Hi!
<tgBot10> <PCMRwill0956> I came here looking to get Ubuntu Touch working on my OnePlus 5
<tgBot10> <PCMRwill0956> Sadly, it's only available on the OPO, 2, and X for now.
<tgBot10> <PCMRwill0956> 3 too. Forgot about that
<tgBot10> <Ern_st> Welcome @unaj1 & @PCMRwill0956
<tgBot10> <Artem K.> @UniversalSuperBox, P
<ubports_bot> Project vivid-rootfs-armhf build #127: SUCCESS in 1 hr 31 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/vivid-rootfs-armhf/127/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1013: SUCCESS in 7 min 47 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1013/
<tgBot10> Sal was added by: Sal
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @PCMRwill0956, Yes, not yet, lots depens on cooperation with halium project, when that will be worked out porting should go smoother 😇
<tgBot10> BronzoKTM was added by: BronzoKTM
<ubports_bot> Project daily-fp2 build #339: SUCCESS in 14 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-fp2/339/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1014: SUCCESS in 1 min 13 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1014/
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @BronzoKTM, Welcome
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @Sal, Welcome
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> In Dekko isn't appears the subject o asunto. Appears the e-mail direction but not the subject.
<tgBot10> <YougoChats> @DanChapman is working on the notifications to have more functionality. all in good time 😊
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> 👍
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/FtqqDW5R/file_524.jpg
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> feels good
<tgBot10> <Stereofont> @wayneoutthere, Strong echo on Joe's audio feed
<tgBot10> <popeydc> I had real problems installing apps yesterday on my 4.5
<tgBot10> <popeydc> the open store app wouldn't update itself, and i couldn't install tents
<tgBot10> <popeydc> i got the button to install/update, and it would show the bouncer while it did it, then went back to the same screen showing an update/install button again
<tgBot10> <popeydc> wonder if I'm out of disk space
<tgBot10> <popeydc> (probably)
<tgBot10> <popeydc> (yes)
<tgBot10> <Cesar_Herrera> @popeydc, How much space?
<tgBot10> <popeydc> zero, now :)
<tgBot10> <Cesar_Herrera> :(
<tgBot10> <Flohack> Ubuntu Touch does not clean up the .cache folder. Over time, all phones run ouf of space
<tgBot10> <nfsprodriver> We may create an intelligent cleaner in the future.
<tgBot10> <nfsprodriver> ... called uClean :P
<tgBot10> <rogieroudshoorn> @Flohack, is it possible for us to fix the codebase properly? if so, upstreaming should be possible ... and otherwise it's a temporary halium fork until the mir situation is sorted. Or am i missing something?
<tgBot10> <TronFourtyTwo> Or add an option somewhere (settings a where
<tgBot10> <Cesar_Herrera> @TronFourtyTwo, +1
<tgBot10> <delijati> is it possible to just install the ubuntu touch qtcreator templates inthe the normal qtcreator ?
<tgBot10> <delijati> or at least where can i find them ?
<tgBot10> <YougoChats> @Cesar_Herrera, this. i'd also like a handy solution on the desktop for this. i have a separate home partition with .config files for long gone programs from forotten eras, and no sensible way to see which .config file is still relevant or not...
<tgBot10> <sverzegnassi> @TronFourtyTwo, Perhaps this should be automatically handled by the click package (un)installer when an app gets removed, as it happens on Android
<tgBot10> <TronFourtyTwo> @sverzegnassi, Maybe Canonical considered it a feature, if you reinstall the app you will get back your data too
<tgBot10> <delijati> answered my own question https://github.com/nathan-osman/ubuntu-touch-examples :)
<tgBot10> <LarreaMikel> @delijati but then you will need the ubuntu.components in the qtcreator
<tgBot10> <sverzegnassi> @TronFourtyTwo, The permanent storage for apps is XDG_DATA_HOME (or XDG_CONFIG_HOME), and those data should eventually be preserved. If an app uses the XDG_CACHE_HOME folder for essential/critical data, I would say it is badly designed tbh, and we should impose a proper behavior. I rather think that Canonical never finished or refined the 'click' tool, as they started to work on snap at some point
<tgBot10> <popeydc> That's accurate.
<tgBot10> <popeydc> Click development was effectively halted when snapd started development
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @rogieroudshoorn, Actually we are evaluating which libhybris patches are needed to make it compatible with Mir. But you know, there is a long commit history, so Canonical´s libhybris version has significantly diverged from upstream. But probably we need to do this
<tgBot10> <alan_griffiths> @Flohack, I'll see what I can find out. I know there were a couple of Mir EGL related patches, but didn't realise it had "significantly diverged".
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @alan_griffiths, Well maybe I am making this too big. But currently we simlply cannot start Mir on top of that, so it must be smth significant
<tgBot10> <Flohack> 😆
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> @Flohack, JBB made a patch for it. No one has tested it.
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @UniversalSuperBox, Yes thats what I mean with evaluating 😆
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/rlLuanyY/file_525.patch
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> (Sticker, 390x512) https://irc.ubports.com/jGCJswWW/file_526.webp
<tgBot10> <Flohack> loooool
<tgBot10> <JBBgameich> I also have the original commit's if you need them (on my github account)
<tgBot10> <Flohack> (Sticker, 390x512) https://irc.ubports.com/swtRcIE4/file_527.webp
<tgBot10> <JBBgameich> This patch is meaned to to be included into the debian packaging, where commits are not important anyway
<tgBot10> <Flohack> lol I am distracted
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> @JBBgameich, I know, I'm just poking fun. :)
<tgBot10> <alan_griffiths> OK. Let me know if/when I can help out.
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Thanks, Alan!
<tgBot10> <JBBgameich> @alan_griffiths, I think that the both versions were diverged at 19 commits ... Everything is still easily mergable. The  problem is that upstream probably won't merge the mir patches
<tgBot10> <JBBgameich> but they could be simply included into the debian packaging
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> It might depend on whether it's Halium or Mer that we consider upstream
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> I suppose that's irrelevant right now
<tgBot10> <JBBgameich> github.com/libhybris/libhybris
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Right, that's Mer's.
<tgBot10> <JBBgameich> that's the "upstream" I'm talking of
<tgBot10> <JBBgameich> and it's also upstream for the Halium version
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Yep
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> No, I don't think Mer would accept Mir patches
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Even though it's only one letter away
<tgBot10> <alan_griffiths> It would be good to minimise any differences. It makes sense to keep Mir EGL out of upstream, as the future of that is unclear. But I don't know if any other changes are significant or could be upstreamed.
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @UniversalSuperBox what is the current experimental 16.04 on N5 using?
<tgBot10> <YougoChats> (Sticker, 390x512) https://irc.ubports.com/l0pyxRHV/file_528.webp
<tgBot10> <JBBgameich> I tested building libhybris with the patch, that works fine with mir support
<tgBot10> <JBBgameich> I pushed my changes to this git repository in case someone is interested: https://github.com/debian-pm/libhybris-packaging/commits/ubports
<tgBot10> <samzn> What happened to the project to translate mir calls to Wayland?
<tgBot10> oliviertripet was added by: oliviertripet
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> @oliviertripet, Welcome!
<tgBot10> Simon Bor was added by: Simon Bor
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @Simon Bor, Welcome!
<tgBot10> <Simon Bor> Thanks
<tgBot10> <JBBgameich> @JBBgameich, That build configuration should be correct for ubuntu touch, right? … ``` … Configuration Options: …   debug build.............: no …   trace...................: no …   experimental features...: yes …   prefix..................: /usr …   arch  ..................: x86 …   headers path ...........:  …   Android version.........: 7.1.1 …   default egl platform ...: mir …   default ld_library_path.: /vendor/lib:/sys
<ubports_bot> Project daily-mako build #114: SUCCESS in 12 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-mako/114/
<tgBot10> <Josué> does anybody know when the RC version for N5 is going be the new stable?
<tgBot10> Johan was added by: Johan
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1015: SUCCESS in 57 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1015/
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @JBBgameich, Sounds good
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @Josué, Wrong channel, but we had to delay it a bit more. Probably more info tomorrow on the Q&A
<tgBot10> <Josué> why is it wrong channel? (genuine question, I'm not trying to be mean or anything)
<tgBot10> <Flohack> Haha sorrry my fault ;)
<tgBot10> <Flohack> Its the right channel, thought you wrote in Halium
<tgBot10> <Flohack> I start to get confused by my hefty list of channels
<tgBot10> <Josué> haha, no worries :)
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @samzn, Good point. No answer. Put it on the Q&A list ;) if you like
<tgBot10> <JBBgameich> @Flohack, I think the libhybris problem could be fixed then. The fixed version just has to be tested on Halium with Ubuntu touch
<tgBot10> <JBBgameich> I have a xenial build for armhf (built with the above configuration). If someone wants to test it, I can upload it somewhere
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @JBBgameich, cool yes plz
<tgBot10> <neothethird> @JBBgameich, ouuuuuuu, maybe we could also get it on the system image server
<tgBot10> <neothethird> maybe after the dust around ota 2 has settled
<tgBot10> <JBBgameich> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/6AeV0uQ8/file_529.zip
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> @Stereofont, yeah. that's going in 'what went wrong last week' next week ;)
<tgBot10> <JBBgameich> hope that build works :) Please inform me if I made any dumb mistakes 😆
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> @UniversalSuperBox, MER!!!!  Not MIR????
<tgBot10> <Lorxu> Meh
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> @Lorxu, ah! MEH, not MIR or MER!  Thanks!
<tgBot10> <JBBgameich> (Photo, 202x243) https://irc.ubports.com/bZ0sMxdY/file_531.jpg
<tgBot10> <PhoenixLandPirate> Hi @wayneoutthere
<tgBot10> <neothethird> @wayneoutthere, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mer_(software_distribution) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mir_(software)
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> @PhoenixLandPirate, howdy.
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> @neothethird, Yawn!  Thank you!  I won't read it but thank yoU!
<tgBot10> <PhoenixLandPirate> @wayneoutthere, How are you doing?
<tgBot10> <h4888> are the easiest devices to port to UT the devices that run pure android?
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> @wayneoutthere, Mer is the software base for Sailfish OS. Its purpose is to separate the Sailfish stuff from anything lower level. Mir is a display protocol, server and client. Its purpose is to draw pretty pictures.
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> @h4888, All devices are similarly difficult
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> But it helps to have an open-source device and kernel tree, and vendor binaries available.
<tgBot10> <h4888> I see this: https://www.theverge.com/2017/2/26/14741504/nokia-6-nokia-5-nokia-3-android-phones-mwc-2017
<tgBot10> <h4888> I'm guessing the devices are too "new" though?
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @h4888, Well it depends. Too new is not the right category, since if we got a working tree it should not matter. Actually we are trying to catch up to Android 7.1 devices
<tgBot10> <h4888> fairphones are not accessible to me, so this seems like the next best option
<tgBot10> <matv1> (Sticker, 512x384) https://irc.ubports.com/lZvouhHh/file_532.webp
<tgBot10> <enriconia> a few weeks ago you were evaluating cheap devices with good specs as a suitable platform for ubports. Like Zuk Z2 or similar phones. Well, I have another good candidate: Leeco Le Max 2, low price, good specs, availability of custom roms (unfortunately, no SD slot). Also Leeco Le Pro 3. (Leeco is in financial troubles, lately)
<tgBot10> <enriconia> snapdragon 820 & 821, respectively
<tgBot10> <enriconia> But there are also another couple of 820 based phones that are affordable...
<tgBot10> <enriconia> another interesting option could be the next probable bestseller: Xiaomi MI A1, running android one
<tgBot10> <enriconia> though the availability of sources is in doubt...
<tgBot10> <BronzoKTM> (Sticker, 512x384) https://irc.ubports.com/Befx07S0/file_532.webp
<tgBot10> <enriconia> And there is the Xperia Z, with the SailfishOS port (=> mer works for sure).
<tgBot10> <Lyokanthrope> @enriconia, the xiaomi redmi note 3 would be an excellent candidate too just because it sold so comically well
<tgBot10> <enriconia> let me check the specs :)
<tgBot10> <Lyokanthrope> the intl' variant with the snapdragon in particular
<tgBot10> <Lyokanthrope> Snapdragon 650 I believe, 3GB of VRAM, 32GB of onboard storage, ran 5.1 out of the box, upgradable to 6.0 officially with excellent custom ROM support besides some firmware hell
<tgBot10> <enriconia> interesting
<tgBot10> <Lyokanthrope> I had one for a while but ended up selling it and going for a OnePlus 3T
<tgBot10> <enriconia> btw, who cares for security and privacy should disable fingerprint sensor...
<tgBot10> <Stereofont> @enriconia, Explain a bit more?
<tgBot10> ray6an1 was added by: ray6an1
<tgBot10> <neothethird> welcome :)
<tgBot10> <ray6an1> Thanks
<tgBot10> <enriconia> @Stereofont, Well, forging a fingerprint is top easy...
<tgBot10> <enriconia> Too easy
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @enriconia, Like your "FaceID" 😆
<tgBot10> <enriconia> Yes...
<tgBot10> <enriconia> A QR code would be, if kept securely, a good alternative
<tgBot10> <enriconia> For example, hanging from a necklace
<tgBot10> <Stereofont> @enriconia, Ah. You mean direct access. I was thinking local storage, not spoofing
<tgBot10> <enriconia> I wonder how something you leave everywhere can be considered a secret key...
<tgBot10> <Stereofont> @Flohack, If the masks were made to a visible light specification not surprising they fail an infra-red scan
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> @UniversalSuperBox, sweet.  you saved me trying to learn!
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> @BronzoKTM, snappy... quick question: is snappy ubuntu going to be possible for Ubuntu Touch again?  Or is it possible now?  Or is snappy on Ubuntu Touch bye bye sayanara?
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> @wayneoutthere, It's a solid maybe. To all of your questions.
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> i still feel Snappy is the way to go for this.  it makes perfect sense from wha I understand of it.  Small chunks of 'what you want' stuck on top of 'what you need'
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> right?  right??????
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> hit me with a gif people!
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> What needs to get snapped for touch?
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> uh.... i thought you can snap whatever you want on top with snappy.  maybe i don't understand fully (I never do)
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/6dwoNDb0/file_533.mp4
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> @kz6fittycent, thansk
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> @wayneoutthere, Well kind of. But my question is what would you guys like to see running on touch that I might be able to snap
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> I'm learning how so that's why I ask
<tgBot10> <LarreaMikel> the apps for example?
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> @kz6fittycent, good.  I'm 110% sure that snappy is a good thing.  I just don't fully understand what it is.  HA
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> i thought it would be: … -base stuff (stuff that 100% of people want/need) like calculator, ... and calculator.. and.. ok so just the calculator … and then you 'snap' the rest on top.
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> Think of it like what Apple does with dmg packages. It's all in there. Everything and it self updates independent of the system. Plus you can run really old deprecated apps that require old libs
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> yeah this running old stuff is good too
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> Someone just snapped chromium... They were mentioning it in the Solus group
<tgBot10> <LarreaMikel> yep
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> So chromium on touch... Hmm
<tgBot10> <JBBgameich> @kz6fittycent, Isn't that more like AppImage?
<tgBot10> <Stereofont> If snappys are semi-autonomous couldn't they be used maliciously?
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> Umm I guess except that snaps provide a number of security measures that snapd won't let you mess with
<tgBot10> <AlexanderPlaza> @Stereofont, That depends? Snaps are by default heavily sandboxed
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> @AlexanderPlaza, Yes... This
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> @JBBgameich, Sort of. Snaps can integrate better than appimages though
<tgBot10> <AlexanderPlaza> To the point where you require some terminal skills to get it to even talk outside of the sandbox.
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> @AlexanderPlaza, That also depends on the way the snap was built. It depends on the interfaces that are used.
<tgBot10> <AlexanderPlaza> Now if you mean like "eat up battery life" or "try to use up all your data" then perhaps? I haven't had the chance/been able to run Snaps in a tablet/phone
<tgBot10> <AlexanderPlaza> @kz6fittycent, That is true.
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> They can get quite large so space might be an issue for touch but there's a snap for htop... You could run it on touch
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> I mentioned it because it's small
<tgBot10> <AlexanderPlaza> @kz6fittycent, I thought they were going to be shrinking the size due to having a "resource snap" that can be referenced by other snaps? Or is that still not implemented yet?
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> It's coming
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> There's a ton of new stuff coming soon
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> Better theme integration etc
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> The separate core snap would be most interesting to us.
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Need to see what comes of it
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> Snaps were designed for server kinds of stuff but... That desktop tho
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> Well you already have platform snaps. Like the ubuntu-app-platform which provides all the ubuntu-sdk-libs and other touch related libraries
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> Yes
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> So the question is, how does one install a snap on touch?
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> Sudo snap install Foo?
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> in short. you can't 😊
<tgBot10> <AlexanderPlaza> @UniversalSuperBox, Yeah but I don't want to sound glass half empty but I don't want the nightmare of .NET frameworks again...
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> Same as desktop?
<tgBot10> <AlexanderPlaza> @kz6fittycent, Couldn't you do it from the software centre as well?
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> you would first need to get snapd running on the touch with required apparmor stuffs
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> @AlexanderPlaza, Is really not like that
<tgBot10> <AlexanderPlaza> @kz6fittycent, Well okay we have one version of Snappy Resources but then eventually we would need a version 2.0, etc.etc.
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> @AlexanderPlaza, You mean the desktop, yes. But on touch, that'd be nice to do
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> @AlexanderPlaza, Yes but with snap it's all independent if the core os
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> I mean there's a snap for docker... Think about that for a minute
<tgBot10> <AlexanderPlaza> @kz6fittycent, Is there a snap for docker? Mmm
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> I'm not a fan of docker because I've seen it break my servers first hand. Snaps don't
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> @AlexanderPlaza, Yes
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> (Photo, 1280x1024) https://irc.ubports.com/02tLMTD6/file_535.jpg
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> (Photo, 1280x1024) https://irc.ubports.com/fU0p1n9w/file_537.jpg
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> (Photo, 1280x1024) https://irc.ubports.com/tUNgO6np/file_539.jpg
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> (Photo, 1280x1024) https://irc.ubports.com/ctLzq7V0/file_541.jpg
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> okay, no more photos but you get the point. It's as easy as that
<tgBot10> <AlexanderPlaza> Cool! Currently I love using Snaps for servers however running into the small issue so far of running different snaps (Rocket.Chat/NextCloud) and have them accessible by different domain names. example: rocketchat.domain.com … Nextcloud.domain.net
<tgBot10> <AlexanderPlaza> @kz6fittycent, Impressive! The only problem is would it remove the docker container it created/filesystem
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> yeah, you have to dig into the configs of the snap directory that it created. You can edit conf files in there but beyond that...
<tgBot10> <Stereofont> @AlexanderPlaza, A Mothersnap
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> it's all contained IN the snap directory, once the snap is removed, that's it
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> if any files remain, sudo rm -rf /foo
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> the file structure is replicated IN snap's directory to include /bin /etc yada yada
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> then the snap gets the application to "see" the replicated file  as the real thing...et viola
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> also, depending on the way that the snap was made, the application files can persist OR they can be duplicated in a NEW directory so as to save the last files, safely. THEN you can deduplicate those files once you're confident
<tgBot10> <Stereofont> @kz6fittycent, Not exactly a consumer product then
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> @Stereofont, again, it depends...
<tgBot10> <Stereofont> On a  UI frontend
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> most snaps have security in mind but there are some new things coming that I've heard about (don't know for sure) that will make integration much easier for Joe Schmoe
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> @Stereofont, No, keep in mind, there's a new snap for Chromium...so you get the desktop entry, icon, etc. Just like the real thing
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> I've built a snap (based on Nextcloud's client snap) that runs just like the real thing. It doesn't respect theming yet, but it will...
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> I mean, if Ikey from Solus is behind it, and he was dead set against it, that should say a lot. He spoke of his reasons (and they're quite logical) in a recent episode of the Late Nite Linux show
<tgBot10> <mymike00> @nfsprodriver, +1
<tgBot10> <Flohack> Please keep in mind that snaps even if they would run in 16.04 flawlessly have no access to content hub and probably other stuff of Touch that are needed to make really useful apps
<tgBot10> <Flohack> The next thing is: Old apps are insecure apps. I am really afraid that people will use grandfather snap for 20 years with old OpenSSL libs because the app is supercool but the maintainer gives a crap about updating it
<tgBot10> <JBBgameich> @Flohack, Did you already see the zip I sent?
<tgBot10> <Flohack> I am therefore not a great fan of snaps, end resource snaps defeat a bit the principle of self-contained stuff. You create some kind of dependency again which might break. Thats the pity with binary libs. And the huge advantage of Android with java, you cannot break Apps that fast
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @JBBgameich, Yes but I have neither time nor the setup to test on Halium now ;) will keep it warm
<tgBot10> <JBBgameich> ok :)
<tgBot10> AlexiPistonrod was added by: AlexiPistonrod
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> Here's an idea (granted it's probably a bad one) … What if someone built a click app for snapd on Touch?
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> Correct me if I'm wrong, but snapd isn't running on Touch, right?
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> correct
<tgBot10> <NikosChat> I think snaps requires systemd when UT uses upstart
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> ah okay
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> that'd be a problem
<tgBot10> <NikosChat> To me it seems snaps/snappy is a really cool idea but the right  implementation needs a lot of work
<tgBot10> <AlexiPistonrod> I was just talking about that :)
<tgBot10> <AlexiPistonrod> So what would be the hardest part about porting snapd to ubports?
<tgBot10> <AlexiPistonrod> I mean if you can get it on a Raspberry pi shoudl not be to ohard to get on Media tek devices should it?
<tgBot10> <popescu_sorin> canonical/edge channel on m10 had a sort or working snap
<tgBot10> <popescu_sorin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHE5THEWq7c
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @AlexiPistonrod, kernel patches, and interfaces to other apps
<tgBot10> <popescu_sorin> i think i managed to install some snaps
<tgBot10> <demokrit atomos> but the kernel stuff is mainly Apparmor which should be there since click uses the same mechanisms right?
<tgBot10> <popescu_sorin> but only simple cli like hello world worked
<tgBot10> <popescu_sorin> Published on Feb 12, 2017
<tgBot10> <popescu_sorin> omg!
<tgBot10> <AlexiPistonrod> Well given the kernel needs updating anyway rolling in patches from a newer build should not be a show stopper. And Apparmor is going to be upstreamd to the kernel in 4.19 anyway..
<tgBot10> <JBBgameich> I set up a repository containing the libhybris builds for easier installing and updating … This is the gpgkey: https://packagecloud.io/JBBgameich/ubports/gpgkey
<tgBot10> <popescu_sorin> 7 months ago :(
<tgBot10> <AlexiPistonrod> https://www.kernel.org/doc/html/latest/admin-guide/LSM/apparmor.html
<tgBot10> <demokrit atomos> https://github.com/snapcore/snapd/wiki/Distributions
<tgBot10> <TronFourtyTwo> @JBBgameich, 👍
<tgBot10> <JBBgameich> Oh I have to say that the repository is only for Halium 7.1 + UBports 16.04 and maybe the builds are not working meaning it's all experimental :)
<tgBot10> <demokrit atomos> @popescu_sorin, was that on BQ M10 or which device?
<tgBot10> <popescu_sorin> yes bq m10 fhd
<tgBot10> <demokrit atomos> kk, cause IIRC the snaps that ran on BQ M10 only were for arm64 not armhf so it won't run on most other devices -.-
<tgBot10> <popescu_sorin> probably, i only tested on m10 :D
<tgBot10> <demokrit atomos> haven't got one of those 😞 but thx for the info 👍
<tgBot10> <popescu_sorin> welcome
<tgBot10> <demokrit atomos> if we want to switch to snaps one day i think we need to build something like the Ubuntu-App-Platform snap (which replaced the ubuntu-sdk-15.04 framework for 16.04 AFAIK) and than switch all apps to the new framework right? I thought about this since it also would be the way to run the phone apps on any x86 tablet/PC today (since the 15.04 framework is not packaged for 16.04 and i can't find the sources to that...)
<tgBot10> <demokrit atomos> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-app-platform
<tgBot10> <demokrit atomos> (and if we packaged the 15.04.6 framework as a snap couldn't we just build all clicks as snaps "the same way" so we can experiment with the exact same apps on 16.04 x86 hardware + yunit?)
<tgBot10> <demokrit atomos> (sorry for spamming 😜)
<tgBot10> <demokrit atomos> disclaimer: i am a noob so stop me if i'm jibbering nonsense 😆
<tgBot10> PacoIgnazioTaiboII was added by: PacoIgnazioTaiboII
<tgBot10> <PacoIgnazioTaiboII> Hi guys!
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> @Flohack, I can see it being useful for very specific areas such as some hardware... Think lightscribe. Manufacturers still sell burners that can do that.
<tgBot10> <demokrit atomos> @PacoIgnazioTaiboII, Hi
<tgBot10> <YougoChats> Heh. just rebooted the phone. its called ubuntu touch again? :-P
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> @Stereofont, this is a cool term.  We need a new verb too then when a Mothersnap is installed.  Something like 'snap' that's 'fast' but 'bigger'.. and louder... too tired to craft up words.
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @YougoChats, yes? 😆
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @YougoChats, Screenshot or it didnt happen
<tgBot10> <Stereofont> @wayneoutthere, A Queen snap could found a Hive
<tgBot10> <YougoChats> i dont have two devices available right now
<tgBot10> <Stereofont> Cellphone lol
<tgBot10> <YougoChats> @Stereofont, what?
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @wayneoutthere, LOL I can see the next audiocast
<tgBot10> <Flohack> THE MOTHER OF ALL SNAPS!
<tgBot10> <Stereofont> @YougoChats, Re: Wayne
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> @Stereofont, nice!!
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> 'To hive"
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> I just hived a Mothersnap
<tgBot10> <Flohack> leeeel
<ccat> what happened to #ubuntu-touch ?
<tgBot10> <xv8vxp> @NikosChat, SystemD on a GNU/Linux phone? 😱🙊
<tgBot10> <jcjordyn120> @NikosChat, Aw
<tgBot10> <xv8vxp> (Photo, 490x503) https://irc.ubports.com/ozrUQ1YZ/file_542.jpg
<tgBot10> <YougoChats> between that and the hamster wheel, i finally have a good picture of what my linux pc is like under the hood.
<tgBot10> <xv8vxp> @YougoChats, You can use distros that are SystemD-free .
<tgBot10> <YougoChats> so i can give myself a hard time? no thanks. i just want to get stuff done most of th etime
<ccat> what happened to #ubuntu-touch ?
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @ccat, Its forwarded into our IRC channel
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> ok so sorry this is probably way off topic (but not really because I started Snap-Chat above) but here is the question and I don't need hyper details just wayne-style low llevel: … Is Unity... going to happen?   … or, do I have to (pretty soon) move over to weirdo-gnome?
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> I mean unity for like my laptop...
<tgBot10> <AlexiPistonrod> @Flohack, Might as well make that a IRC <-> Matix bridge too ;)
<tgBot10> gostranger was added by: gostranger
<tgBot10> <gostranger> Hi
<tgBot10> <Stereofont> @AlexiPistonrod, You came in late to that discussion…
<tgBot10> <AlexiPistonrod> Yeah well. better late then never ;)
<ccat> how do i respond to any of you?  your nicks are not listed in users list
<tgBot10> <Flohack> yep
<tgBot10> <Flohack> you are on IRC we are on telegram
<tgBot10> <Flohack> You cant do this 😆
<ccat> well you can still see me, so at least there is that :)
<ccat> so is this the place to ask about Laptop touchscreens now too?
<tgBot10> <Flohack> ^^
<tgBot10> <Flohack> Laptop what? Ubuntu Touch is about a mobile operating system
<tgBot10> <Flohack> 😆
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @wayneoutthere, huh tough question. @jsalatas has the details ;)
<ccat> ohhhhh, well best be going then :)
<tgBot10> <Flohack> hehe
<tgBot10> <Flohack> come back any time if you dont like Android 😆
<ccat> ty, bb!
<tgBot10> <DeadSquirreI01> Who hates android??
<tgBot10> <xv8vxp> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/e4KZ0xUV/file_543.mp4
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> i used UBports all day long as a main OS on my Nexus 5
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> notifications center (or whatever it's called) makes me angry and sad
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> every small tweak is placed on a separate tab and there are just too many of them
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> is there any way to group them in one place?
<tgBot10> <thepeter> uff zou guzs have wrote a lot in last 12 hours :)
<tgBot10> <xv8vxp> What init system uses Ubports?
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @JBBgameich, that looks ... awesome, even thou it is experimental :)
<tgBot10> <hwpplayer1> (Sticker, 512x452) https://irc.ubports.com/r4QI1c9A/file_544.webp
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> @Flohack, kind of... but can't i install ubports on my laptop and then get rid of unity?  dang it this stuff is too convoluted and spread out.  I guess I have to #audiocast this and then let you all get angry at my errors and then fix it the next week.  No problem!  Shall do!
<tgBot10> <TronFourtyTwo> @vanyasem, Is a design choice, after some time you get used to it and you start to really like it (at least, I do)
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> I find it really confusing why should I move to one tab to enable wifi, then scroll all the way to the end to adjust the brightness a little, then get back to bluetooth page and connect to my headphones
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> im like wtf
<tgBot10> <leon28> Systemd not please 🤢
<tgBot10> <TronFourtyTwo> @vanyasem, When you are pulling down the bar, without release your finger move it to the right/left you can scroll the various indicators easily and fast. When you get practice is pretty fast.
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> oh i see, didn't know that
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> still, the amount of tabs is crazy
<tgBot10> <TronFourtyTwo> At the end anyway is just a personal opinion, I don't think one way is better than another
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> im always in pain no matter what i use, just wanted to ask for an opinion :)
<tgBot10> <TronFourtyTwo> @vanyasem, Yes, some indicators are pretty empty...
<tgBot10> <TronFourtyTwo> @vanyasem, Sure :D
<tgBot10> <thepeter> a crazy (probably outdated) idea just came to my head ... have anybody tryied to create image for raspberry pi?
<tgBot10> <thepeter> haven§t seen anything in forum besides fact that there is no halium etc neccessary
<tgBot10> <JBBgameich> You basically need to install the raspberry pi kernel and firmware package instead of libhybris, but Ubuntu Touch is maybe not compatible with non-libhybris ports currently
<tgBot10> <jsalatas> @wayneoutthere, Isn't it already happening? :)
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> @jsalatas, which part? that was a two part post (lesson learned not to do that)
<ubports_bot> Project daily-bacon build #270: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-bacon/270/
<tgBot10> <jsalatas> @wayneoutthere, The Unity/Yunit part
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1016: SUCCESS in 1 min 6 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1016/
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @JBBgameich, I was affraid that there will be missing unification into low level/drivers expectations
<tgBot10> mathhewj was added by: mathhewj
<tgBot10> ved pachauri was added by: ved pachauri
<tgBot10> <mathhewj> hi guys, I am trying to flash my One+one with ubuntu touch, using windows 10 and CPT 0.5, the flash image installed ok, but with putting the device into recovery mode, and click install ubuntu, CPT states: device in recovery mode: NOT FOUND, any ideas?
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> first thought: check if your adb/fastboot drivers are installed and working properly
<tgBot10> <mathhewj> oh.. I didn't see that mentioned on the install notes. will try this now.
<serrrgggeee> hello I have a chuwi hi 10 pro and try to install ubuntu or mint, i've installed ubuntu 17.2 but does't working wifi and touchscreen.
<serrrgggeee> is it avalable to install successfull
<tgBot10> aki237 was added by: aki237
<tgBot10> <aki237> Guys I want to port Ubuntu touch for Zuk Z1 which has board almost equal to OP One
<tgBot10> <aki237> Any instructions on how to get started?
<tgBot10> <TronFourtyTwo> You should start with porting Halium to it, you can start reading docs.halium.org
<tgBot10> fakesnowden was added by: fakesnowden
<tgBot10> Rigo was added by: Rigo
<tgBot10> <aki237> Halium... What is it? Is it like libc and adaptation layer for the device?
<tgBot10> <PacoIgnazioTaiboII> (Sticker, 512x452) https://irc.ubports.com/tgxcTXE5/file_544.webp
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> Why snaps or snappys are insecure??
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> I read in blogs or news that are more secure than the app or apk.
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> Ubuntu Touch need a reorganation to be more usefull or scopes informatiopn.
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> At this moment, Ubuntu touch what use, apps or snaps?
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @Jaume81, click apps
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> did... someone say 'click'?
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> (Photo, 200x385) https://irc.ubports.com/f7SZxzO9/file_546.jpg
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> I just hived my laptop with a Mothersnap
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> (just testing to see how it sounds)
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> get back to work - all of you
<tgBot10> <Stereofont> @Jaume81, I asked a question. I didn't know
<tgBot10> <Stereofont> @aki237, When you say 'equal' you mean basically the same phone?
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> What are click apps??
#ubports 2017-09-16
<tgBot10> Ajeett143 was added by: Ajeett143
<tgBot10> <aki237> @Stereofont, No but almost the same board. Qcom SD 801 same display size ppi and resolution... Etc..
<tgBot10> <aki237> May be camera module, power mechanisms and USB standards differ. (FP too)
<ubports_bot> Project daily-hammerhead build #322: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-hammerhead/322/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1017: SUCCESS in 1 min 41 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1017/
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> In your opinion, Ubuntu Touch is more or less secure than iOS and macOS, Android, Windows 10 or Ubuntu Desktop?
<tgBot10> <Ern_st> http://www.nbu.gov.sk/skcsirt-sa-20170909-pypi/
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> @Ern_st, whoa...
<tgBot10> <Ern_st> When i try to run the command to get the infected python package on the phne I get : bash: syntax error near unexpected token `(' … any idea why ?
<tgBot10> muneshmeena was added by: muneshmeena
<tgBot10> <Ern_st> @muneshmeena  Welcome
<ubports_bot> Project vivid-rootfs-armhf build #128: SUCCESS in 1.5 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/vivid-rootfs-armhf/128/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1018: SUCCESS in 0.45 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1018/
<tgBot10> Horst37 was added by: Horst37
<tgBot10> FakeHacker was added by: FakeHacker
<tgBot10> <FakeHacker> hey
<tgBot10> <Ern_st> Hello
<tgBot10> Monali Battise was added by: Monali Battise
<tgBot10> <Monali Battise> Hi
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @Ern_st, what the ...
<tgBot10> Kaustubh was added by: Kaustubh
<tgBot10> <YougoChats> (Photo, 1920x1080) https://irc.ubports.com/FLA0yklh/file_548.jpg
<tgBot10> <YougoChats> look at me being productive on a fp2 in desktop mode. handling email in a gorgeous Dekko 2, and preparing a presentation remotely on a mac, through RealVNC running in Libertine!
<tgBot10> <neothethird> @YougoChats, Beautiful!
<tgBot10> <YougoChats> aside from the mouse being a bit skiddish, and some processing time here and there, i experience no cumbersome lag.
<tgBot10> <rogieroudshoorn> aethercast?
<tgBot10> Joseph8281 was added by: Joseph8281
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @Joseph8281, welcome Joseph
<tgBot10> <deedend> @YougoChats, Oh that's good!!
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @YougoChats, can you recommend any good cheap Bluetooth keyboard/mouse that work with this?
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> @YougoChats, 😁👍
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @YougoChats, how do you use that? is there a way to connect mouse, keyboard and headphones through Bluetooth at the same time? or how does it work?
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> logitech k480 is pretty nice and works well. Plus the multiple device switch is cool
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> I use a microsoft wedge mouse as well.
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @DanChapman, can you connect them to the phone at the same time?
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> yes
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> ty, I'll make an order in a few mins
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> too bad we don't have Amazon
<tgBot10> <bastos777> @YougoChats, Wow! Great. How did you connect your phone to the screen? We do not have HDMI output at our FP2...
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> @vanyasem, you may not need a mouse though as the phone screen acts as a touchpad when in desktop mode
<ubports_bot> Project daily-fp2 build #340: SUCCESS in 13 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-fp2/340/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1019: SUCCESS in 1 min 6 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1019/
<tgBot10> <Stereofont> @aki237, Same chipset, same GPU, same CPU. It will be interesting to see if that gives you a better starting point for trial and error
<tgBot10> <Stereofont> @bastos777, DisplayPort drivers would be a nice addition. USB monitor…
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @DanChapman, anyways, I ordered a nice golden one
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> looks stylish
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> ownly $8
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> 👍
<tgBot10> <aki237> @Stereofont, I think the cellular modules differ..
<tgBot10> <YougoChats> @rogieroudshoorn, yup
<tgBot10> <rogieroudshoorn> Is that responsive enough for you to be actually usable?
<tgBot10> <rogieroudshoorn> Looks good enough 👍
<tgBot10> <YougoChats> @vanyasem, my mouse is a Rapoo and my keyboard is a SilverCrest SBT 3.0 A1
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> I already ordered some crap from aliexpress
<tgBot10> <YougoChats> @vanyasem, both together work fine for me
<tgBot10> <YougoChats> @DanChapman, ive seen those. they are awkward to hold i imagine. the Rapoo has a norma mouse shape
<tgBot10> <YougoChats> @rogieroudshoorn, like i said, the mouse is a bit skiddisch and lags when the phone is busy, but otherwise it doesnt feel like i cant work
<tgBot10> <YougoChats> the silvercrest keyboard has some odd layout things (shift+key positions mixed up) but just ignore and use US layout
<tgBot10> <JeffiG> (Video, 15s)https://irc.ubports.com/xtkbgzd4/file_549.mp4
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> is that an iphone
<tgBot10> <JeffiG> Yes 7+
<tgBot10> <JeffiG> @vanyasem, Yes
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> ugh
<tgBot10> <JeffiG> @vanyasem, I have Nexus 5 with ubuntu and Meizu pro 5 also
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/OCq0rp2A/file_551.jpg
<tgBot10> <JeffiG> @vanyasem, I have a question: i want to flash UB on Meizu Pro 5 , but there is a bootloader lock, how can I unlock it?
<tgBot10> <JeffiG> @vanyasem, Still to work :)
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> https://duckduckgo.com/?q=Meizu+Pro+5+bootloader+unlock
<tgBot10> <JeffiG> I read this but it doesn’t work
<tgBot10> <Stereofont> @JeffiG, Use SPflashtool to flash Canonical version first
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @JeffiG, it means you're doing it worng :) no offence
<tgBot10> <JeffiG> @Stereofont, Oh thnx a lot, i  will try
<tgBot10> <Stereofont> @JeffiG, You don't need the canonical but it just unlocks Android
<tgBot10> <JeffiG> @vanyasem, This is possible
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @Ern_st, `pip list --format=legacy | egrep '^(acqusition|apidev-coop|bzip|crypt|django-server|pwd|setup-tools|telnet|urlib3|urllib)'`
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> replaced `‘` with `'` and replaced — with '--'
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> it was improperly formatted
<tgBot10> <Stratoulis> hello  guys when comes OTA 3 ?
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> I believe even OTA 2 is not out in stable yet
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> OTAs should come every ~5 weeks, but that's not a strict schedule
<tgBot10> <JeffiG> @Stratoulis, you can try dev channel
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> just an approximation
<tgBot10> <JeffiG> I have every day updateds and many changes
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> btw is there a way to easily switch between channels?
<tgBot10> <Stratoulis> i have not updates
<tgBot10> <neothethird> @JeffiG, since ota 2 is not out yet, the devel channel only contains the changes for ota 2, not three
<tgBot10> <JeffiG> @vanyasem, yes
<tgBot10> <neothethird> @vanyasem, yes. that's a new feature in ota 2. Go to settings, updates, update settings. There you can switch your channel
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> I am on OTA-1 currently
<tgBot10> <neothethird> that's not available in the stable channel, obviously
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> and I really want my flashlight to use in a toilet
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> so how do I update?
<tgBot10> <neothethird> so run `system-image-cli --switch ubports-touch/15.04/rc`
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> on a phone or a desktop?
<tgBot10> <neothethird> add `-v` if you want verbose output
<tgBot10> <neothethird> on the phone
<tgBot10> <neothethird> ah, you need sudo
<tgBot10> <neothethird> the password is your lock code
<tgBot10> <JeffiG> (Video, 46s)https://irc.ubports.com/ttUkd7yz/file_552.mp4
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @neothethird, i don't have one
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> what's the pass then?
<tgBot10> <JeffiG> (Video, 46s)https://irc.ubports.com/rMknTIuu/file_552.mp4
<tgBot10> <neothethird> umm
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @JeffiG, im on ota 1, it's not an option for me as of now
<tgBot10> <neothethird> @JeffiG, yep, that's the new feature, but it's only available on devel and rc, since ota 2 is not released yet
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, oh, there is no password
<tgBot10> <JeffiG> @neothethird, I know, but I’m on devel
<tgBot10> <neothethird> @vanyasem, right
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/X0Z90erF/file_554.jpg
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @neothethird, .
<tgBot10> <neothethird> @vanyasem, uhh
<tgBot10> <neothethird> do you have a pc nearby?
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> sure, I have both my desktop and a laptop
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> I'm in my server room sitting in trousers eating chips
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> as usual on saturdays
<tgBot10> <neothethird> try running `sudo apt-get install ubuntu-device-flash phablet-tools` and `sudo ubuntu-device-flash --server=http://system-image.ubports.com touch --device=hammerhead \ … --channel=15.04/stable --bootstrap
<tgBot10> <neothethird> `sudo apt-get install ubuntu-device-flash phablet-tools` and `sudo ubuntu-device-flash --server=http://system-image.ubports.com touch --device=[codename of your device] \ … --channel=15.04/rc`
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> ty for removing bullhead now i need to do some extra work inserting it
<Diotallevi> Hi@all
<tgBot10> <neothethird> or use the ubports installer: github.com/ubports/ubports-installer if you're not on ubuntu. it says it's resetting the device, but it's not :D
<tgBot10> <neothethird> @vanyasem, haha, it's hammerhead, actually
<tgBot10> <neothethird> if you want nexus 5
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> I have 3 nexuses, so im often confused
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> adb can't see the device
<tgBot10> Mushelpi was added by: Mushelpi
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> do I need to boot into recovery or enable something in settings?
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @Mushelpi, welcom
<tgBot10> <neothethird> enable developer mode and authorize your pc when the phone promts you
<tgBot10> <neothethird> or boot to recovery, yes, that should also work
<tgBot10> <Mushelpi> @vanyasem, Thankyou
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @neothethird, dam it forced me to set a passcode
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> it works the same way as on android lol
<tgBot10> <neothethird> haha, yeah, we should probably make that optional
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> shame on me as an android dev
<tgBot10> <neothethird> #patcheswelcome
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, couldn't figure it out 😂
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @neothethird, if only n5 had a fingerprint scanner
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> i really hate how passcode works on ut
<tgBot10> <neothethird> @vanyasem, you can't use that as a root password, though
<tgBot10> <neothethird> @vanyasem, yeah... not the best system
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @neothethird, you can set a strong root password
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> and you won't have to enter it each time you unlock the device
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> as you have the scanner
<tgBot10> <neothethird> yeah, would be better
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> my device seems to be frozen
<tgBot10> <neothethird> but i think the only device we currently support with a fingerprint reader is the pro 5, and good luck getting you hands on one of these :D
<tgBot10> <neothethird> @vanyasem, after doing what?
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/TisRVk0C/file_556.jpg
<tgBot10> <neothethird> that's normal
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> oh right, im immature and impatient
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> sry
<tgBot10> <neothethird> with ota 2 (or devel and rc) a new flashing animation is installed, but while that is being installed, the old one is shown, and that was broken on the nexus 5, so you don't see anything
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> oh i remember that from the community update
<tgBot10> <neothethird> the next time you flash, you'll see yumi the robot
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> it worked, thanks
<tgBot10> <neothethird> 👍
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> why does it say "ubuntu store (unsupported)"?
<tgBot10> <neothethird> because that's what it is
<tgBot10> <neothethird> so users don't loose their minds when it's removed in one of the next updates
<tgBot10> <neothethird> canonical is discontinuing it by the end of the year
<tgBot10> <Kieran> @JeffiG, @JeffiG This is how I did it: https://plus.google.com/+MartinWimpress/posts/BsE1eTfxTtK
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @neothethird, i know that, i wanted to hear this
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> are app crashes reported to canonical?
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> or to the ubports team?
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> it's unclear
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> in other words, should i disable it?
<tgBot10> <neothethird> yes, to canonicals whoopsie server. Currently we don't have access to it, but we might get it in the future, so we didn't remove the feature yet
<tgBot10> <neothethird> that's up to you
<tgBot10> <neothethird> at the moment, nobody's looking at the reports
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> *disabled*
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> i will enable it again if necessary in the future
<tgBot10> <neothethird> yep
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @Flohack any news about telegram update?
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> nexus 5 is sooo slow 😒
<tgBot10> <JeffiG> @Kieran, I tired, I try everything but still not work. :(
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> is there an error?
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> if so, send it here
<tgBot10> <Stereofont> @JeffiG, https://github.com/MariusQuabeck/magic-device-tool/issues/104
<tgBot10> <JeffiG> It doesn’t work, when I try my meizu hang on fastboot mode
<tgBot10> <JeffiG> @Stereofont, It doesn’t work, when I try my meizu hang on fastboot mode
<tgBot10> <Stereofont> @JeffiG, SPflashtool works with the phone OFF
<tgBot10> <JeffiG> Ok I will try, thnx a lot
<tgBot10> <JeffiG> @Stereofont, Ok I will try, thnx a lot
<tgBot10> uzugu was added by: uzugu
<tgBot10> <uzugu> hello, i have a cuestion installing ubuntu in oneplus one
<tgBot10> <uzugu> if i install ubuntu with ubuntu touch installer  CPT
<tgBot10> <neothethird> welcome :)
<tgBot10> <uzugu> i will lose multiboot with all my androids?
<tgBot10> <neothethird> yes
<tgBot10> <uzugu> thanks
<tgBot10> <neothethird> it will clear all the storage
<tgBot10> <andreasimonetti> Because it is going to close..
<tgBot10> <uzugu> how can i install ubuntu without losing android?
<tgBot10> <andreasimonetti> No way
<tgBot10> <neothethird> we don't officially support multirom and the likes, because there's too many edge cases we can't cover. We did in the past, but it was *a lot* of work
<tgBot10> <uzugu> ok, thank you a lot, i'll back up everything before
<tgBot10> <neothethird> yeah, that's always a good idea
<tgBot10> physicist164 was added by: physicist164
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @physicist164, welcome jot
<tgBot10> <physicist164> Hello
<tgBot10> <physicist164> Any support for oneplus 3?
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> no.
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> see https://devices.ubports.com
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> (Photo, 1280x628) https://irc.ubports.com/0b3EaISr/file_558.jpg
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, `You cannot install Ubuntu Touch on these devices yet`
<tgBot10> <Eranuzan> Anyone knows how to compile the openstore app to armhf? i`m using the ubuntu-sdk and it complained that it doesn't the click.h so i nstalled libclick-0.4-dev but now it complains it doesn't find glib-2.0 and installing it only result in :  "libgio-2.0.so: file not recognized: File format not recognized"
<tgBot10> <neothethird> i'd recommend using clickable
<tgBot10> <neothethird> https://wiki.ubports.com/wiki/Set-up-an-app-development-environment
<tgBot10> whig4life was added by: whig4life
<tgBot10> <neothethird> welcome :)
<tgBot10> <Eranuzan> used it same issue
<tgBot10> <neothethird> on what operating system is that? eg what distro?
<tgBot10> <neothethird> if it's anything but ubuntu 16.04, try in an lxc container: https://wiki.ubports.com/wiki/Set-up-a-Clickable-working-environment-inside-an-LXC-container
<tgBot10> <Eranuzan> ubuntu x86_64 17.10
<tgBot10> <Eranuzan> ok i`ll try
<tgBot10> <neothethird> yeah... 17.04 might have problems. Try the container
<tgBot10> <Eranuzan> thanks :)
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @vanyasem, Ha slow? Try it on BQ, its even slower 😆 ... What slowliness bothers you most?
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> not comapred to other core devices, but compared to somewhat modern hardware
<tgBot10> <Flohack> yeah I know
<tgBot10> <Flohack> wait I got a funny video
<tgBot10> <Flohack> Watch this with sound please: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lydzb4BM31Y
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> I regret watching that
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> Fwd from vanyasem: @Flohack any news about telegram update?
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> ?
<tgBot10> <physicist164> @vanyasem, Why?
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @Jaume81, Hi sorry for the delay. Snaps bring all their libraries inside a convenient zip package. Thats cool, but it also means that in any event where critical security patches need to be applied, all app developers need to update their snaps. We as UBports have then less control and if an app dev is lazy you might not get patches ever. Just to consider
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @physicist164, because it's not out yet
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> there is NO UBports for 1+3 yet
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> and there may never be
<tgBot10> <physicist164> @vanyasem, That's sad
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @physicist164, Yes but we are a tiny group of developers. Imagine how many phone models there are on the planet. We got lots of exotic requests already ;)
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> every day we get around ~3 port requests
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> i believe
<tgBot10> <Flohack> at least
<tgBot10> <physicist164> @Flohack, Atleast port for developer friendly devices
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> Nexus 5x/6p is not there yet as well
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @physicist164, We try. But I doubt Oneplus is really developer-friendly
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> if you can help — please do
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> but complaining won't get us anywhere
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> I want to run UBports on my 5x really bad, but I still can't do so. I'm forced to use outdated Nexus 5
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> I'm a developer, I have close to no knowledge about low-level stuff
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> So I can't really help with porting
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> I wish I could, but there is close to no documentation on what to do
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> It will get better with the Halium release
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> but 16.04 with Halium is not there yet as well
<ubports_bot> Project daily-mako build #115: SUCCESS in 12 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-mako/115/
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @vanyasem, We will wrap-up the open issues for 16.04 with Halium after OTA-2 is in stable
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> I want to help as much as I can
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1020: SUCCESS in 48 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1020/
<tgBot10> <Flohack> Basically its a libhybris-Mir issue to be solved with some patches, but this as you say needs to be done by people knowing low-level stuff 😆
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @Flohack, I'm aware of that, waiting for it to happen
<tgBot10> <JBBgameich> Maybe you can just review the packaging and the patch here, which is supposed to fix the Mir-libhybris issue. That would allready help I guess. (This is my repository, nothing official) https://github.com/debian-pm/libhybris-packaging/tree/ubports/debian
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> it's a thousand lines long patch, dam
<tgBot10> <JBBgameich> yes, it's 17 commits in git
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @vanyasem, Well Canonical was following their path of the Mir mission with great dedication yes 😆
<tgBot10> <JBBgameich> But testing a build would probably be the simplelest way to make clear if it works or not. What does UBports use to create the rootfs btw?
<tgBot10> <Flohack> It needs time and money to establish a new standard
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> What will happen to mir?
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> will we continue to patch it or will we swich to something like wayland?
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @wayneoutthere waylaaand?
<tgBot10> <JBBgameich> I think that wayland path has already been tested but needs much work, where using the mir patch is probably currenly easier.
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> sure, i mean in perspective
<tgBot10> <Flohack> Honetly we dont know. Mir probably needs to stay for some time, but maybe only as thin layer on top of wayland. Yes another layer, but unity8 needs it ;)
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> @Flohack, 👍now we know Flo is audiocast fun
<tgBot10> <uzugu> i installed ubuntu in my oneplus one, but now it keeps rebooting in the bootloader
<tgBot10> <uzugu> anyone knows how can i solve this?
<tgBot10> <uzugu> I used the ubuntu touch installer
<tgBot10> scorpionkish was added by: scorpionkish
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @scorpionkish, welcome
<tgBot10> <scorpionkish> Thanks for welcome Greetings
<tgBot10> <scorpionkish> Hi *, I'm using Nexus 5 device, download cpt_0.5.0_all.deb... how to install it? Any idea?
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @scorpionkish, dpkg
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> or whatever GUI app you have for it
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> Eddy is my favorite
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> (Photo, 1280x1097) https://irc.ubports.com/tKlcXZLw/file_560.jpg
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> uhhh sexy
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> @vanyasem, You are funny 😁
<tgBot10> FallRez was added by: FallRez
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @FallRez, welcome
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/PzSqX8Kc/file_562.mp4
<tgBot10> <FallRez> Thank you
<tgBot10> <delijati> can i run aethercast on ubuntu 17.04 ? my wifi card seams to be supported
<tgBot10> <delijati> i run into that problem https://bugs.launchpad.net/aethercast/+bug/1717691
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1717691 in aethercast "Mir not installed" [Undecided,New]
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh, hi ubot
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @UniversalSuperBox, Whats this biot
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> @Flohack, Came from #ubuntu-touch
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> (Sticker, 390x512) https://irc.ubports.com/a4f1UN53/file_527.webp
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> I'll send a few dollars to patreon now
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> As a token of appreciation
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> where does the money go though?
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> to pay for servers and one full-time dev?
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> you owe me a high-five ;)
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/AcY0bVFL/file_563.mp4
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> ☺️
<tgBot10> <rchar66> Does anybody have any reccomendations on what format I should use on a microSD card to put in my Ubuntu M10 tablet? FAT32? ext4? something else?
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @rchar66, Ext4 is what I use
<tgBot10> <Walid> @mariogrip, SDcard not mount in MTP mode, only internal storage,  and system detect it after many munites
<tgBot10> nibaji was added by: nibaji
<tgBot10> dosbiner was added by: dosbiner
<tgBot10> <rchar66> @Walid, Are you saying it won't let me mount it in MTP mode if I use ext4? But will mount in MTP mode if it is FAT32, correct?
<tgBot10> <Andre Büsgen> My opo got very unstable after flashing ubports. With apps randomly crashing. Does anyone have similar issues or could reflashing help?
<tgBot10> <rchar66> My BQ M10 works really well after flashing. NO crashing here.
<tgBot10> <neothethird> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/QoiinNj3/file_564.mp4
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> @neothethird, I have one. Do you think is good or bad?
<tgBot10> <neothethird> @Jaume81, that's good, it's not a bad device, but it's really hard to find. So consider yourself lucky ;)
<tgBot10> <SoulFreezer> Anybody with kindle fire??
<tgBot10> <Stereofont> @SoulFreezer, Ivan Semkin: … see https://devices.ubports.com
<tgBot10> <David_Gamiz_Jimenez> More updated page: https://ubports.com/page/get-ubuntu-touch
<tgBot10> <neothethird> Remember: The UBports community Q&A is starting in 25 minutes! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLcLPinXRoo
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> The Youtube live dashboard is down
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> @neothethird, Very lucky, it's the Ubuntu device but Canonical's Software.  … Are theres some place to prove the serial?
<tgBot10> <neothethird> @UniversalSuperBox, that's not good
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> I can't start the call...
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> I'm very surprise with the device, in good. The software could be better.
<tgBot10> <neothethird> @Jaume81, sorry, i don't understand the question
<tgBot10> <neothethird> @UniversalSuperBox, let's start preparation in a jitsi call
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> The person who sold me says that is the original Ubuntu phone but I would like verify the serial number. Because he could have lied me and the device could be an Android originally.
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> It's the same hardware.
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> @DanChapman, wash your mouth out with soap. no swearing in this group!
<tgBot10> <j2g2rp> @Flohack, Bq had problems more than year ago. They had a beta for a new android version  lollipop. They had some problems with drivers that should be solved by mediatek, and mediatek rejected to do anything. Finally Bq couldn't release the upgrade for their devices because of that.
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> @Flohack, hahahaha
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> @wayneoutthere, lol well they do make nice hardware! i also use the microsoft sculpt keyboard. 😃
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Reason #12819 to not use Google products: All live events on Youtube are not working
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> @UniversalSuperBox, really?
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> they had an outage last week, too.
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> that Lun-dude guy was right about forcing a breakup! ;)
<tgBot10> <aki237> Guys android_device_qcom_sepolicy, is this repo needed for Qualcomm Boards?
<tgBot10> <aki237> My device repo uses it.
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> The G suite status dashboard is also down
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> 10/10
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> that's good i can have dinner
<tgBot10> <Flohack> Now its up but it say hangouts is green
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> @DanChapman, i'm trying to find the right analogy here.... I hear what you are saying, yet ethics have been compromised... Let me try. ... Hmmm... *clears throat*   … my neighbour makes a great drug out of household chemicals... but I don't use it! … .. how was that?
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> Bazooka Inc makes a great bazooka but I don't buy it....
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> alright.  the analogies lack in perfection but make up in raw extremism
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> It's back! We're ramping up now.
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> what??? pin it if there's something to know
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> i have a rare block of time here.  am I missing Flo's low growl?
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> Or The Inner Durst?
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> We're getting ready
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> marketing FAIL! how don't i know
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @UniversalSuperBox, 👍
<tgBot10> <Flohack> be patient, still getting ready
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> This is great news! Thanks guys i have time to get my 8th coffee! brb
<tgBot10> <thepeter> Mario! :)
<tgBot10> <Cesar_Herrera> I thought only spanish people were late.
<tgBot10> <Flohack> lol google chocked on hangouts, we couldnt get in
<tgBot10> <Flohack> :)
<tgBot10> <neothethird> We're live! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLcLPinXRoo
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> @wayneoutthere, really not sure what you are trying to get at...
<tgBot10> <thepeter> (Sticker, 360x512) https://irc.ubports.com/Q2temxOV/file_565.webp
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> are you seroious?  Is that Gripsgarden in full motion?  This is a new level of awesome.  His connection is exactly as bad as usual
<tgBot10> <Flohack> lol yes its true.
<tgBot10> <JeffiG> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/JG9qOYEf/file_567.jpg
<tgBot10> <JeffiG> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/JN60f6xo/file_569.jpg
<tgBot10> <JeffiG> It doesn’t work
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> haha
<tgBot10> <JeffiG> Nobody knows how to unlock bootloader
<tgBot10> <JeffiG> Dam
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @wayneoutthere, yeah I haven§t seen anybody making livestream driving the car :)
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> UBCON!
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> @JeffiG, What device is that?
<tgBot10> <JeffiG> @UniversalSuperBox, Meizu pro 5
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> It's not running Ubuntu right now?
<tgBot10> <JeffiG> @UniversalSuperBox, No
<tgBot10> <JeffiG> Flyme 6
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> You need to get it running Ubuntu first.
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> Take a picture of that mobile broadcasting setup.  Is his camera outside on the hood of his car?  This guy gets my high five.
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> I think that there's something on Magic Device Tool's GitHub. Sorry I'm busy right now
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> YUMI!
<tgBot10> <JeffiG> I know sorry about this, but I try all day without success
<tgBot10> <JeffiG> I can’t run ubuntu, i cannot flash
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> Did you get the rights to use UBUNTU TOUCH and UBUNTU LOGO from Shuttleworth while you were there?
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> haha
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> Ubuntu Touch YOU
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> Come here I want to UBUNTU TOUCH YOU
<tgBot10> <thepeter> is the stream lagging to you too? (want to find out if it is only my connection or problem lays elsewhere)
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> it seems to be not awesome here i've had to refresh several times
<tgBot10> <thepeter> oh ok then ... will be patient
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Youtube Live was down until 1 minute before our normal live time.
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> they are having a bad week.............
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> nice, now we can see how well Marius drives.  I think he is tailgating that truck!
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @UniversalSuperBox, I know, it look like googemperium strikes back
<PsynoKhi0> hi, what's the recommended way of checking file integrity for images downloaded from http://cdimage.ubports.com/devices/?
<tgBot10> <nfsprodriver> Thinking about going to Wolfsburg :)
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> hhaha
<tgBot10> <nfsprodriver> ❤️❤️❤️Fjords❤️❤️❤️
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @nfsprodriver, Cool
<tgBot10> <thepeter> forward camera! :)
<tgBot10> <nfsprodriver> Where should we discuss the scope topic?
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @nfsprodriver, forum?
<tgBot10> <cibersheep> @thepeter, XD
<tgBot10> <cibersheep> I LOVE scopes but I think they need an update
<tgBot10> <AlexMex90> Scopes indeed have a lot of potential
<tgBot10> <AlexMex90> To quickly locate food, services, etc.
<tgBot10> <AlexMex90> Not everything needs a scope
<tgBot10> <sverzegnassi> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/li10t5e0/file_571.png
<tgBot10> <cibersheep> I'm sure that @bhdouglass can give a good view from a developer (what to change, what to keep, what limitations needs to go, etc)
<tgBot10> <nfsprodriver> @Flohack we shouldn't forget, that the custom background is one of the first steps to make the UI mor customizable, so you're right, we must fit the rest to it.
<tgBot10> <cibersheep> @sverzegnassi, Ooouuuhhhhh
<tgBot10> <nfsprodriver> @sverzegnassi, Nice! Is it a falcon fork?
<tgBot10> <ahoneybun> @sverzegnassi, Interesting
<tgBot10> <nfsprodriver> We may create surveys,  where we can yote for several topics, how we would like them.
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> HEY!  I like my ideas!
<tgBot10> <sverzegnassi> No, full replacement for unity8-dash, I just got tired of scopes. @bhdouglass and I were planning to create a reference project for this :)
<tgBot10> <nfsprodriver> We may attach mockups (also by non devs) to thus surveys and reduce the choices after we got the basic opinion of the community.
<tgBot10> <thepeter> well there are some nice scopes like libertine
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> Good point.  I'm leaving.
<tgBot10> <thepeter> but if there different way ... :)
<tgBot10> <neothethird> @thepeter, Just the frontend is a scope, that can easily be reimplemented in a replacement
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @neothethird, I hoped so 😀
<tgBot10> <sverzegnassi> @nfsprodriver, We might open some new section on the forum for discussing about core apps design
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> @sverzegnassi, +1
<tgBot10> <thepeter> sorry Flo :) yep some ppl has left group
<tgBot10> <nfsprodriver> @QA will there be a fix soon for the broken video codecs (e.g. for the N5)?
<tgBot10> <nfsprodriver> @sverzegnassi, Exactly
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> Ok, i'm not leaving.  Tricked you!  Lucky you.
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> but yeah there are 700+ people and we are lacking a road map and clear delegation.  This could be improved ...
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> @nfsprodriver, We don't like to answer questions about bugs live. Updates for thos are in the relevant blog posts.
<tgBot10> <neothethird> @nfsprodriver, not in ota 2
<tgBot10> <nfsprodriver> @UniversalSuperBox, Okay, sorry :)
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> Don't worry.  I forgive you for them
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> every time I try to ask a question I realize I'm dubm
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> POETRY@
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @wayneoutthere, i know how you feel
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> nice work!
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/HJe0y8Ov/file_573.jpg
<tgBot10> <cibersheep> Nope: … «It's like building ice for a blind»
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @wayneoutthere, +1
<tgBot10> <Flohack> QUESTIONS?
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> Will Ubuntu Touch replace Unity???
<tgBot10> <thepeter> dev tool out of ubuntu PC?
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @thepeter, Sorryx this I dont understand
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> (Photo, 500x621) https://irc.ubports.com/Oufj1huL/file_575.jpg
<tgBot10> <thepeter> up to date guide for UB ports begginers in programming
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> BUN??????
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> did he say BUN again?
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> Another Audiocast Ban for Gripsgarden
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> BUNNNN!!!!
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> x2
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> hahaha
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> HAHAHA
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @Flohack, well mostly we need ubuntu on PC to work with phone, and develope app, will there by alternative under windows etc?
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> my internet just died
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> haha
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> Speaking Techlish
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> I invite Marius to learn pronunciation with us
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> did.... you just say BUN FLo???
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> you DID!
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @wayneoutthere, Eh?
<tgBot10> <Flohack> yess ^^
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> uBUNto
<tgBot10> <nfsprodriver> Tried to install sdk on bash, that even didn't work.
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> haha.  you'll be on the audiocast no sooner than 2018 at this point
<tgBot10> <Flohack> ^^
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> haha
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> man too many buns in one room
<tgBot10> <Flohack> ^^
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> bun 2 this bun 2 that
<tgBot10> <nfsprodriver> But PLEASE no USB 2.0 flash drive.
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> ouch
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> ouch
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> ouch\
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> haha
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> no
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> yes!!
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> dalton you're invited
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> jane... hahaha
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> oh man
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> Jane Out There
<tgBot10> <neothethird> and i'm not? :'(
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> Jan 👍
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> thanks guys.  i'm coming back for more.
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> hahahahaha
<tgBot10> <Flohack> OMG
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> turn that into a gif now!!
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @Flohack are the apps from canonical store moving to openstore?
<tgBot10> <Flohack> sure
<tgBot10> <thepeter> whats the status?
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @thepeter, Not automatically I am afraid.
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> me?
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @Flohack, yep
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> class A performance gents
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> 10/10
<tgBot10> <twinkybot> Let me try to get the question here going :)
<tgBot10> <twinkybot> Where can I get the UBports stickers?
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> episode 20 yo'll get picked up by search engines
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Would make update after drinking caffeine again
<tgBot10> <Flohack> The app developers should do that, and we dont know if Canonical would help us moving the others
<tgBot10> <thepeter> because if we loose their store ... those apps will be lost wouldnt they?
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes. we're not rehosting them for people, though
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> how did 'total devices' jump; by 2000 in 1 week?
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> (stats)
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @wayneoutthere, ubucon :D
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> magic
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> sweet
<tgBot10> <thepeter> youtube went down for me
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> You didn't miss much
<tgBot10> <thepeter> you were just saying about debian help with development
<tgBot10> <thepeter> I wanted to hear that
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> You can use a chroot
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> If you mount `/dev` and `/sys` inside, you can get stuff
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Where were my commands for that...
<tgBot10> <thepeter> how is it possible that I had 10 mins delay wathich it "live"
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> ```sudo mount -o bind /dev chroot/dev/``` … Inside the chroot … ```mount -t proc proc proc/ … mount -t sysfs sys sys/```
<tgBot10> <Jakob> @JeffiG, I tried the way (a year ago) with this guide. Not very comfortable, but worked fine - and step by step... https://www.smoose.nl/sites/default/files/bestanden/meizu_pro5_ubuntu.pdf
<tgBot10> <nfsprodriver> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/ZiaSEfEN/file_576.pdf
<tgBot10> <neothethird> @nfsprodriver, 👍
<tgBot10> <nfsprodriver> Maybe we can create a suvey pane on ubports.com using this https://github.com/surveyjs/surveyjs or something similar.
<tgBot10> looneytkp was added by: looneytkp
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Odoo has surveys built in.
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @nfsprodriver, ohoho me love nodejs :D
<tgBot10> <nfsprodriver> Welcome @closeshurtcut
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> @mariogrip, If it's not in php, it doesn't get implemented.
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> (Sticker, 507x512) https://irc.ubports.com/cxGP0wim/file_577.webp
<tgBot10> <nfsprodriver> 😂
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> (Sticker, 512x128) https://irc.ubports.com/08Oxwm0K/file_578.webp
<tgBot10> <DeadSquirreI01> (Sticker, 512x370) https://irc.ubports.com/RNepXBbb/file_579.webp
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> (Sticker, 512x148) https://irc.ubports.com/20L1FFlf/file_580.webp
<tgBot10> sk8higher was added by: sk8higher
<tgBot10> <sk8higher> lol
<tgBot10> <neothethird> welcome :)
<tgBot10> <sk8higher> hi
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> i just switched to Russian and I can't really understand what's going on
<tgBot10> <sk8higher> 😂
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> i should really dedicate some time to check the translations
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> where are lock screen strings located?
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> i can't find them on webalate
<tgBot10> <neothethird> Probably not in weblate yet, some of the stuff that's distributed as a deb package is built in a very esoteric way
<tgBot10> <neothethird> so we need to work on building pot and po files automatically for that
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> too bad as the translation is horrible
<tgBot10> <neothethird> if there's a po file in the repo, you can edit it by hand or using a po editor like poedit
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> in what repo exactly?
<tgBot10> <neothethird> what lock screen strings do you men?
<tgBot10> <neothethird> the stuff in the circle is provided by apps
<tgBot10> <neothethird> so you have to figure out what app it's coming from and translate it there
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> oh, then it's easy
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> it's the music app that causes the issues
<tgBot10> <neothethird> that should be on weblate
<tgBot10> <neothethird> translate.ubports.com
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> i'm on it rn translating terminal :)
<tgBot10> <neothethird> 👍
<tgBot10> <Flohack> Not all core apps are on weblate still. Reason for that is that still the import is a bit strange. But ping me if you need a specific app there
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> ugh db lags are getting more and more annoying
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> I have to refresh after every translated string
<ubports_bot> Project vivid-rootfs-armhf build #129: SUCCESS in 1 hr 30 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/vivid-rootfs-armhf/129/
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @neothethird, So this is the way I would go if I wanted to translate an openstore pap?
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> I really hate how the call it Мины instead of Сапёр
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> Also, do you think names should be translated?
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> Telegram appears as Телеграм (wtf)
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> it looks *somewhat* cool, but is it appropriate?
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1021: SUCCESS in 7 min 51 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1021/
<tgBot10> <sverzegnassi> @thepeter, We at OpenStore are working for getting the most relevant apps in the new app store. In any case, if an app is open source, anybody could distribute the package on OpenStore too.
<tgBot10> <aki237> ```<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> … <manifest> …   <remote name="theMuppets" …           fetch="https://github.com/TheMuppets" …           revision="refs/heads/cm-12.1" /> …   <project name="android_device_zuk_ham" path="device/zuk/ham/" remote="cm" revision="cm-12.1" /> …   <project name="android_device_qcom_common" path="device/qcom/common/" remote="cm" revision="cm-12.1"/> …   <project name="android_kernel_cyanogen_msm8974"
<tgBot10> path="kernel/cyanogen/msm8974/" remote="cm" revision="cm-12.1"/> …   <project name="proprietary_vendor_zuk" path="vendor/zuk/" remote="theMuppets" revision="cm-12.1"/> … </manifest>```
<tgBot10> <aki237> @aki237, This is my local manifest... The … ```device/zuk/ham``` … needs … ```device/qcom/sepolicy``` … Should I pull it too?
<ubports_bot> Project daily-bacon build #271: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-bacon/271/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1022: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1022/
<tgBot10> <aki237> Guys I'm getting an error during make stage of build "make: *** No rule to make target 'libqmi', needed by '~/phablet/out/target/product/ham/obj/EXECUTABLES/wpa_supplicant_intermediates/config.o'.  Stop."
<tgBot10> <aki237> Can't use 'defined(@array)' (Maybe you should just omit the defined()?) at ~/phablet/kernel/cyanogen/msm8974/kernel/timeconst.pl line 373
<tgBot10> <aki237> @aki237, this error?
<tgBot10> <per_sonne> @YougoChats, That's a fairphone 2?!
<tgBot10> <per_sonne> No way?
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @sverzegnassi, 👍 I humbly guess you guys have tried co contavt as many devs which were producing for canonical store as possible, yes?
<tgBot10> <sverzegnassi> Yes, and the most important apps are already migrated. If you have any specific request, please let us know, or try to contact the developer :)
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @sverzegnassi, I want to get Vkontakte
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @UniversalSuperBox, This whole chroot things and development ... I have to get to learn it from zero, can you propose some starters manual?
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, the dev is canonical
<tgBot10> <thepeter> or btw ...wasn't there inituative to develop apps straight on device?
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> @UniversalSuperBox, yes, are they 'working' now? haha
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @sverzegnassi, Well it might npt be this kind of migration, but if scopes will really come into an end I would appreciate to be capable somehow still use libertine, if possible, but that might be more devs request than to openstore admins
<tgBot10> <neothethird> Libertine has nothing to do with scopes
<tgBot10> <geminis65> It does not let me update file manager gives me this error. What can it be?
<tgBot10> <geminis65> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/ojIpeK5G/file_582.jpg
<tgBot10> <Stereofont> @AlexMex90, My view is that food and services don't change location, usually for years. So an instant check not needed. It can be stored on the phone?
<tgBot10> <geminis65> Already updated.
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> Ubuntu Touch only can use arm? What arm64 or armhf?
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @Jaume81, xenial can run both, vivid can run armhf
<tgBot10> <Kieran> @JeffiG, If you have the international version, you need to flash this firmware to unlock it https://forum.xda-developers.com/meizu-pro-5/how-to/tutorial-unlock-bootloader-meizu-pro-5-t3303127
<tgBot10> <Kieran> If you have  another version, make it international like this: https://forum.xda-developers.com/meizu-pro-5/how-to/tutorial-change-region-id-to-t3323883
<tgBot10> <Kieran> then you can follow the instructions here: https://www.smoose.nl/sites/default/files/bestanden/meizu_pro5_ubuntu.pdf ,to turn it into an ubuntu device
<tgBot10> <JeffiG> @Kieran, Doesn’t work , I try this
<tgBot10> <Kieran> where does it go wrong?
<tgBot10> <JeffiG> It is not international version
<tgBot10> <Stereofont> @JeffiG, What happened when you tried with SPflashtool?
<tgBot10> <Kieran> so you want to downgrade to 5.1.3.0A, then change the version
<tgBot10> <JeffiG> I need firmware and scatter file
<tgBot10> <Kieran> which version do you have?
<tgBot10> <Kieran> U or A?
<tgBot10> <JeffiG> I Was on flyme 6.1
<tgBot10> <Kieran> is it china unicom, or just china?
<tgBot10> <JeffiG> Now i downgraded to flyme 5.1 build 5.6.10. 18 beta
<tgBot10> <JeffiG> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/C3WUtupo/file_584.jpg
<tgBot10> <JeffiG> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/z0HQTxW6/file_586.jpg
<tgBot10> <Kieran> is that the firmware for unlocking the bootloader?
<tgBot10> <JeffiG> @Kieran, What do you mean, ? Is U or A, I cannot see anything
<tgBot10> <JeffiG> @Kieran, I try to flash the right firmware for unlocking bootloader, but it say corrupt firmware
<tgBot10> <Kieran> Ok, sounds like you're not on the international firmware, so you need to get root access on a working flyme install, and change the file /dev/block/platform/15570000.ufs/by-name/proinfo
<tgBot10> <Kieran> this has been tested and works on version 5.1.3.0A, which you should be able to download form the meizu site somewhere
<tgBot10> <Kieran> it probably still works on later versions as well
<tgBot10> <JeffiG> @Kieran, Ok , so I need vers. 5.1.3.0A to flash or?
<tgBot10> <Kieran> you need to change /dev/block/platform/15570000.ufs/by-name/proinfo from whatever it is now, to the international version. Then you can flash the international beta, which you can unlock the bootloader from. After that you'll need to boot into a recovery and do most of the install manually
<tgBot10> <Kieran> I know that file can be changed in 5.1.3.0A, I don't know whether it can be changed in newer firmware
<tgBot10> <JeffiG> Ok thnx a lot, I will try to get root or flash vers 5.1.3.0A
<tgBot10> <thepeter> is bq Aquaris M8 really the same (besides cameras and dislay) as M10HD?
<tgBot10> <thepeter> and if so, is there a chance that m10's image would run on M8?
#ubports 2017-09-17
<ubports_bot> Project daily-hammerhead build #323: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-hammerhead/323/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1023: SUCCESS in 1 min 46 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1023/
<tgBot10> <aki237> Guys In make step, after the kernel built successfully, I'n not able to build the further steps giving me errors : https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/YrEBe4qjF~bj241HhvLuGA
<tgBot10> <xv8vxp> @thepeter, Have you have links of them?
<tgBot10> <xv8vxp> @Flohack, Which extension has ex-Ubuntu Phone apps? … .deb?
<tgBot10> Vishnu Gs was added by: Vishnu Gs
<tgBot10> <Vishnu Gs> using mdt I got this error messge and my one plus on does not reboot from fastboot mode to bootloader sudo: ubuntu-device-flash: command not found
<tgBot10> yaseenferoz was added by: yaseenferoz
<tgBot10> <Ern_st> Welcome Vishnu for mdt problem please use the telegram channel dedicated to mdt.
<ubports_bot> Project vivid-rootfs-armhf build #130: SUCCESS in 2.5 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/vivid-rootfs-armhf/130/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1024: SUCCESS in 0.44 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1024/
<tgBot10> <aki237> Guys I'm getting an error when trying to build : https://paste.mozilla.org/cuW6ThoNeZiaCjcn
<tgBot10> <aki237> gcc-7.2
<tgBot10> <aki237> @aki237, Any ideas?
<tgBot10> <Mushelpi> Hai can i install ubsport in my xiaomi device?
<tgBot10> <PseudoHuman> @Mushelpi, No
<tgBot10> <Mushelpi> So wich phone can to install ubsport?
<tgBot10> <rogieroudshoorn> https://ubports.com/page/get-ubuntu-touch
<tgBot10> <rogieroudshoorn> core devices are the ones to go for, unless you want to develop yourself ;)
<tgBot10> capnjackcanon was added by: capnjackcanon
<tgBot10> <capnjackcanon> Love that you guys are keeping Ubuntu Touch alive, any plans to support tablets?
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> @capnjackcanon, For sure.  Eventually...
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> I thoguht one of them might be working or nearly but yeah people are on it.
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> and welcome to the group!
<tgBot10> <capnjackcanon> Thanks Wayne
<tgBot10> cls006 was added by: xv8vxp
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @xv8vxp, .click
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @xv8vxp, .deb you can use in libertine container
<tgBot10> <neothethird> @capnjackcanon, We're already supporting the Bq M10 HD and FHD tablets
<tgBot10> <AlexMex90> @Stereofont, It was really helpful going to a new city for me... Or knowing new places in my town
<tgBot10> <jsalatas> @Stereofont, Yeah! They don't change, but you and your phone would change location often and you need to know what's available in your current location ;)
<tgBot10> <Lorxu> @Stereofont, Depends on how much restaurants you want to store. Sounds like a several-GB deal
<tgBot10> <Stereofont> @Lorxu, That is true for sure. Could be 10Gb. I find hotels, cafes, bus stops offline. At that storage price. An event or a new restaurant needs online, for sure
<tgBot10> <Stereofont> For me, the priority of aggregation is ephemeral information. That which is now. Weather, news, currency, exhibition, delays
<tgBot10> <NotKit> @Lorxu, we have 2GIS in Russia which provides offline navigation with places
<tgBot10> <NotKit> maps are usually tens of mb, except maybe Moscow
<ubports_bot> Project daily-fp2 build #341: SUCCESS in 13 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-fp2/341/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1025: SUCCESS in 1 min 9 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1025/
<tgBot10> <Matteo> @Flohack, @Flohack I watched the video. I have to say that after latest update the time lag seems to have been slightly reduced, if I'm not wrong; before was terrible. Is there a chance to improve any further to how Telegram works on Android or there are different technical issues difficult to overcome yet?
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @Matteo, Of course there is much to improve. For example version 3 has a builtin cache. Now it goes constantly to the database to fetch new content. thats very slow
<tgBot10> <Flohack> But version 3 (upstream Cutegram) is a major rework. But we consider going this way
<tgBot10> <Matteo> @Flohack, 👍 thank you for the answer. By the way, I want to say that you are doing a great job with that and so all the UBports team
<tgBot10> <Flohack> Thanks :)
<tgBot10> <paletuco> In case you didn't know this project and this developpe ;) http://konstakang.com/devices/rpi3/CM14.1/
<tgBot10> <mymike00> @paletuco, wow
<tgBot10> <NotKit> installing Ubuntu with libhybris layer on device with native Linux support is going to be overkill though :)
<tgBot10> <PhoenixLandPirate> @Flohack, That was still far better then telegram 1. … How much of this is problems with Ubuntu Phone being slow and needing changes to make it fast? … I mean, it still takes a bit of time to open apps, so I could see some of the issue being the OS  rather then the app. … Is there any chance that we could have apps as fast, fluid, and feature full as android? … I dont mean just telegram, I also mean things like the file manager, sm
<tgBot10> <NotKit> I suppose Android Telegram has some optimizations not to include all the loaded chat messages into render tree, but simulate scrolling
<tgBot10> <NotKit> like infinite scrolling is implemented in web (far away elements removed from DOM tree, but height is faked to account for this)
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> @PhoenixLandPirate, Qt5.9 will help somewhat there with the startup time optimisations, although some of that gain maybe from the commercial qml compiler. The QmlEngine/scenegraph is expensive to create rougly 30mb last i checked and then you need to load the UI on top. This can still be pretty fast if you have a very minimal UI and toolkit dependencies (think petals app) but most apps don't have that.
<tgBot10> <PhoenixLandPirate> @DanChapman, Yeah I heard that Qt5.9 will make things faster.
<tgBot10> <PhoenixLandPirate> Apps do load a LOT faster then they did even just one year ago
<tgBot10> <sverzegnassi> Also, scrolling performance heavily depends on the way the UI components are written. A lot of the recent activities on telegram-app were about reducing the complexity of those message bubbles in the chat view: since they are created on demand, they need to be very light
<tgBot10> <aki237> Guys while porting : I have this error : … ```make: *** No rule to make target 'libqmi', needed by '/home/aki237/phablet/out/target/product/ham/obj/EXECUTABLES/wpa_supplicant_intermediates/config.o'.  Stop.```
<tgBot10> <aki237> The final build error by the way
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> @sverzegnassi, yeah listviews are tricky with dynamically sized items
<tgBot10> <SoulFreezer> Sorry I'm new on Ubuntu touch and I have another question : is there any WhatsApp client for Ubuntu touch?
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @SoulFreezer, Unfortunately no, it is proptietary code and protocol ...
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @paletuco, Awesome!
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @sverzegnassi, I've just realised, how can I contribute to translation of apps in openstore? Won't there be an unified way (at least suggested) to handle internationalization? 🙂
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> alot of the apps are possibly still translated on launchpad.
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> the coreapps, openstore and dekko are on translate.ubports.com
<tgBot10> <LarreaMikel> @SoulFreezer, You can try loquiIM.
<tgBot10> <thepeter> Ugh ... okay then, starting to feel like I have too many logins again :)
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @DanChapman, There I've done what I could, you know, no new thing to add :)
<tgBot10> <j2g2rp> @SoulFreezer, you can use loquiIM, untill I know it's still beta, but it's functional. Anyway, since whatsapp it's private, and in order of the terms of use, your number can be baned from their service if you do things like use other than not ofcicial apps. … You also can use a old phone, use whatsapp there and connect your ubuntu phone through web whatsapp.
<tgBot10> <h4888> Loqui IM works (mostly). Group-chat you can receive messages but can't send any (due to group-encryption issues)
<tgBot10> <PhoenixLandPirate> @DanChapman You implemented notifications in Dekko, I was wondering. … SMS, and some other system apps have options where you can reply,dismiss, snooze, etc, in the notification bubble, are you able to take advantage of that feature atm, or do notifications need some modificastions before you can do more things with them?
<tgBot10> <sverzegnassi> @thepeter, You could check in OpenStore (from the web UI it's probably easier) if an app has specified something in the 'Source URL' field. As Dan said, many apps are still hosted on launchpad.net, so there's some chance that those apps are also using the Rosetta translation service.
<tgBot10> <SoulFreezer> Thanks for all the answers
<tgBot10> <sverzegnassi> We could eventually consider to add a further field in OpenStore, so that developers can specify the URL where people can contribute with translations ^^
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> I think you can add "actions" to the notification object which will dispatch url's. With libmessaging-menu you can add define an action type and callback so i presume it will work similar to that. I haven't really looked into it properly yet though
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> @PhoenixLandPirate ^
<tgBot10> <aki237> @aki237, Any ideas about this error.
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> @PhoenixLandPirate In dekko's case i don't think having a reply action is worthwhile as you don't get enough of the message body (if any) to even make a reply. Unless you have conversations using the subject only 😃 (new form of IM) But i can see value in a mark read, delete or spam action
<tgBot10> <PhoenixLandPirate> @DanChapman, Thats fair enough, I just think actions in notifications can be very useful, android has them now. … You can reply to telegram via notifications, PIA has "stop" "pause VPN" and "Change server" … screenshots have "Share" "Delete" … So having more notification options would be very nice in my PO.
<tgBot10> <PhoenixLandPirate> @DanChapman, Yeah, definitly, delete and mark as read, or star, would be pretty useful. … Then when you open dekko you can go straight to the stared email.
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> would you really star an unread email?
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> yes
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> I can't see why anyone would
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> 😃
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> if I see it's an email from my work and im on the weekend
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> so I don't want to miss that, but I also wouldn't read it
<tgBot10> <PhoenixLandPirate> @DanChapman, If I see its from someone important, but I dont have time to read it.
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> exactly
<tgBot10> <PhoenixLandPirate> Or perhaps I should just tell github to stop sending me emails x'D
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> yeah, you will see the notification anyways
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> but that's not the only case for sure xd
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> Ok fair point, i suppose 😊  … I wonder how many actions you can fit in a notification...
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> archive and reply would be enough
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> for me
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> noted
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> as if i don't want to deal with an email — i can just dismiss the notification
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> and then manage it from the app later
<tgBot10> <Walid> @mariogrip why sdcard not detected quickly ? when connected my phone to PC, only internal storage detected (MTP mode) , sdcard take long time(more then 10 mns), but the good its mount. If you have any idea plz guide me how to solve it BR
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> Yeah that's what i would do. Just leave it unread and dismiss it. Anything i'm not interested in I can mark as read in the notification
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> and if i see something like increase the size of your penis, i want to archive it instantly, so it wont get in my way when i use the app
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> so it makes sense to have archive
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> there shouldn't be too much clutter in the notification, it will render things unusable
<tgBot10> <PhoenixLandPirate> @vanyasem, Thats the only kind of email I respond to tbh
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> archiving is a tricky one to provide as most people do it differently. My plan for that is "do it like thunderbird" and hope that format is what most people use. gmail is a special cupcake here and needs different treatment but other email serveers/services are open to interpretation
<tgBot10> <PhoenixLandPirate> @DanChapman, I've only seen 2, so it might be 2 atm, but with that being said, we might be able to add a third option for those that want/need it
<tgBot10> <LarreaMikel> Btw, dekko2 notifications do not open the app or the mail...
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> comin in the next update
<tgBot10> <LarreaMikel> Ok! Nice!
<tgBot10> <PhoenixLandPirate> How come it's called Dekko 2? … How come you dont just call it Dekko? … Is that something you'll do when Dekko 2 becomes more stable?
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> Indeed, it just to prevent it removing the old dekko until it becomes stable enough to replace.
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> or once canonical store closes, which ever comes first
<tgBot10> <jakko> Hello
<tgBot10> <jakko> I bought an oneplus one phone...
<tgBot10> <jakko> The camera and GPS are stille not Wieling?
<tgBot10> <jakko> Stil
<tgBot10> <jakko> Still not working?
<tgBot10> <PhoenixLandPirate> @jakko, Camera isnt
<tgBot10> <PhoenixLandPirate> OTA 3 camera should work
<tgBot10> <jakko> @PhoenixLandPirate, GPS is working?
<tgBot10> <PhoenixLandPirate> @jakko, Couldnt tell you, I never use GPS
<tgBot10> <Stereofont> Is there a simple grid somewhere with features working versus device?
<tgBot10> <uzugu> telegram for ubuntu touch supports supergroups?
<tgBot10> <jakko> @PhoenixLandPirate, 👍
<tgBot10> <Lorxu> @uzugu, Unless something changed since the last time I used it a few months ago: no
<tgBot10> <uzugu> thanks
<tgBot10> <Stereofont> @uzugu, I think Web version does. Not the app
<tgBot10> <Marcos> I tried to install knowndict as suport .dict files
<tgBot10> <Marcos> as not longer available on the stores, I dowloaded the code from launchpad
<tgBot10> <Marcos> after compiling, I try to install and I got the error 'Cannot install knowndict.click: Signature verification error: debsig: Origin Signature check failed. This deb might not be signed.'
<tgBot10> <Marcos> any idea what I did wrong?
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> did you use the `--allow-untrusted` flag when install ing?
<tgBot10> <Marcos> No! I m going to try!
<tgBot10> <Marcos> I guess with pkcon?
<tgBot10> <Marcos> I get a new error
<tgBot10> <Marcos> Cannot install /home/phablet/Downloads/knowndict.click: Invalid character "_" in "name" entry: @APP_ID@
<tgBot10> <Marcos> I guess somethig related to the source compilation?
<ubports_bot> Project daily-mako build #116: SUCCESS in 12 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-mako/116/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1026: SUCCESS in 51 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1026/
<tgBot10> <twinkybot> Is it normal that https://translate.ubports.com/ is horribly slow?
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> #audiocast @wayneoutthere  … https://www.fastcompany.com/40435064/what-alan-kay-thinks-about-the-iphone-and-technology-now … This is an interview of Alan Kay, the creator of the concept for the first truly mobile computer. It was a device meant to help students parse information from distinct sources, learn about computers, and otherwise improve education. He's upset that today's mobile devices are little more than personal televisions
<tgBot10> of endless consumption.
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @sverzegnassi, okay, so I count 367 apps there, right? I've logged in but can't find any kind of sort by (to find out which are most important to check translations)
<tgBot10> hummlbach was added by: hummlbach
<tgBot10> <hummlbach> Hello everybody!
<tgBot10> <hummlbach> This is the right place to pose silly questions concerning the development of Ubuntu phone apps, am I right? 😁
<tgBot10> <hummlbach> I have two of them: Is there some information out there, how to install and use a toolchain for building apps as well as testing them without using the Ubuntu SDK?
<tgBot10> <hummlbach> And second can someone point me to an example, how to use a native openGl(es) context (in the qt context...)?
<tgBot10> <sverzegnassi> @thepeter, We don't publicly expose information about most downloaded apps yet. However I can provide you a list from 1st to 20th, since it was part of my talk at UbuCon Europe: … 1. OpenStore … 2. UT Tweak Tool … 3. Telegram … 4. WiFi Scanner … 5. Gallery … 6. uNav … 7. Bluetooth File Transfer … 8. TweakGeek (unsupported) … 9. Falcon … 10. UBports Welcome App … 11. OSM Scout … 12. Calendar … 13. Beru … 14. Fishy Sho
<tgBot10> Terminal … 16. Indicator Weather … 17. File Manager … 18. Compass … 19. LoquiIM … 20. OwnCloud Sync
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @sverzegnassi, Thx a lot, will go by this list for start with translations :)
<tgBot10> <sverzegnassi> Please mind that usually developers write here or in the OpenStore group when new translations are available. If there is something new, you will surely know :)
<tgBot10> el_namor was added by: el_namor
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @neothethird ty for accepting my pr on github mines. when will the update come out?
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> i'm not fammiliar with how openstore works
<tgBot10> <SoulFreezer> I'm trying to install Ubuntu touch in my bq Aquaris E5hd but the magic-device-tool doesn't work
<tgBot10> <SoulFreezer> It download the recovery but not the image
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @SoulFreezer, Please follow-up to the magic device tool telegram group ;)
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @sverzegnassi, Yep I am checking the forum and recently joined openstore telegram group 🙂
<tgBot10> <sverzegnassi> Great! Nice to get you on board!
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @Flohack, Is there a list of telegram groups ubports is using? 🙂
<tgBot10> <Flohack> No dont think so =)
<tgBot10> <Flohack> Also magic device tool is not part of ubports, dont forget that ;)
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @sverzegnassi, thanks :) I am glad to be part of this movement as much as I can
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> @sverzegnassi where is the link to the openstore group? the link on open.uappexplorer.com leads to this group. I'm sure i used to already be in the group. Must have left at some point by accident.
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @Flohack, Oh, didn't know that :)
<tgBot10> <sverzegnassi> @DanChapman, https://telegram.me/joinchat/BMTh8AHtOL2foXLulmqDxw
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> cheers!
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @sverzegnassi, You were faster 👍
<tgBot10> <thepeter> But true ... footer link points to supergroup @sverzegnassi maybe it could be good to fix that one :)
<tgBot10> <sverzegnassi> yep, the real link is buried inside a sub-page :/
<tgBot10> <sverzegnassi> will try to push a PR to OpenStore, so Brian can review it
<tgBot10> <thepeter> Cool
<tgBot10> <Flohack> Thanks to @nfsprodriver and @sverzegnassi we got a HUGE update done for the file manager: https://github.com/ubports/filemanager-app/pull/7
<tgBot10> <sverzegnassi> @Flohack, It isn't yet done! I'm still removing unused or deprecated stuff from source code.... such a pain! 😆😆
<tgBot10> <sverzegnassi> Anyway, all the kudos goes to @nfsprodriver - he did a great job! 👍
<tgBot10> <thepeter> Interesting,  how is it that ubuntuopenstore group is show also on ubuntu but supergroup and halium is not ...
<tgBot10> <Flohack> Dear All, we unfortunately got a bug with the browser update in rc on the BQ E5. I would need confirmation of rc´s browser on E4.5, MX4, etc... all kind of legacy devices: https://github.com/ubports/ubports-touch/issues/247
<tgBot10> <sverzegnassi> The OpenStore one is still a normal group, while the current Ubuntu Telegram app does not support supergroups
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @sverzegnassi, OIC thanks
<tgBot10> <mimecar> In the last Ubucon Paris I gave a programming workshop with Ubuntu Touch
<tgBot10> <mimecar> You can see the presentation at this link: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1tk1v5ejGZzY2VKWWh0cWhHTVk
<tgBot10> <bhdouglass> @DanChapman, I blame @Flohack for that one 😜
<tgBot10> <mimecar> I'll upload the virtual course machine at the end of the week. Includes everything you need to start programming with the SDK
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/3yuwyLTO/file_587.webp
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @bhdouglass, whaaat 😆
<tgBot10> <bhdouglass> I do recall a pull request or two from you 😄
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> @bhdouglass, lol
<tgBot10> <Flohack> Well we can mention all relevant groups there
<tgBot10> <Flohack> I just was thinking at this time we should promote the ubports group a bit ;)
<tgBot10> <neothethird> @vanyasem, well thank you for the pr :) i have to build it manually, wanted to publish tonight
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> ok, ty, i just wanted to know what the process is
<tgBot10> <neothethird> it's a manual process, at least for now
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> is there any way to configure CI?
<tgBot10> <neothethird> yep, it's planned to put at least the core apps on ci.ubports.com, but not done yet
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> GitLab has a nice free CI using docker and there is also a way to install your own custom runner with any config
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> I use self-hosted GitLab CI to build my android apps
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> and publish them
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @vanyasem, I doubt it will handle the gross build process that is necessary to build the apps and the core OS 😆
<tgBot10> <neothethird> hmm, we're using jenkins for all the rest, so we might keep it all in one place
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> you can self-host a runner
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> it couldn't handle my build (7 mins work time and constant crashes)
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> so i bought a cheap "перделка" VPS and just configured it as a native runner
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> native = no virtualization, just pure shell (no docker, for example)
<tgBot10> <neothethird> yeah, there are probably many tools for the job, but jenkins works for the rest, and canonical used it as well
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, not it takes less a little more than a minute to build and publish
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @neothethird, i'm just sharing my experience
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> i also have my repos on gitlab, so it's really handy for me, as you get all kinds of integrations
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> like auto-merge the branch if a pipeline succeeds
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> etc
<tgBot10> Sachin3200 was added by: Sachin3200
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @Sachin3200, welcome
<tgBot10> <Sachin3200> thanks
<David123> Is a fix for the recovery bluescreen on FP2 available?
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Seems like a hardware issue. No update from Fairphone yet to my knowledge
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Has a build of TWRP or CM recovery started working, David123
<tgBot10> Thomas Souteyrat was added by: Thomas Souteyrat
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @Thomas Souteyrat, welcome Thomas
<tgBot10> <Thomas Souteyrat> Hi guys
<tgBot10> <hwpplayer1> @sverzegnassi, When it will be ?
<tgBot10> <hwpplayer1> I just saved the application list as UbuCon-Europe-2017.txt
<tgBot10> <sverzegnassi> @hwpplayer1, Don't know honestly. @bhdouglass and I had a first conversation about this, however the reality is that download numbers are pretty useless at the moment.
<tgBot10> <sverzegnassi> The 20th app in the store got something more than 1100 downloads, numbers are still small :)
<tgBot10> <bhdouglass> Yeah downloads are a useless metric as a total number, because the counts every version's downloads. Fishy shooter cheats the system by having a million version's 😜
<tgBot10> <nfsprodriver> @Flohack and @sverzegnassi latest PR broke the FM app in loading. `void DirModel::setPath(const QString&, const QString&, const QString&, bool) FolderListModelBackend_QMLTYPE_103(0x161e9b8) Ignoring path change request, QML is not ready yet`
<tgBot10> <nfsprodriver> Any idea? My attempt was successless.
<tgBot10> <sverzegnassi> Can you give a bit of context? That output just says that FolderListModel started to spam requests before all the properties are set up
<tgBot10> <sverzegnassi> Can you anyway see the list of folders as usual?
<tgBot10> <nfsprodriver> No, there an infinite loading circle.
<tgBot10> <sverzegnassi> Let me check... are you testing on the phone, right?
<tgBot10> <nfsprodriver> Yes
<tgBot10> <whig4life> How would it run on a Nexus 5X
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @whig4life, ?
<tgBot10> <whig4life> Ubuntu Touch.
<tgBot10> <whig4life> @vanyasem, Ubuntu Touch.
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/Y7K4Injl/file_589.jpg
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> there's no Ubuntu Touch for 5x yet
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> Fwd from Stereofont: Ivan Semkin: … see https://devices.ubports.com
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, 5x speaks for itself
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Is there some way that we could better show supported devices? I've noticed these questions a lot lately.
<tgBot10> <Flohack> Welcome bot spamming this into the group? 😆
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> I considered it.
<tgBot10> <Flohack> Nah maybe the link on the homepage should be called Supported Devices
<tgBot10> <Flohack> Its currently not clear where you can see this info
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Hmm, what did we do differently on the old site that made it better...
<tgBot10> <JBBgameich> Maybe one could pin a message containing the current supported devices? That would at least solve the problem for the Telegram group
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/0ZkscO3n/file_591.jpg Had to use the wayback machine for this.
<tgBot10> <sverzegnassi> What about showing a massive "Download" call-to-action, which opens the devices page?
<tgBot10> <sverzegnassi> I mean, I'm just checking https://maruos.com/#/ and it seems to be a dummy-proof solution
<tgBot10> <Lorxu> I'm not sure if you want to act like a smartphone OS is a dummy-proof solution
<tgBot10> <Lorxu> Because people WILL flash it and then cry at you because they lost all their files
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Hmm... At that point, do we say RTFM?
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> We can't protect everyone from themselves
<tgBot10> <Flohack> ^^
<tgBot10> <Stereofont> @UniversalSuperBox, More interest now I suspect. Not a better link on the past…
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Still, it's grating to answer the same question over and over again.
<tgBot10> <Stereofont> @UniversalSuperBox, I understand the frustration and difficulty of staying fresh but if this is first point of contact it needs to be friendly and upbeat
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Sure, I agree. Guess helpdesk is getting to me.
<tgBot10> <Stereofont> Imagine working for an airline and being forced to smile at 3000 customers a day 😱
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> ick
<tgBot10> <Stereofont> Not that I ever have done myself…
<tgBot10> <Stereofont> My guess is that people would respond to a short video explainer but not necessarily go and RTFM
<tgBot10> <Stereofont> UBbot the movie. Needs an animator
<tgBot10> <wengahias> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/C7XLSSx5/file_592.webp
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @UniversalSuperBox, You're still doing great job at it
<tgBot10> <thepeter> Well pinned mesage with it would be the probably best, bot would be too anoying I guess
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @UniversalSuperBox, We cannot protect anybody from themselves 😇
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @Flohack, +1
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @mimecar, This is great thanks, is there also video of it?
<tgBot10> * thepeter feels alone somehow in middle of 748 members group
<tgBot10> <Lorxu> @thepeter, Welcome to my world
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @Lorxu, Uhm let's then make a change to it 😎
<tgBot10> <xv8vxp> @uzugu, Have you the link to download it? … Or upload here.
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> Well!! I'm getting a mac to flash to UBports. Where is the today's scope???
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @xv8vxp, Do you mean the app for ubuntu touch?
<tgBot10> <xv8vxp> @Flohack, Telegram group links please. 🙏
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @Jaume81, like a mac notebook/computer?
<ubports_bot> Project daily-bacon build #272: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-bacon/272/
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> Yes, I use the tool to flash and it's right
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1027: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1027/
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @Jaume81, Wow I want to see that, I really do
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> The tool from ubport's web.
<tgBot10> <xv8vxp> @sverzegnassi, Why?
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> The ubication is only by gps, why?
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> In Dekko2 doesn't appears the keyboard
<tgBot10> <Field10pg> @Jaume81, Yes is a bug.
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @Jaume81, @DanChapman msybe?
<tgBot10> <sverzegnassi> @xv8vxp, We're still far from the 200 members limitation, so we don't need to upgrade the group yet. This way, you can still access the group from an Ubuntu phone :)
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @sverzegnassi, And if we are over 200 it will disapear?
<tgBot10> <Flohack> Message from Telegram devs: We arrived at API level 41, which contains supergroup support. Currently looking into compile/build issues but the first lib compiled already. The countdown for supergroups can begin ;)
<tgBot10> <sverzegnassi> @Flohack, Such spoiler 😆
<tgBot10> <Flohack> ^^
<tgBot10> <nfsprodriver> @Flohack, 10
<tgBot10> <j2g2rp> 9
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @Flohack, while 1: +1
<tgBot10> <j2g2rp> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/dm0u0Em4/file_593.mp4
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/JIq6r7jF/file_594.mp4
<tgBot10> <per_sonne> @Flohack, f*** YEAH!!!
<tgBot10> <per_sonne> BANANAAAA!!!
<tgBot10> <bhushanshah> @Flohack, Stupid question, how easy it would be to get Ubuntu touch telegram app on plasma phone? Can it be built as a deb? What are requirements for it?
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @Flohack, Don't want to soil the moment but, this is real? but only for rc in bq5? Not the stable, yep?
<tgBot10> <xv8vxp> https://open.uappexplorer.com/app/com.ubuntu.telegram
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @bhushanshah, There is deb for desktop
<tgBot10> <xv8vxp> @xv8vxp, Is it updated with the last Telegram features?
<tgBot10> <xv8vxp> (Photo, 480x854) https://irc.ubports.com/etgRQh3i/file_596.jpg
<tgBot10> <xv8vxp> (Photo, 480x854) https://irc.ubports.com/XAsYdEuE/file_598.jpg
<tgBot10> <j2g2rp> hum taliking about it. plasma and UT can use same apps?
<tgBot10> <per_sonne> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/Nzc8gZeG/file_599.webp
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @j2g2rp, Like, the same store? that I doupt, but on ubports in libertine container you can install and run deb
<tgBot10> <j2g2rp> don't know, i never used plasma 😂
<tgBot10> <j2g2rp> i mean, i don't know which store have plasma mobile
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @j2g2rp, me neither
<tgBot10> <thepeter> (Sticker, 510x512) https://irc.ubports.com/oFJcuYbZ/file_600.webp
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> @bhushanshah, I thought PM had native support for Ubuntu Touch apps?
<tgBot10> <bhushanshah> @UniversalSuperBox, Not native really, they just worked at some point (before I started maintaining plasma mobile) and now I've no clue how they worked
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Aha, the website was updated to say "Potentially running [...] Ubuntu Touch (.click) apps"
<tgBot10> <thepeter> (Sticker, 392x512) https://irc.ubports.com/l00UHD9T/file_601.webp
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> You'd need to be able to use the Ubuntu UI Toolkit first.
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Then, there's the question of packaging. How does PM package its apps?
<tgBot10> <bhushanshah> There are no app bundles well
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> hmm?
<tgBot10> <bhushanshah> It's just native Linux apps
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> But how are they packaged?
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> How do they get onto the phone?
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @bhushanshah, Based on debian or what distro?
<tgBot10> <thepeter> Or just compiled?
<tgBot10> <bhushanshah> Deb
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Okay. Some of the core apps are packaged as .debs in our ppa. Let me grab one for you.
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @bhushanshah, That was my tip
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> @bhushanshah, What is PM currently based on? 16.04?
<tgBot10> <bhushanshah> Yeah xenial
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Hmm.
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> That could cause problems
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> dialer-app is sitting in here: https://launchpad.net/~ubports-developers/+archive/ubuntu/overlay?field.series_filter=vivid
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> @bhushanshah, it's only built for vivid right now so you'd have ABI incompatibility. I also don't know if the UITK is running on 16.04 very well.
<tgBot10> <j2g2rp> maybe with snaps  we can "share" apps between plataforms?🤔
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> I don't think they're quite that magical.
<tgBot10> <j2g2rp> 😂
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @j2g2rp, Well if they have the support gor it
<tgBot10> <bhushanshah> @UniversalSuperBox thanks for links, though won't be able to try them right now.. currently on crappy airport wifi
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> I also don't know if the UITK will work under Wayland. Honestly I don't understand how the Qt/Plasma stack works overall.
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @j2g2rp, It would be like uding debs on gentoo
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> More in-depth questions about the UITK might be answered by @jsalatas
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> @thepeter, Not quite. It's more a question of compatibility of binaries and toolkits.
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> While snaps are magical, I don't think they're that magical.
<tgBot10> raphael default was added by: raphael default
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Hello there
<tgBot10> <j2g2rp> some kind of sorcery?
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> (Sticker, 512x384) https://irc.ubports.com/SBJ9uYnD/file_602.webp
<tgBot10> <j2g2rp> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/h4XjUuYF/file_603.mp4
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @UniversalSuperBox, Are ghey kind of above distros?
<tgBot10> <jsalatas> @UniversalSuperBox, It will work. :)
<tgBot10> <thepeter> I understand they have packed all libs inside but still...
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Grand.
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> There's your answer @bhushanshah
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Also, @jsalatas has been working on getting things like the UITK built with Qt 5.9 (I hope I got that right) packaged for 16.04. You might be able to use them.
<tgBot10> <jsalatas> @UniversalSuperBox, I'm actually pushing to git now. Will publish the package later today (you should see a blog post in our site about this and other yunit project updates) ;)
<tgBot10> <jsalatas> (Photo, 1280x636) https://irc.ubports.com/oitXE3aZ/file_605.jpg
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Yay, I got it right!
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> (That's really what mattered the most to me. :P )
<tgBot10> <jsalatas> And here is a screenshot of yunit running in KDE Neon
<tgBot10> <jsalatas> some kde apps (kate and konsole) seem to be able to run natively (ie no Xmir) under yunit ;)
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Black magic.
<tgBot10> <jsalatas> Nope. This isn't magic. This is just software engineering :p
<tgBot10> <jsalatas> and after this distraction, I guess I messed up with git 😢
<tgBot10> <jsalatas> BTW: This was an early test of yunit running under weston. Code needed some modification whixh might affect touch events (if I remember correct).
<tgBot10> <jsalatas> (Photo, 1280x730) https://irc.ubports.com/9440ISer/file_606.jpg Yunit running under weston
<tgBot10> <delijati> @jsalatas, holy fu... this is awesome ... by the way can you check if the memory consumtion with the new qt5.9 is lower than with 5.6
<tgBot10> <jsalatas> @delijati, I cannot tell with 5.6 but I just compared yunit in 16.04 in Qt 5.7.1 and Qt 5.9.1 and there isn't any difference: … with Qt 5.7.1 and logged in in Yunit used memory was 829MB … in the same machine (after updating it to QT 5.9.1) used memory was 823MB … You  could say that there is about 0.7% improvement in memory usage 😜
<tgBot10> <tsimonq2> @jsalatas Once Qt 5.9.2 comes out, we'll get that in Artful, and likely stick to that for 18.04
<tgBot10> <tsimonq2> Fwiw
<tgBot10> <jsalatas> Yeah! That would be great!
<tgBot10> <jsalatas> BTW: Qt 5.9.1 anf yunit packages for 16.04 is in our repo (just finished uploading these), so it's up to UBPorts team to decide if they upgrade to it or stick with their current codebase until 18.04 is out
<tgBot10> <tsimonq2> @jsalatas Well 16.04 is technically supported until 2021 if I did the math right
<tgBot10> <tsimonq2> So you guys have some time
<tgBot10> <tsimonq2> But I would recommend going to 18.04 once 18.04.1 is released, that way a lot of the bugs can be ironed out before you move your whole stack to it
<tgBot10> <jsalatas> Exactly! I guess the crucial part here for UBPorts is if they have the rest of the mobile parts (halium etc) ready. Also I guess there should be some planning about it as many of the mobile applications in the openstore need to be migrated to Qt 5.9.
<tgBot10> <tsimonq2> But yeah, you can depend on using Qt 5.9 for at least the next 6 months to a year... I would also recommend sticking to the LTS Qt
<tgBot10> <jsalatas> So maybe a 16.04 based dev version with Qt 5.9 might be a good decision which will give time to app developers to migrate and test their apps against 5.9, while waiting for 18.04 to come out. At least this seems the way I would choose :\
<tgBot10> <tsimonq2> That's logical
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Waiting for the 18.04 point release would be prudent as well
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Which would come... October 2018?
<tgBot10> <tsimonq2> January 2019 iirc
<tgBot10> <tsimonq2> But I could be totally off
<tgBot10> <jsalatas> @UniversalSuperBox, April (04) 2018 :p
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Nono, the point release. 18.04.1
<tgBot10> <tsimonq2> @jsalatas, No, that's just 18.04
<tgBot10> <jsalatas> @tsimonq2, I'm lost :\ … We are talking about 18.04. right? :\
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> No, we're talking about 18.04.1
<tgBot10> <jsalatas> isn't 18.04  the next ubuntu LTS?
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes
<tgBot10> <tsimonq2> @jsalatas, Yes. And then it gets five point releases.
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Point releases bring (irrelevant for us) kernel bumps and other bug fixes
<tgBot10> <tsimonq2> @UniversalSuperBox, July 2018 if it does what Xenial did
<tgBot10> <tsimonq2> Ref: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseSchedule
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Damn it, xenial
<tgBot10> <tsimonq2> Sooo, 10 months 😁
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Remember how we were talking about UT app compatibility with PM?
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> :P
<tgBot10> <jsalatas> PM???? :\
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Plasma mobile
<tgBot10> <tsimonq2> Ok, so I'm wondering, on the side of app developers... why would 16.04 with Qt 5.9 be drastically different than 18.04 with 5.9?
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Probably nothing but ABI changes
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> probably
<tgBot10> <tsimonq2> @UniversalSuperBox, ...but it's the same Qt? ABI shouldn't change unless @jsalatas f***ed up the Qt 5.9 backporting to Xenial :P (unlikely)
<tgBot10> <jsalatas> @tsimonq2, It wouldn't be different. And that's why I proposed that UBPorts should have a 16.04 + 5.9.1 version as fast as possible
<tgBot10> <tsimonq2> @jsalatas, Oh, good idea
<tgBot10> <tsimonq2> Also, 5.9.2 should really be ABI compatible with 5.9.1
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> - current discussion … - … - my head … - … -
<tgBot10> <jsalatas> @tsimonq2, Yeap!
<tgBot10> <tsimonq2> @UniversalSuperBox, Binary compatible, if it isn't ABI compatible, it needs a no-change rebuild against the new library to pick up the new libraries or Things Will Break.
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Ah
<tgBot10> <tsimonq2> @jsalatas Do you guys currently ship any additional patches in the Qt source that Ubuntu (well, Debian really) can grab to reduce the delta between Yunit's Qt packages and Debian/Ubuntu's? … Because ideally once the rebasing to 18.04 is done, you guys could just do the Qt work in Ubuntu. I plan on getting 5.9.3 etc. SRUed in to the LTS release and getting bugfixes in the stable release so nothing bitrots.
<tgBot10> <popeydc> https://twitter.com/Puri_sm/status/909488108281921537
<tgBot10> <popeydc> Have any of the ubports people spoken to Purism?
<tgBot10> <tsimonq2> @popeydc, Well the phone should run with Halium so UBPorts should really work with no issue on there (iirc)
<tgBot10> <jsalatas> @UniversalSuperBox  in summary:  I just published packages (and push the code to git) for qt 5.9.1 + yunit + 16.04.  … The discussion here is if UBPorts should update to this (16.04 + qt5.9.1 + yunit) or should wait for 18.04 which will have qt 5.9.x. My proposal here is that for now you can create a dev version using 16.04 + qt5.9.1 + yunit (that will give time to app developers to migrate their apps to qt 5.9) and ddecide later (when 18.04 is o
<tgBot10> you want to stick to stick to 16.04 or upgrade to 18.04
<tgBot10> <tsimonq2> @popeydc, But yeah, good idea to talk with them
<tgBot10> <popeydc> @tsimonq2, Not the question I asked :)
<tgBot10> <popeydc> They are asking for contact
<tgBot10> <tsimonq2> @mariogrip? ^^^^^
<tgBot10> <popeydc> I'll ask again tomorrow when people are awake
<tgBot10> <tsimonq2> @jsalatas, Out of curiosity, where are your Qt packages?
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @popeydc, No, we have not
<tgBot10> <popeydc> Ok.lets make contact?
<tgBot10> <jsalatas> @tsimonq2, I tried not to use any additional patches in qt. The exception is that I just backported to 5.9.1 two bug fixes (QTBUG-61741 and QTBUG-62584) which will be available in 5.9.2
<tgBot10> <tsimonq2> @jsalatas, Ah ok, ack
<tgBot10> <tsimonq2> Did you have to make any changes to make it work in 16.04?
<tgBot10> <jsalatas> @tsimonq2, https://github.com/yunit-io
<tgBot10> <jsalatas> @tsimonq2, I don't remember :\ … maybe just tweaking with the versions of some dependencies :\
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @popeydc, Yes! We have been talking about it, but we have been holding it, but it think it would be really nice to contact them now before the crowdfounding ends, will ask the others in the team what they think
<tgBot10> <popeydc> I poked them on Twitter
<tgBot10> <popeydc> As a number of people have mentioned it
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @popeydc, Awesome! :)
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> @tsimonq2, It'll run without halium
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> That's the beauty
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> @popeydc, Haven't seen that until now. That's very neat.
<tgBot10> <popeydc> I have seen a number of people ask them about using an is which was actually designed for phones....
<tgBot10> <popeydc> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/SORZ8C7n/file_608.jpg
<tgBot10> <popeydc> Their trajectory is good this week
<tgBot10> <Scott> Hello all. I am having some issues with installing touch on a nexus 5. The COST tool will not recognise the phone when you set it to recovery mode.
<tgBot10> <Scott> *cpt
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> Dang it now my n4 won't boot...
#ubports 2019-09-09
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @libremax [Downloads of the latest version for Filemanager,  more than 5800...], [Edit] sounds like 5k to me :p … ohw you're estimating the amount of ut users to be between 5k and 10k
<ubptgbot> BryanTurnerZA was added by: BryanTurnerZA
<ubptgbot> <Bekkenes> Usability is great but I wonder if it might be my old 2013 Nexus 7 tablet that's something wrong with. Screen keeps waking up randomly
<ubptgbot> <Bekkenes> Or if it's a system bug
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> wasnt there a general bug with a certain teleports version that was sending phantom push messages?
<ubptgbot> <Taekky> unfortunately that's a hardware issue a lot of the early nexuses have.. try to toggle off the 'adjust screen brightness automatically' - option. might help a little bit
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> Which repo I should submit an issue concerning bluetooth ? I found 2.   ubports/indicator-bluetooth and bergotorino/bt-debugging-tools  ?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Bluez I think
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> is there any way to process an .ics file and make it show up in my calendar, in UT?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @mark alexa [Which repo I should submit an issue concerning bluetooth ? I found 2.   ubports/ …], Put it in then main ubuntu-touch tracker if unsure. But please look for duplicates, we got a lot of bluetooth stories already there
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> @Flohack [Put it in then main ubuntu-touch tracker if unsure. But please look for duplicat …], 👍
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> @Flohack [Put it in then main ubuntu-touch tracker if unsure. But please look for duplicat …], No need. Somebody already submitted the issue experiencing it on various phones running UT.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> good
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> hmm somebody asked me about gitlab in here
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @pkj2012 was it you?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] @pjk2012 was it you?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @J F [I am not recieving group messages sent from friends using android and iphone. Ar …], my solution is that I explain to someone "If you want to send me an SMS message (which I don't want to use if possible), I only receive text-only messages: don't send me pictures or other media" It seems to work well enough.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> I don't like SMS because it keeps power with the telcoms and the technology, from my understandiing is very lacking in data security.
<ubptgbot> <JasonMD> Yes but now if whatsapp is not available for your phone os of choice your even more screwed
<ubptgbot> <surrounder> I just got rid of whatsapp actually, less of a hassle then you think
<ubptgbot> <JasonMD> I wish, everybody here uses whatsapp although thankfully I have noticed more and more joining telegram
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @wayneoutthere [I don't like SMS because it keeps power with the telcoms and the technology, fro …], and it fails silently, and no sense of time
<ubptgbot> <surrounder> @JasonMD [I wish, everybody here uses whatsapp although thankfully I have noticed more and …], same, but if people keep staying on the platform nothing will change
<ubptgbot> <JasonMD> I am hoping for a mass exodus from whatsapp when facebook starts trying to integrate it's features and adverts
<ubptgbot> <surrounder> aye, although more and more people around me are starting to distrust facebook and anything related more and more anyhow so that's a plus
<ubptgbot> <JasonMD> How many scandals is it going to take for some ppl though
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> the solution with all this is always the same: Build an amazing, well branded, fully function, free software alternative.  In this case, Matrix (I feel).  For Android/iOS it's Ubuntu Touch, etc, etc.  But we can't sit here and wait. we have to all spend a little time every day and keep working hard.  no one will do this for us.
<ubptgbot> <surrounder> informing people on alternatives rather works too imho
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> sure. that's marketing what I said above.  that's also great.  If we can't get our close friends and family to communicate with us on privacy-respecting platforms then... that's not good.
<ubptgbot> <surrounder> agreed
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @surrounder [same, but if people keep staying on the platform nothing will change], Exactly. If you keep doing the same thing you will always get the same results
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> UT is different. Gives fresh air. Diversity is all this android vs ios battle
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> well.... a part of the problem is some have accepted the price of user data for services
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @malditobastardo [Exactly. If you keep doing the same thing you will always get the same results], until you don't
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Expecting UT to be the same as the others is not what most of us wants
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> and many simply don't care
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @dohbee [until you don't], That's the point
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fuseteam [and many simply don't care], there is just way too much stuff in the world to have to care about right now
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> exactly
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> but this is bordering on OT xD
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Now you, too, can join the party of Off Topic conversations at UBports!  Don't wait! Join now! … https://t.me/UBportsOF
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> buy my new cryptocurrency! it's the best!
<ubptgbot> <RBVTX> ban
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> have mercy!
<ubptgbot> <RBVTX> @wayneoutthere [have mercy!], that's name of your coin and price
<ubptgbot> <RBVTX> 😹😹😹
<ubptgbot> Leon Stilko was added by: Leon Stilko
<ubptgbot> <MotoFufu9k> Hello, I would like to use MEGAcmd (or MEGAsync if that would work) to sync a folder onto my ubuntu touch tablet. … How would I install a software like MEGAcmd? … There is options to build it and there is arm packages for raspbian. … Would it make sense to try the raspbian package? … If I should rather build it: How would I do that? Or
<ubptgbot>  rather, how would I install the dependencies for building it? … I have cli access over ssh.
<ubptgbot> <MotoFufu9k> I would think that the best way to do this would be to install all the dependencies in libertine, build in the same libertine and use MEGAcmd in there, but I would like to have it autostart and just run in background, which does not seem to be documented.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you could install it in libertine
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> "autostart and run things in background" is not documented because it's not supported; due to the privacy and power management implications it imparts
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if you want to install something in your own home directory and make a custom upstart job, though, you are free to do so
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> just follow the upstart docs for creating the job file in home directory
<ubptgbot> <Yann Escarbassiere> Hi on bacon device the convergence doesn't work for me im in ota 10
<ubptgbot> <Yann Escarbassiere> Its normal ?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Yann Escarbassiere [Hi on bacon device the convergence doesn't work for me im in ota 10], convergence works fine. i presume though you mean external display. are you trying to use wired (slimport/mhl)?
<ubptgbot> <MotoFufu9k> Oh thanks. … Would ubuntu touch kill the process eventually if it runs in background? (because of power management) Or does it just leave stuff alone? (many androids kill background processes)
<ubptgbot> <Yann Escarbassiere> Im use slimport
<ubptgbot> <Yann Escarbassiere> Yes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Yann Escarbassiere [Im use slimport], OnePlus 1 does not support wired display. It is a limitation of the hardware.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @MotoFufu9k [Oh thanks. … Would ubuntu touch kill the process eventually if it runs in backgrou …], if you manually create an upstart job in your home dir, no, the system won't automatically prevent it from working; if you try to mess with rootfs though and install to system, then updates can/will break customizations, as rootfs is meant t
<ubptgbot> o be readonly
<ubptgbot> <Yann Escarbassiere> How use convergence ? Pls
<ubptgbot> <Yann Escarbassiere> Its impossible ?
<ubptgbot> <MotoFufu9k> Thank you very much.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Yann Escarbassiere [How use convergence ? Pls], you mean external display. you are already using "convergence"; but the only way with oneplus 1 is to use wireless display (miracast). so you need for example a Microsoft Wireless Display adapter, or a screen which supports miracast properly itself
<ubptgbot> <Yann Escarbassiere> Ok thanx you Rodney for your help
<ubptgbot> <Yann Escarbassiere> :)
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Yann Escarbassiere [Hi on bacon device the convergence doesn't work for me im in ota 10], first - get a Microsoft Wireless Display Adapter.  Plug this into the HDMI input of your extrernal display.  Then in System Settings on your OnePlus One - go to "Brightness & Display" - enable the "External display" button - and then choose from
<ubptgbot> the "Wireless display" menu the MS Wireless option that should come up - and then it will send to the external display once connected.  Best to hook up an external keyboard/trackpad and/or mouse via either Bluetooth or USB-OTG as well.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Yann Escarbassiere [Hi on bacon device the convergence doesn't work for me im in ota 10], [Edit] first - get a Microsoft Wireless Display Adapter.  Plug this into the HDMI input of your extrernal display.  Make sure your wifi is enabled and working.  Then in System Settings on your OnePlus One - go to "Brightness & Display" - enable t
<ubptgbot> he "External display" button - and then choose from the "Wireless display" menu the MS Wireless option that should come up - and then it will send to the external display once connected.  Best to hook up an external keyboard/trackpad and/or mouse via either Bluetooth or USB-OTG as well.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it will be laggy. OTG will be better than bluetooth for use with wireless display, but still any interactive use will be quite laggy
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dohbee [it will be laggy. OTG will be better than bluetooth for use with wireless displa …], I've found bluetooth keyboard commands work fine - it's just bluetooth trackpad tends to be laggy.  Regardless - it is stil usable for most tasks despite some lag.
<ubptgbot> <pjk2012> @Fuseteam [@pjk2012 was it you?], Yes. I wanted to learn how to do that magic you were talking about uploading a faulty click from webapp creator so git can fix it automatically. If I can learn how to do that, I can submit to open store instead of keeping my webapps to myself.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> right have you had a chance to fork of one of my webapps
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> if so than all you need to do is replace the files with the files in your /opt/click.ubuntu.com/yourwebapp
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and `rm -rf .git` and then initialze the repo, and make sure you have proper LICENSE/COPYRIGHT files and such, etc etc
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> altø altø we have https://t.me/UbuntuAppDevEN :)
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] if so than all you need to do is replace the files with the files in your /opt/click.ubuntu.com/{yourwebapp} … the manifest of /opt/click.ubuntu.com/{yourwebapp}/{version#}/.click/info
<ubptgbot> <pjk2012> @Fuseteam [right have you had a chance to fork of one of my webapps], I've been procrastinating because I have to open up the Git book and read about how to fork lol
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> press the fork button for now lol
<ubptgbot> <pjk2012> Okay! Thanks. I notice you invited Steven to pm you for help. I might do the same if I have questions too. I joined the AppDev group, but it seems too advanced for me.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> yes your free to pm me
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] yes you're free to pm me aswell
<ubptgbot> $404rSHdbjH_43 was added by: $404rSHdbjH_43
<ubptgbot> <pjk2012> @Fuseteam [yes you're free to pm me aswell], Thanks. You've always been so helpful.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @$404rSHdbjH_43 [$404rSHdbjH_43 was added by: dohbee], is this a spam bot?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> i try me best :p
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @pjk2012 [Thanks. You've always been so helpful.], i try me best :p
<ubptgbot> <pjk2012> 😆
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @pjk2012 [😆], btw this one is probably a good starting point: … gitlab.com/Fusekai/anime-tv
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @pjk2012 [😆], [Edit] btw this one is probably a good starting point to fork from: … gitlab.com/Fusekai/anime-tv
<ubptgbot> <pjk2012> Thank you.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> sure xD
<ubptgbot> <iamjackscompletelackofsurprise> If you have a website that opens another window to enter creds, am I correct in thinking if I create a webapp with both urls listed it *should* be ok?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes-ish
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> uh smh there is no "back" button when you enter "storage" in "about this device"
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @VeryOriginalUsername [uh smh there is no "back" button when you enter "storage" in "about this device"], there is but looks like it's getting hidden for some reason. open a bug?
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> sure, in which repo should I do that? is there on specifically for the settings app?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @VeryOriginalUsername [sure, in which repo should I do that? is there on specifically for the settings …], https://github.com/ubports/system-settings
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> done
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @TotalSonic [I've found bluetooth keyboard commands work fine - it's just bluetooth trackpad …], Does is it also send audio?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @TotalSonic [I've found bluetooth keyboard commands work fine - it's just bluetooth trackpad …], [Edit] Does it also send audio?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @malditobastardo [Does it also send audio?], over miracast? no
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @malditobastardo [Does it also send audio?], no - you need to either to send to external speakers via headphone output or to a Bluetooth audio receiver
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @pjk2012 [Okay! Thanks. I notice you invited Steven to pm you for help. I might do the sam …], If you feel like that, we have the Bootcamp group for you. But it is Matrix only.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @TotalSonic [no - you need to either to send to external speakers via headphone output or to …], Yeah. That's how I used on my nexus via slimport
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> I hope this will change with the Pine
<ubptgbot> <Shikhar Khandelwal> https://youtu.be/X3rbWIbASKM
<ubptgbot> <Shikhar Khandelwal> Fwd from Shikhar Khandelwal: https://youtu.be/X3rbWIbASKM
<ubptgbot> <floop2> @Shikhar Khandelwal [https://youtu.be/X3rbWIbASKM], Please delete spam ^^
#ubports 2019-09-10
<ubptgbot> <xavuap> @malditobastardo [I hope this will change with the Pine], jojó, un maldito con esperanza
<ubptgbot> <xavuap> people, what about nexus 6?
<ubptgbot> Роман was added by: Роман
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @xavuap [people, what about nexus 6?], A port has been started but so far has not been able to connect audio or camera - https://github.com/Halium/projectmanagement/issues/30
<gitbot> Halium issue 30 in projectmanagement "[device-port] [shamu] Nexus 6" [Ports, Open]
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @malditobastardo [I hope this will change with the Pine], I think rerouting of audio has to be implemented. slimport and miracast supports audio just not yet in UT
<ubptgbot> De Cesar Rimada was added by: De Cesar Rimada
<ubptgbot> <De Cesar Rimada> How long does it usually take for ubuntu touch to download?
<ubptgbot> <Yann Escarbassiere> @TotalSonic [first - get a Microsoft Wireless Display Adapter.  Plug this into the HDMI input …], Thanx :)
<ubptgbot> <floop2> @DCR [How long does it usually take for ubuntu touch to download?], Depends, sometimes mine gets stuck, so a reboot can help especially if the download count has stalled.
<ubptgbot> <DCR> @floop2 [Depends, sometimes mine gets stuck, so a reboot can help especially if the downl …], I rebooted two times and now it's finally moving, thanks.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @Javacookies [I think rerouting of audio has to be implemented. slimport and miracast supports …], https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-pocket-desktop/+bug/1521288
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1521288 in Canonical System Image "Having a TV connected via SlimPort/HDMI does not route sound to it" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<ubptgbot> <sekomakae> (Photo, 902x866) https://irc.ubports.com/AtBaPItC.png 📈🔰 https://is.gd/oZUQWD
<ubptgbot> b3pio was added by: b3pio
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @malditobastardo [https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-pocket-desktop/+bug/1521288], yes, it's an issue with pulseaudio-droid
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1521288 in Canonical System Image "Having a TV connected via SlimPort/HDMI does not route sound to it" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> 🤦‍♀️ bot
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> I just noticed an update for the terminal app. Didn't know that the community is still trying to improve it. Does anyone know what's in works ?
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> I use the terminal app from time to time so it's kinda nice to see that devs still trying to make it better.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> it's actually cool that some of the core apps are getting updates recently
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> @Javacookies [it's actually cool that some of the core apps are getting updates recently], Yeah, I can see updates for Notes app quite regularly. Not too sure what's there to improve though lol.
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> Maybe they're just refactoring blocks of code.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> in the terminal, I see that there's now a page header when in narrow screen and the gesture for history and scrolling are now interchanged
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @mark alexa [I just noticed an update for the terminal app. Didn't know that the community is …], There are updates being worked on that should appear soon for the Dekko 2 email client, Pure Maps navigation app, and TELEports Telegram client.  A  general fix for better desktop app compatibility should be coming up in the RC channel eit
<ubptgbot> her this week or next week.
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> @TotalSonic [There are updates being worked on that should appear soon for the Dekko 2 email …], 👌
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> ...also it looks like the advanced text features for the OSK should be finally merged in soon
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Javacookies [in the terminal, I see that there's now a page header when in narrow screen and …], huh
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @TotalSonic [...also it looks like the advanced text features for the OSK should be finally m …], soon is in the past already 😉
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @dohbee [huh], I mean the last update
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Javacookies [soon is in the past already 😉], so - it will be part of the next RC?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Javacookies [I mean the last update], yeah, but seems weird for those changes to be there
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Javacookies [soon is in the past already 😉], I've been using it already myself - works great!
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @TotalSonic [so - it will be part of the next RC?], Yes, unless it gets reverted 😂
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Javacookies [Yes, unless it gets reverted 😂], seems like there's always one show stopping bug or another for bigger feature enhancements.  Anyway - THANK YOU for making it - I love it.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> 👍
<ubptgbot> ill_C0in was added by: ill_C0in
<ubptgbot> <ill_C0in> Hello I’m trying to get touch on a nexus 5. When I run through the instructions it says status locked in the boot loader screen.
<ubptgbot> <ill_C0in> Is there somthing I need to do to get it to go through
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> `fastboot oem unlock`
<ubptgbot> <pjk2012> @ill_C0in [Hello I’m trying to get touch on a nexus 5. When I run through the instructions …], See if that model has an Allow Bootloader Unlocking in the Developer Options menu in Settings. If so, toggle it to allow, and then run the terminal commands to unlock the bootloader.
<ubptgbot> <ill_C0in> Ahhhh
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @pjk2012 [See if that model has an Allow Bootloader Unlocking in the Developer Options men …], it does not have it in android settings; only devices that shipped with 6 or newer might have it. nexus 5 can be locked and unlocked at will from fastboot with no special OS options
<ubptgbot> <pjk2012> @dohbee [it does not have it in android settings; only devices that shipped with 6 or new …], Thanks. Though I have the device, it's been a long time since I unlocked it. Hard to keep all these devices straight in my mind!
<ubptgbot> <ill_C0in> (Photo, 959x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/DpDSEtdT.png
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> do you have `fastboot` installed?
<ubptgbot> <ill_C0in> Didn’t find anything
<ubptgbot> <ill_C0in> All I did was turn on debugging and plug up the phone
<ubptgbot> <ill_C0in> Followed on screen instructions
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> as i said, you must unlock the bootloader by running `fastboot oem unlock`
<ubptgbot> <ill_C0in> Where do I get fast boot? On pc or phone?
<ubptgbot> <ill_C0in> This is my first crack at messing with phones
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> what OS are you on? but also I think you should join https://t.me/WelcomePlus for further help on installing, as it is a group we have especially for helping with install issues
<ubptgbot> <pjk2012> That's a PC command. Are you on windows or linux?
<ubptgbot> <ill_C0in> Linux
<ubptgbot> <pjk2012> Sorry. I always forget to pay attention to which group the questions are posted in!
<ubptgbot> <pjk2012> @ill_C0in [Linux], Yeah. Let's go to the installation group.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Javacookies [in the terminal, I see that there's now a page header when in narrow screen and …], oh no 👀
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> please tell me nano/vim scrolling isn't broken in the latest update
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fuseteam [please tell me nano/vim scrolling isn't broken in the latest update], scroll and history swipes were swapped, according to what @Javacookies said in other group
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> on vim, vertical scrolling  seems to be inversed using one finger swiping, 2 finger swiping scrolls normally
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> so scrolling just work with one finger?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> yes
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> try swiping left and right?
<ubptgbot> Merttin was added by: Merttin
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Javacookies [on vim, vertical scrolling  seems to be inversed using one finger swiping, 2 fin …], crud didn't realize you meant up=down
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> this is a regression
<ubptgbot> <wagafo> If it is a terminal-app problem, please open an issue and we revert that change.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @wagafo [If it is a terminal-app problem, please open an issue and we revert that change.], will do
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> I believe it's related to the one finger/two finger scroll swap
<ubptgbot> <Sebastien Vienneau> Is there a specific "Linux Tux Penguin" in ". PNG" format I can use for digital media and marketing?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Sebastien I've deleted your message, because you've been asked already multiple times to stop asking off topic questions in here. This is not a general linux support group.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @wagafo [If it is a terminal-app problem, please open an issue and we revert that change.], issue opened
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> love the new header bar btw
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Fuseteam [I believe it's related to the one finger/two finger scroll swap], just confirmed it locally
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @dohbee [it does not have it in android settings; only devices that shipped with 6 or new …], there was usb debuging mode though
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mateosalta [there was usb debuging mode though], Yes, but it's mostly irrelevant
#ubports 2019-09-11
<B[]> Hey, is this project still active?
<B[]> I'm looking to port UbuntuOS to an old mobile that isn't currently supported
<B[]> But if Ubuntu Phone will be depreciated then I'll look elsewhere
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> https://ubuntu-touch.io
<B[]> Ty Found the site in the end
<B[]> Maybe this should be updated: https://docs.ubuntu.com/phone/en/devices/porting-new-device
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> docs.ubports.io
<B[]> Just found that too :
<B[]> :)
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] https://docs.ubports.io
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> lol
<B[]> A few questions if you have time
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] https://docs.ubports.com
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Feel free to ask
<B[]> It seems Halium boot is 16.04?
<B[]> Is there an upgrade path once installed?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> It is kept up to date by the community, yes if that's what you mean
<B[]> Does it follow the Ubuntu Desktop release scehdule?
<B[]> I'm currently on 19.04 desktop for example
<B[]> (Which is annoyingly buggy)
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> No as the team is small we stay on the lts cycle as long as it is supported
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> For example we'll probabk
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] For example we'll probably stay on 16.04 till 2021
<B[]> Okay
<B[]> So from what I can see, you somehow install halium boot and then install Ubuntu Touch?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Well that's a question for the porters
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> But yes first you port halium and then you port UT
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> #halium is a good place for porting related questions
<B[]> Ah okay
<B[]> Thanks :)
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Sure np
<ubptgbot> <DCR> What does the circle in the lock screen do?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @DCR [What does the circle in the lock screen do?], https://askubuntu.com/questions/611583/phone-welcome-screen-round-circle-infographic-how-it-works
<ubptgbot> <DCR> Thanks
<ubptgbot> a9rcknight was added by: a9rcknight
<ubptgbot> <a9rcknight> Hello. I have. Asus Zenfone max Pro m1 can I install Ubuntu touch?
<ubptgbot> <HenrIann> @a9rcknight [Hello. I have. Asus Zenfone max Pro m1 can I install Ubuntu touch?], https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/
<ubptgbot> <a9rcknight> If I want to port it myself. It says I have to have. LineageOs 14 support..   I do have lineage0s  16 support.
<ubptgbot> <a9rcknight> Does that work,?
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> @a9rcknight [Hello. I have. Asus Zenfone max Pro m1 can I install Ubuntu touch?], Nope
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> You can't even port it as it uses Oreo
<ubptgbot> <a9rcknight> @hacker12455 [You can't even port it as it uses Oreo], Dammn
<flaburgan> hi everyone
<flaburgan> I joined the ubport patreon with a sweatshirt reward in june but had no news about it
<flaburgan> does anyone here is in charge of the patreon rewards?
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> I'd like to update the system on my bqe4.5 (edge) but the download stoppet at ~ 50MB/400MB and the settings gui froze. the only solution I found is to flash the phone again...
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> Is it possible to make TELEports app official-looking on in the app store ? I mean change its logo to reflect Telegram's theme and give it appropriate name ? I know there is Telegram app already but it's pretty obsolete and unlike TELEports not being worked on anymore.
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> Or is there a reason for its current look and feel ?
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @mark alexa [Or is there a reason for its current look and feel ?], the TELEports application is not an official client by telegram, but it's being developed by ubports. given that, it cannot use "telegram" as a name, neither the official icon
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> the other app (the old one) has that name and logo because this rule about name and icon for unofficial client has been added when that old app already existed
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> @mymike00 [the TELEports application is not an official client by telegram, but it's being …], I see .... meaning .... you can't use the official look 'coz you're not allowed to. You'd have to ask for permission from the company that runs the official app for iOS and Android.
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @mark alexa [I see .... meaning .... you can't use the official look 'coz you're not allowed …], well, it would make much sense asking telegram a permission when they said that unofficial app cannot do it...
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @mark alexa [I see .... meaning .... you can't use the official look 'coz you're not allowed …], [Edit] well, it wouldn't make much sense asking telegram a permission when they said that unofficial app cannot do it...
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> @mymike00 [well, it wouldn't make much sense asking telegram a permission when they said th …], I thought the old app used the official look without asking for permission. TELEports would ask. But the thing is even if they would get a go from Telegram that means that there would be 2 Telegram apps in Open Store with the same look which
<ubptgbot>  is not cool.
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @mark alexa [I thought the old app used the official look without asking for permission. TELE …], the old app uses that look because when it was created there wasn't that rule. … also that old telegram app will be removed from the store when TELEports reaches feature parity with it. atm the old app has features that TELEports doesn't hav
<ubptgbot> e yet.
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> @mymike00 [the old app uses that look because when it was created there wasn't that rule. … a …], Ohh really ? So it's not that obsolete after all. Maybe just the protocol it's using is older than TELEport's.
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @mark alexa [Ohh really ? So it's not that obsolete after all. Maybe just the protocol it's u …], yeah, TELEports is using the new TDLib, an official library for telegram clients while the old app is using some APIs which will be deprecated in the future (making it not working anymore when telegram drops those APIs)
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> @mymike00 [yeah, TELEports is using the new TDLib, an official library for telegram clients …], OK. That's great to hear that devs are working with the library that is meant to be used for Telegram users. That guarantees the same feats you can find on other platforms are possible to make them work on UT. Like phone calls. But that's st
<ubptgbot> ill far away in the future ....
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @mark alexa [OK. That's great to hear that devs are working with the library that is meant to …], yes, calls aren't our priority atm and would be more difficult to implementd then other features as well. also calls require to use another official lib in addition to TDLib to work...
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> ... I can imagine ...
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @mark alexa [OK. That's great to hear that devs are working with the library that is meant to …], The library is ready for calls but still no one can solve the problem that incoming calls dont work now simply bc the app is suspended in the background for example
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @mark alexa [I thought the old app used the official look without asking for permission. TELE …], Telegram changed their terms. Before it was easier to make it look official. Now we are not allowed anymore (for new apps)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> The old app was originally made in partnership with telegram, by canonical, which is why it was allowed
<ubptgbot> <Davgian> Hello guys, it's possible install anbox on nexus 7 ?
<ubptgbot> <dad_and_alive> Suddenly wondering how private Dekko2 push notifications (containing the mail titles)  are. Are they passing throug the Ubports push server in clear text?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dad_and_alive [Suddenly wondering how private Dekko2 push notifications (containing the mail ti …], No. Its a local one only
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @dad_and_alive [Suddenly wondering how private Dekko2 push notifications (containing the mail ti …], they aren't push notifications. it's a local background service polling for mail
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee [they aren't push notifications. it's a local background service polling for mail], Which reminds me of the ota update thingie... Need to look what we can do for this now ^^
<ubptgbot> <Will Pereira> Eso es normal
<ubptgbot> <Syxlysium> I want to reinstall UT. … So I just flash it again with the installer? … Or … do I need to do anything else to have a full reinstall?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you can just flash again with installer, or just select a different channel in system settings; both are a full "flash". if you want to wipe all user data though, you'll need to use installer to select that option, or use factory reset in system settings options
<ubptgbot> <dad_and_alive> @dohbee [they aren't push notifications. it's a local background service polling for mail], Thx. That would indeed make more sense. I should have known better.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well push notifications would make more sense. background service can eat battery :)
<ubptgbot> <dad_and_alive> @dohbee [well push notifications would make more sense. background service can eat batter …], Aha, good point. Battery life is the number one issue with my Nexus 5.
<ubptgbot> <Syxlysium> @dohbee [you can just flash again with installer, or just select a different channel in s …], great answer, thank you very much !
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @dad_and_alive [Aha, good point. Battery life is the number one issue with my Nexus 5.], you can change the setting in dekko so it checks for mail much less often, which helps quite a bit, or i think also set it to never, so it only checks when you manually refresh in the app
<ubptgbot> <dad_and_alive> I`ll try that. But in any case, battery life span will still suck, I had already made extensive checks in the past and 3G, 4G and WiFi were shown to be the major culprits.
<ubptgbot> <dad_and_alive> I mean s**k
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> radios can eat power when being used, especially actively or when they are searching for network, but you can also turn them off when not using
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> having a background service keeping the phone from entering deep sleep, and pinging multiple servers every few minutes, will definitely kill battery though
<ubptgbot> <dad_and_alive> that's what I'm trying to remind me of ... but often to no avail, an option to activate 3G/4G/Wifi for X minutes would be super for me.
<ubptgbot> <Davgian> Hello guys, it's possible install anbox on nexus 7 ?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Davgian [Hello guys, it's possible install anbox on nexus 7 ?], See https://forums.ubports.com/topic/1676/development-testers-for-anbox if it's not listed there, then i think the kernel isn't available yet
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee [well push notifications would make more sense. background service can eat batter …], Especially when Dekko 2 has no network, it tries to get connection every 20s or so...
<ubptgbot> <ill_C0in> How do yo tell what apps in the open store are legit?
<ubptgbot> <ill_C0in> The warning made me nervous
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> If its in the store it's most likely legit :3
<ubptgbot> <ill_C0in> Nice.
<ubptgbot> <Aury88> (Photo, 486x649) https://irc.ubports.com/pSw25JmD.png
<ubptgbot> <Aury88> they will also have more hearts ... but you will have mine
<ubptgbot> <Aury88> [Edit] they will have more hearts ... but you will have mine
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> well we had an incident before where an app was able to modify the boot splash, not sure if it was in Ubuntu Store or already in the OpenStore though...this is if I remember correctly 😅
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> 👀
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @Javacookies [well we had an incident before where an app was able to modify the boot splash, …], ubuntu store i believe
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> bug where apparmor profile inside subfolder or something, that was fixed
<ubptgbot> <ill_C0in> I got my nexus5 setup yesterday!  … Gotta say i love the os.  … The installer is bad ass too.
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> awesome, nexus5 is nice
<ubptgbot> <ill_C0in> Nice job ubiports team
<ubptgbot> <ill_C0in> Got a Bitcoin address? I’ll send a lil sumtin sumtin.
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> apps to explore: uttweak tool, uvolman, uadblock
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> they might
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> lets see
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> https://ubports.com/donate
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> yep looks like
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> awesome! welcome! Nexus 5 is a great UT device
<ubptgbot> <ill_C0in> Bitcoin address  … 1DpvghKwhrwZyyCyWMQ2tnLaV3yEznFndB
<ubptgbot> <ill_C0in> Found it
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> dekko 2 for email, tagger(qr codes)
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> oh, if you are ever fusterated by music on certain apps stoping, uttweak tool has a switch to keep an app of your chosing open in background
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> this app suspension really helps to control battery life
<ubptgbot> <itdoesntmatt> Hi I think I am a bit off topic but maybe someone can help me. I want to try Ubuntu desktop. Under a security perspective, would it better to download the latest version (19) or the  LTS (18.04)? Thanks.
<ubptgbot> <ill_C0in> https://explorer.btc.zelcore.io/tx/e24844f576f3f73558c7a94c049b1629f0a19e8d0b7e25711ec496fc9564a16c
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> You're right: that is off topic here. (I'm sure it has been answered many times on the internet.)
<ubptgbot> <ill_C0in> 18.04 Doh!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> https://t.me/UBportsOF for off topic and extraneous discussion
<ubptgbot> <itdoesntmatt> @alan_griffiths [You're right: that is off topic here. (I'm sure it has been answered many times …], I tried to look up on Google but I found nothing
<ubptgbot> <itdoesntmatt> Thanks anyway
<ubptgbot> <pjk2012> @itdoesntmatt [Thanks anyway], I'm sure someone would be willing to talk with you about it in the off topic OverFlow group.
<ubptgbot> <Kachel> @Aury88 [<reply to media>], Is Mozilla officially supporting Firefox on Ubuntu Touch?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> That'd be awesome tho :<
<ubptgbot> wisdom221 was added by: wisdom221
<ubptgbot> <C_Chat> Hello. Could someone please give me a hint ?with VPN installation ? I am trying to install VPN using NordVPN ? I do have a (well many)  .ovpn files - but there doesn't seem to be the necessary information inside these files. I am using this tutorial: https://ubports.com/de_DE/blog/ubports-blog-1/post/using-vpn-in-ubuntu-touch-132 — the pro
<ubptgbot> blem is there are only two sections with certificates in these .ovpn files.
<ubptgbot> <C_Chat> [Edit] Hello. Could someone please give me a hint with VPN installation ? I am trying to install VPN using NordVPN ? I do have a (well many)  .ovpn files - but there doesn't seem to be the necessary information inside these files. I am using this tutorial: https://ubports.com/de_DE/blog/ubports-blog-1/post/using-vpn-in-ubuntu-touch-132 — t
<ubptgbot> he problem is there are only two sections with certificates in these .ovpn files.
<ubptgbot> Boss237 was added by: Boss237
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> Seems the "flatten all windows" quick fix for Libertine that was in today's RC is a double edged sword - things like open file dialogs are now getting rendered incorrectly often making them unusable - oh well.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TotalSonic [Seems the "flatten all windows" quick fix for Libertine that was in today's RC i …], running legacy apps on a phone is more like a double-edge and double-ended sword
<ubptgbot> <pjk2012> Yeah. Should really be run with external display, mouse, and keyboard. But even then many of the programs are too heavy for the phone processing power.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dohbee [running legacy apps on a phone is more like a double-edge and double-ended sword], yup - but the work I've seen for Pure OS, as well as previous versions of UT, seem to indicate that there is the potential to have these run more elegantly than the current state.  Sadly I am not someone capable of coding the needed fixes myself
<ubptgbot> .
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TotalSonic [yup - but the work I've seen for Pure OS, as well as previous versions of UT, se …], Purism is trying to make some gnome apps be more converged. that's not the same as straight up legacy apps
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but anyway
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dohbee [Purism is trying to make some gnome apps be more converged. that's not the same …], some of their videos show what they state are unmodified apps - worth checking out if you have the time
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TotalSonic [some of their videos show what they state are unmodified apps - worth checking o …], they are also just running wayland apps on wayland, so they don't have to worry about x11 integrations and such in that case
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @pjk2012 [Yeah. Should really be run with external display, mouse, and keyboard. But even …], yup - will test with all that later. The previous state might actually have been better for actually getting a task done
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dohbee [they are also just running wayland apps on wayland, so they don't have to worry …], yup!
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You realize you're running apps on something they aren't designed to run on and it'll probably never make you happy, right?
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @dohbee have you tried running XWayland in not rootless mode?
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> this way another window manager can be started inside it and it should work just fine with Unity8
<ubptgbot> <pjk2012> @UniversalSuperBox [You realize you're running apps on something they aren't designed to run on and …], Can we at least get them running as well as linux in virtualbox on pc?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But that's what they're designed to do
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> what about large screens, e. g. I should be able to experiment with PineTab for this - in theory it should play just fine as regular desktop
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @UniversalSuperBox [You realize you're running apps on something they aren't designed to run on and …], sure.  But when I find a rare desktop app that extends the capabilities my device has beyond what is available in UT native apps and webapps - I would like to retain those capabilities and not see them deprecated.  But I agree the ul
<ubptgbot> timate better solution is better native apps.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @NotKit [this way another window manager can be started inside it and it should work just …], I think the problems go beyond rootless vs rooted
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @NotKit [what about large screens, e. g. I should be able to experiment with PineTab for …], Yes, and you can enable desktop mode on there. Then you should be happy without `flatten`
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The switch should be in the Session indicator (the last one on the right)
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> btw, does it currently start a separate Xmir instance for each app?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I think so
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The problem is trying to mix floating and non-floating window types.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Unity8 in desktop mode is a floating window manager. It's effectively tiled in staged mode, but it's not supposed to be tiled for non-touch uses.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes, each app is run under its own server (Xmir)
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> I am wonderong whether any other Libertine users might agree with me that things run better dealing with multiple windows rather than the RC flatten all quick fix.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> [Edit] I am wondering whether any other Libertine users might agree with me that things run better dealing with multiple windows rather than the RC flatten all quick fix.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Hmmm
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I can give you the counter argument. https://forums.ubports.com/post/22572
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> some might, a lot won't
<ubptgbot> <pjk2012> @TotalSonic [I am wondering whether any other Libertine users might agree with me that things …], I installed Firefox and forgot to run flatten first. It was horrible, so I flattened right away.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @pjk2012 [I installed Firefox and forgot to run flatten first. It was horrible, so I flatt …], Firefox runs slow as molasses either way
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @pjk2012 [I installed Firefox and forgot to run flatten first. It was horrible, so I flatt …], but you are correct - it does function better in current flattened mode
<ubptgbot> <pjk2012> @TotalSonic [Firefox runs slow as molasses either way], Right. The phones we have are not really powerful enough for major desktop applications.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @pjk2012 [Right. The phones we have are not really powerful enough for major desktop appli …], actually they are plenty powerful to run say a text editor like medit - which I used to be able to open any file with - but now that functionality is broken on phone form factor
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the phones are powerful enough. the apps aren't converged enough
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> I thougt the slow was due to lack of hardware accel for x apps
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] I thougt the slowness was due to lack of hardware accel for x apps
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> that is part of it, yes
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Which is not trivial to fix
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> few things are
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> Anyway @dobey - I still want to thank you for making this quick fix - I appreciate your time coding even of it doesn't fix all things for everyone
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> [Edit] Anyway @dohbee - I still want to thank you for making this quick fix - I appreciate your time coding even of it doesn't fix all things for everyone
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Hmm looks like my changes survived rc
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @TotalSonic [I am wondering whether any other Libertine users might agree with me that things …], I don't know. Using gimp was before a PIA and now its difficult to open the toolboxes so its still a bit PIA and useless. I hope there is a fix for this in the future. I appreciate all of the work being made
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @malditobastardo [I don't know. Using gimp was before a PIA and now its difficult to open the tool …], are you using it in single window mode?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @UniversalSuperBox [Yes, and you can enable desktop mode on there. Then you should be happy without …], There is a switch to turn on/off this?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @dohbee [are you using it in single window mode?], Yes.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dohbee [are you using it in single window mode?], I've been using GIMP in multi-window mode (as I found it easier to use than in single window mode after testing with both) and now I can't access its main menu
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dohbee [are you using it in single window mode?], [Edit] I've been using GIMP in multi-window mode (as I found it easier to use than in single window mode after testing with both) and now I can't access its main menu to be able to change to single window mode
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/yLM01JAc.mp4
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dohbee [<reply to media>], lol - there's got to be some config file somwhere in the .local/Libertine container/gimp2 folder that could be edited to change this without accessing the gui - but I don't know which file would do it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TotalSonic [lol - there's got to be some config file somwhere in the .local/Libertine contai …], change `~/.gimp-2.8/sessionrc` the line of `(single-window-mode no)` to `yes` i guess
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dohbee [change ~/.gimp-2.8/sessionrc the line of (single-window-mode no) to yes i guess], thanks!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TotalSonic [thanks!], thank `grep -r window | grep mode`
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dohbee [thank grep -r window | grep mode], hmmm - still comes up with the incorrect window as the sole one - seems I might have to edit a bit more deeply - thanks for the advice though
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> try not to break anything :)
#ubports 2019-09-12
<ubptgbot> xRed8beardx was added by: xRed8beardx
<ubptgbot> LowestDp was added by: LowestDp
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> mv or rn the entire .gimp folder and start gimp vanilla. unless you have tons of customisations that take forever to reconstruct of course
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> at least you may fetch a clean `sessionrc` and compare the lines
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> [Edit] 'mv' the entire .gimp folder and start gimp vanilla. unless you have tons of customisations that take forever to reconstruct of course
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> [Edit] `mv` the entire .gimp folder and start gimp vanilla. unless you have tons of customisations that take forever to reconstruct of course
<ubptgbot> <Aury88> @malditobastardo [I don't know. Using gimp was before a PIA and now its difficult to open the tool …], I wonder if libhandy would be able to improve a situation like that🤔
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Under wayland, perhaps
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> That's the hope
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> gimp 2.8 is gtk+ 2.0, so no
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it would require X still
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Oops
<flaburgan> dohbee gimp will reach gtk 3 soon
<flaburgan> most of it is already ported
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @flaburgan [dohbee gimp will reach gtk 3 soon], not in the xenial repo though
<flaburgan> hm
<flaburgan> that's probably true
<ubptgbot> LEOLEOSP was added by: LEOLEOSP
<ubptgbot> <LEOLEOSP> Hey guys, … I would like to take a closer look at how touch events are handled, e.g. scrolling with my fingers and so on. … Can someone point me to the code (or the project) where this is handled?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> what do you mean by "handled" exactly?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Read as input?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the kernel gives input events. toolkits and applications react to those as they see fit
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> So that moves to the place where the reaction is coded xD
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] So that moves the question to "where the reaction is coded?" xD
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] So that moves the question to "where tis he reaction coded?" xD
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] So that moves the question to "where is he reaction coded?" xD
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] So that moves the question to "where is the reaction coded?" xD
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> I think in the terminal app at least part of it is code in Terminal.qml
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, terminal app is simply getting the events and choosing to do something with them in the UI
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> a different app may choose to do something differently
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> True :3
<ubptgbot> <LEOLEOSP> So my general goal would be to "adjust" some parameters (I know it will be harder than that) such that scrolling doesn't feel so... sloppy? Bad? I don't know how else to describe it.
<ubptgbot> <LEOLEOSP> I guess QT "handles" scrolling and stuff? The kernel just gives the information "touch event at x,y", etc.?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @LEOLEOSP [So my general goal would be to "adjust" some parameters (I know it will be harde …], the fix for that is likely not related to the touch handling code
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> most performance issues are likely either in the apps themselves or in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (or in qt itself perhaps)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it also feels differently across different devices currently because of this
<ubptgbot> <LEOLEOSP> No I don't mean the performance issues, as a concrete example I mean the deceleration when you scroll and let go of the screen feels really wrong. You can't read the text, but the animation is continuing smoothly, do you know what I mean? … I am using a Nexus 5 btw.
<ubptgbot> <LEOLEOSP> It just doesn't feel natural, it scrolls way too long after you let go, in my opinion.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> seems ok here on my nexus 5, in at least the ubports app (but it's not too far to scroll)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but the answer i guess is "it depends"
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @LEOLEOSP [It just doesn't feel natural, it scrolls way too long after you let go, in my op …], In which app?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> hmm, the "software licenses" list in system-settings feels fine here
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Teleports and dash feel fine here
<ubptgbot> <LEOLEOSP> Guess it's because I am used to Android, then... … Anyhow, so you think this deceleration is handled in ubuntu-ui-toolkit?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> maybe something related to the previous bug of hovering which was worked around without a proper fix
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @LEOLEOSP [Guess it's because I am used to Android, then... … Anyhow, so you think this decel …], You didn't answer my question :p
<ubptgbot> <LEOLEOSP> @Fuseteam [You didn't answer my question :p], I guess in every app, since it's all handled the same? … Try the settings app, and scroll very softly and release your finger. It scrolls on for like a second before it stops. I think this feels unnatural
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> You experience this in every app?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> I cannot confirm this behavior
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Have you tried rebooting?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @LEOLEOSP [I guess in every app, since it's all handled the same? … Try the settings app, and …], eh?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it feels basically the same as my pixel with android feels
<ubptgbot> <LEOLEOSP> Mhh okay I just did some further testing, the settings app seems definitely to be the worst offender? Why does it feel so different scrolling there compared to the other apps?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't know. it's hard to know what you mean, since it feels fine here
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @LEOLEOSP [Mhh okay I just did some further testing, the settings app seems definitely to b …], Which part?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> mmm, the main page does feel off, but not sure why
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> that's an adjustable property wth flickables right?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> It does?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> inertia or momentum or something
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> LOl
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I'm bad at physics
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Probably momentum
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> inertia
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Inertia is a type of mass......wait what?👀
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> With the recent changes in RC channel for Libertine apps to "flatten all windows" - I've found some apps now work better and some apps work worse.  Since one of the capabilities I still find lacking in UT native apps is for a full featured text editor (even though I think tedit, uWriter and uEdit are great to have) - I've found my old
<ubptgbot> Libertine option is no longer working as well - but luckily `gedit` is now working a lot better.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> [Edit] With the recent changes in RC channel for Libertine apps to "flatten all windows" - I've found some apps now work better and some apps work worse.  Since one of the capabilities I still find lacking in UT native apps is for a full featured text editor (even though I think tedit, uWriter and uEdit are great to have) - I've found
<ubptgbot> my old Libertine option of `medit` is no longer working as well - but luckily `gedit` is now working a lot better.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Hmmm
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fuseteam [Inertia is a type of mass......wait what?👀], inertia is not a type of mass. it's a property based on mass and other things. but anyway
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> In response to my own post above:  With UT I've found the best attitude to have if one wishes to use it as a daily driver is not to get attached to specific apps - but rather adapt to what is avaiable that provides the functions that are desired.
<ubptgbot> <LEOLEOSP> @Javacookies [that's an adjustable property wth flickables right?], What are flickables?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @LEOLEOSP [What are flickables?], UI components provided by Qt in QML
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Javacookies [inertia or momentum or something], some velocity and overshoot properties it looks like, but have to change code it seems
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> yes, and as I mentioned, we also had an issue with hover which I believe wasn't fixed properly and that might be affecting the scrolling
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i think there is maybe an issue in system-settings main page itself; because the "software licenses" list for example feels just fine
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but main settings list feels "sticky"
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> meh, and it's compiled into the binary as a resource
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @TotalSonic [In response to my own post above:  With UT I've found the best attitude to have …], Totally agree
<ubptgbot> <LEOLEOSP> I see, thanks for your help 👍
<ubptgbot> Root@Localhost Oliveira🏁😎 was added by: Root@Localhost Oliveira🏁😎
<ubptgbot> <Root@Localhost Oliveira🏁😎> ❗️Get Your Earn 9.99% Interest Ethereum Per Day - 100% Asset-Backed Guarantee … ❗️Join and get your guaranteed 9.99% interest per day! … ✅More info is here👉  https://ethereum-funds.com
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Root@Localhost Oliveira🏁😎 [❗️Get Your Earn 9.99% Interest Ethereum Per Day - 100% Asset-Backed Guarantee … ❗ …], spam
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> spam above
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Bleh
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @dohbee
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Dang that's thorough
<ubptgbot> PitfallYKMR was added by: PitfallYKMR
#ubports 2019-09-13
<ubptgbot> jose duran was added by: jose duran
<ubptgbot> <jose duran> Fwd from jose duran: Hello, I would like to know if Ubuntu Touch can be installed on a HP Slate 7 tablet with Windows 10?
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @jose duran [Hello, I would like to know if Ubuntu Touch can be installed on a HP Slate 7 tab …], no - it can not.  But you can easily install standard desktop Ubuntu or one of its flavors on it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Nope
<ubptgbot> <jose duran> @dohbee [Nope], Ok thank you
<ubptgbot> <DCR> Linux's mascot name is Tux and does UBport's mascot have a name also?
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @DCR [Linux's mascot name is Tux and does UBport's mascot have a name also?], it's Yumi
<ubptgbot> <DCR> Oh that's an amazing name.
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> That's almost like Yuumi (League of Legends character) XD
<ubptgbot> hutaffe was added by: hutaffe
<ubptgbot> 王 建军 was added by: 王 建军
<ubptgbot> <Volkmar> @Flohack [Especially when Dekko 2 has no network, it tries to get connection every 20s or …], I have to get back to this discussion. I do get email notifications after dekko2 is closed. It seems the service looking for new mail is not closed properly when closing dekko2. Bug or feature?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Volkmar [I have to get back to this discussion. I do get email notifications after dekko2 …], Background daemon ^^
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> It was introduced as otherwise you will never get notifications about new mails
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Its a bit hackish though
<ubptgbot> <J0SH1X> @Flohack [Background daemon ^^], how is angler going , i paused halium stuff for android q ,were near stable by now
<ubptgbot> <Volkmar> Ok, so to save battery life I'd have to reboot?
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @Volkmar [Ok, so to save battery life I'd have to reboot?], the daemon starts when you switch on the phone, so a reboot doesn't kill it
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @J0SH1X [how is angler going , i paused halium stuff for android q ,were near stable by n …], Not well, its parked, as I fell back with my efforts. Now its stuck on boot, I can ping it via RNDIS but no logs, no ssh nothing. Seems the whole upstart hangs indefintely
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Volkmar [Ok, so to save battery life I'd have to reboot?], I've gone into this in some detail and I'm using the workaround that I've described in the Dekko group.  Are you happy only checking for e-mail manullay?
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Volkmar [Ok, so to save battery life I'd have to reboot?], [Edit] I've gone into this in some detail and I'm using the workaround that I've described in the Dekko group.  Are you happy only checking for e-mail manually?
<ubptgbot> <Volkmar> @imraniqbal [I've gone into this in some detail and I'm using the workaround that I've descri …], Depends on... At home i prefer to get notifications, at workdays I'm happy with manual checking.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Volkmar [Depends on... At home i prefer to get notifications, at workdays I'm happy with …], How many e-mail accounts do you have in Dekko?
<ubptgbot> <Volkmar> @imraniqbal [How many e-mail accounts do you have in Dekko?], Just one
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> OK, as long as you don't mind changing the settings when switching from home/work, then there's a workaround for you:
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> When you want to switch off automatic checking (and save battery), you need something like this (I've used the biggest available number):
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> (Photo, 1283x572) https://irc.ubports.com/iLuHKn72.png
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> When you want automatic checking again, just change it to any number you please.
<ubptgbot> <Volkmar> Thank you, that sounds reasonable. I can switch setting at the same time when I turn off wireless
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> I just need to show you how to manually check for mail (when you set that long number):
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> (Photo, 607x398) https://irc.ubports.com/yyFpdiro.png
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Volkmar [Thank you, that sounds reasonable. I can switch setting at the same time when I …], You want to hit `Sync folder` to manually check e-mail.  Getting to this menu is a little tricky — you have to swipe left on `All inboxes` to reveal a button, which then displays this menu.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> Thanks to @malditobastardo for this method!
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> [Edit] Thanks to @malditobastardo for originally explaining this method!
<ubptgbot> <Volkmar> Doesn't a swipe down in the in box trigger the sync?
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Volkmar [Doesn't a swipe down in the in box trigger the sync?], There was talk about implementing that but I don't think it's there yet.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @imraniqbal [There was talk about implementing that but I don't think it's there yet.], That is how it was on the old dekko1
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @malditobastardo [That is how it was on the old dekko1], @hummlbach Is this the still the plan for Dekko 2 as well?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @imraniqbal [You want to hit Sync folder to manually check e-mail.  Getting to this menu is a …], Ohw cool TIL
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Hmmm maybe in the meantime we could have swipe left auto trigger the button like it does in with mails
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> @imraniqbal [@hummlbach Is this the still the plan for Dekko 2 as well?], We (=krille mainly ;-)) started to work on this at the hackathon - we hit a bit of blocker so we didn't finish it. But yes, I would say thats the plan still.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> Thanks.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @hummlbach [We (=krille mainly ;-)) started to work on this at the hackathon - we hit a bit …], The current method is finicky and it's too easy to hit `Mark folder read`.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> It is?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Fuseteam [Hmmm maybe in the meantime we could have swipe left auto trigger the button like …], @hummelbach thoughts?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] Hmmm maybe in the meantime we could have swipe left auto trigger the button like it does with mails
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> You can use the maldito-trick ;-)
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> collapse 'all inboxes' on the very top of the side menu (if it isn't already); swipe 'all inboxes' to the left; hit the hamburger menu symbol and clock on 'sync folder' (or however its called in english)
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> [Edit] collapse 'all inboxes' on the very top of the side menu (if it isn't already); swipe 'all inboxes' to the left; hit the hamburger menu symbol and click on 'sync folder' (or however its called in english)
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Yes but could we eliminate the need to actually hit the hamburger menu?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> We don't have to hit the hamburger menu when we do swipe left on mails
<ubptgbot> lenzelot was added by: lenzelot
<ubptgbot> <dad_and_alive> @imraniqbal [You want to hit Sync folder to manually check e-mail.  Getting to this menu is a …], Nice, thanks!
<ubptgbot> pVNghiaQT was added by: pVNghiaQT
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @dad_and_alive [Nice, thanks!], You're welcome.
<ubptgbot> youknowthatnamekindasucked was added by: youknowthatnamekindasucked
<ubptgbot> <youknowthatnamekindasucked> Vote please
<ubptgbot> EmmanuelML was added by: EmmanuelML
<ubptgbot> <Furnace McOven> Any idea if smb will ever be re-added to the file explorer app?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it wasn't removed
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Furnace McOven [Any idea if smb will ever be re-added to the file explorer app?], what is "smb"?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TotalSonic [what is "smb"?], a protocol, implemented on linux with samba
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dohbee [a protocol, implemented on linux with samba], thanks for the 411!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there's also cifs which is similar iirc, and better
<ubptgbot> <Furnace McOven> @dohbee [it wasn't removed], Let me double check
<ubptgbot> <Furnace McOven> The network tab is empty and the + button to add a new location is disabled
<ubptgbot> <Furnace McOven> @dohbee [it wasn't removed], Do you mind checking on you phone? Maybe there’s something wrong with my installation?
<ubptgbot> <Furnace McOven> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/wuCY8MLh.png
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @TotalSonic [thanks for the 411!], 411? 104,28?
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Fuseteam [411? 104,28?], 411 means "information" - it's the number you dial in the USA for the telephone operators.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Ohw cool
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> I got 104 for the movies :p
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] Ohw cool TIL
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Fuseteam [Ohw cool TIL], sorry for using slang that would not be well known in the rest of the world!
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> I added 28 to complete the x on 4 clock
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @TotalSonic [sorry for using slang that would not be well known in the rest of the world!], Tbh i also heard it in movies, just never knew the origin :p
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Fuseteam [Tbh i also heard it in movies, just never knew the origin :p], and now you can confuse your friends by using American lingo ;)
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> "lingo" being yet another example of it
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> I'll add a layer say "what's the 108"
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Fuseteam [I'll add a layer say "what's the 108"], 👍
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> now I'm learning something new as well
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TotalSonic [411 means "information" - it's the number you dial in the USA for the telephone …], well, you dial `0` for operator. you dial `411` specifically to do a name/number query, theoretically by speaking to a human
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> 108 being the equivalent number over here xD
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dohbee [well, you dial 0 for operator. you dial 411 specifically to do a name/number que …], yup - all automated long ago
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> ... and now replaced by internet searches
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> ... sorry - just realized I've steered this conversation into OT
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> XD
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> and for once rodney joined in xD
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/llF8NTzl.webp
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/UHylqfyK.webp
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> at least Yumi stickers are never off topic
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> These smiles aren't creepy like nigel's xD
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @Furnace McOven [Any idea if smb will ever be re-added to the file explorer app?], It never worked for me tbh
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/0O8CMx7i.webp
<ubptgbot> <Furnace McOven> @malditobastardo [It never worked for me tbh], Yeah I just found something on the forum that confirms my claims : … https://forums.ubports.com/topic/2549/accessing-network-share-for-media … It was removed at some point.
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> ooo, looks like pinephone might do custom color backs per OS release versions - Orange Pinephone could be cool - what does everyone else think?
<ubptgbot> <Furnace McOven> @Furnace McOven [Yeah I just found something on the forum that confirms my claims : … https://foru …], PS: the solution they’re proposing (making the OS partition writable) is not a good idea. You will lose the “fix” on each update
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @mateosalta [ooo, looks like pinephone might do custom color backs per OS release versions - …], yeah, I heard it and that's really cool! the sad thing is that I'm gonna buy a brave heart edition probably and those ones won't be OS-customized...
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> yeah, those are black
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Furnace McOven [Yeah I just found something on the forum that confirms my claims : … https://foru …], Odd, since recently someone claimed to us it for file transfers on UT
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> now i have to buy two ;)
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @mateosalta [now i have to buy two ;)], buying a new (orange) cover is enough :) (if available, of course)
<ubptgbot> <Furnace McOven> @dohbee [Odd, since recently someone claimed to us it for file transfers on UT], I’m sorry I didn’t understand. Are you saying someone used it for file transfers? Maybe it’s a bug on my phone?
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @mymike00 [buying a new (orange) cover is enough :) (if available, of course)], oh, that would be neat too, i imagine we could print custom ones - given that they have the contact pins for extended features
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Furnace McOven [I’m sorry I didn’t understand. Are you saying someone used it for file transfers …], They claimed to, yes
<ubptgbot> <Furnace McOven> @dohbee [They claimed to, yes], Ok cool. Then it’s probably a bug on my phone. I’ll look around to see if someone else has encountered this and found a solution if not I’ll open a ticket. Thanks for your help
<ubptgbot> bashywase was added by: bashywase
#ubports 2019-09-14
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> Libertine update: gThumb is now working way better since the "flatten all windows" quick fix made it to RC channel - for those looking for an alternative gallery app that has a number of useful photo editing functions
<ubptgbot> Kenny Pavan was added by: Kenny Pavan
<ubptgbot> <Kenny P> Hello There! … Total newb here and I'm excited to try Ubuntu Touch for the first time. I've just picked up a OnePlus One, but I'm having an issue with the install. Anyone around that I can ping with a few questions to help with install? I'm using the latest ubports installer on Ubuntu 18.04 and it appears to be stuck saying "Please reboot
<ubptgbot>  to bootloader". The phone appears to be in Bootloader mode with the text "Fastboot Mode" on the screen while connected to computer; however, it's been here stuck for around 30 minutes, and I've tried several times. I've done some duckduckgoing, but couldn't find a straight forward solution for a first timer like myself. Anyone have any suggestions
<ubptgbot>  or resources I can follow for next steps?  Thanks in advance!
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Why yes! we have a room dedicated.
<ubptgbot> <Kenny P> Wonderful! Sorry if this is the wrong room :-/
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> take a minute and go through this: … https://ubports.com/meet-the-community
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> No worries. It's not
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> and welcome!
<ubptgbot> <Kenny P> Thank you for the pointer @wayneoutthere. Sliding over to the UB Welcome & Install group.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> enjoy the slide!
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> Is file sharing via bluetooth working for anyone here on Nexus 5 ?
<ubptgbot> <Julius> There is an App in the Openstore named ”Bluetooth File Transfer“, but I have newer used this App
<ubptgbot> <Julius> *never
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @mark alexa [Is file sharing via bluetooth working for anyone here on Nexus 5 ?], I've used the app that Julius mentioned and it works fine.
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> @imraniqbal [I've used the app that Julius mentioned and it works fine.], I'm gonna give it a try. Cheers.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @mark alexa [I'm gonna give it a try. Cheers.], Be aware that the files get transferred to this folder: … * `/home/phablet/.cache/ubtd.fourloop2002/`
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> That's if you're using this app: https://open-store.io/app/ubtd.fourloop2002.
<ubptgbot> <Aury88> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/jWRghE9L.webp
<ubptgbot> <aurnytoraink> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/m3jGUPze.webp
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> @imraniqbal [Be aware that the files get transferred to this folder: … * /home/phablet/.cache/ …], Works like a magic !
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @mark alexa [Works like a magic !], Excellent, glad it worked out for you.
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> @imraniqbal [Excellent, glad it worked out for you.], Will be absolutely awesome when making calls through bluetooth headset will work as well (reliably) asof now it works on and off. As of now you can listen to music only but every progress counts.
<ubptgbot> <gnugarro> In https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/ "selfies rotated by 180°" is no more true
<ubptgbot> <gnugarro> And random reboots are very rare
<ubptgbot> <gnugarro> [Edit] And random reboots are very rare (for me at least)
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Aury88 [<reply to media>], nice sticker! haha
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Aury88 [<reply to media>], Hm? :3
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Aury88 [<reply to media>], [Edit] Hm? Man the day teleports can send stickers
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Aury88 [<reply to media>], [Edit] Hm? :3 what makes creepy is that yumi has no pupils, so uh- man the day teleports can send stickers
<ubptgbot> solevizhe was added by: solevizhe
<ubptgbot> <Aury88> @Fuseteam [Hm? :3 what makes creepy is that yumi has no pupils, so uh- man the day teleport …], sorry but I find more creepy the version with pupils😂
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Aury88 [sorry but I find more creepy the version with pupils😂], 😂😂😂
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> I was actually searching for an example that showcases what i mean but was side tracked 😂😂😂
<ubptgbot> Unriell was added by: Unriell
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> (Photo, 1024x670) https://irc.ubports.com/SjK3TQr1.png
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> There we go :p
<ubptgbot> <Unriell> will the bq x2 ever be compatible?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Untill someone ports it no
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> That someone can even be you my friend
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] Untill someone ports it, no
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] That someone can even be you, my friend
<ubptgbot> <Unriell> I will take a look and if in case I can no longer carry out the project?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> If you publish what you have someone can always pick it up
<ubptgbot> <Unriell> Okay thank you
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] If you publish what you have; someone, somewhere, can always pick it up
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> Its not super hard to get a port started, just takes some patience and problem solving skills
<ubptgbot> elagost was added by: elagost
<ubptgbot> <elagost> Hello all. I'd like to buy a device for Ubuntu Touch. I don't currently have any of the supported devices on the promoted page, and since I'm in the US I can't really get a fairphone. Would the Nexus 5 or Oneplus One be a better choice?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes. any of the devices you'd need to buy second hand anyway. nexus 5 is better if you want to use external display, as oneplus doesn't have wired display support.
<ubptgbot> <elagost> Thanks. Reading  up on it, looks like the Oneplus has better specs/battery but does that really matter?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the extra ram can help depending on what you want to do, but the device is also a fair bit larger physically than nexus 5 is
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> they both have a few known issues at the moment, so choosing between the two, depends on what you want to do with the device and how you feel about the issues affecting them currently
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or also you could just get both and then you can use one as a phone and other for testing/development stuff :P
<ubptgbot> <elagost> I don't do much - mostly messaging/calls, podcast listening, and USB tethering to laptops for anything heavier.
<ubptgbot> <LEOLEOSP> Can you change the DNS Server of your wifi connection?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Not currently, is there issue open for that?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @LEOLEOSP [Can you change the DNS Server of your wifi connection?], from CLI yes, but there's no static network config UI yet, iirc
<ubptgbot> <elagost> Any place I could check to look at the issues effecting them to compare? I'd only like to get one to start with.
<ubptgbot> <LEOLEOSP> Okay thanks 👍
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> The ubuntu touch repo on github is a good place to start
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @elagost [Any place I could check to look at the issues effecting them to compare? I'd onl …], https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> ^^ that one
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fuseteam [Not currently, is there issue open for that?], yes, there's an open issue for static config of network
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @LEOLEOSP [Okay thanks 👍], see documentation for `nm-cli` for how to tweak the connection settings from terminal
<ubptgbot> <elagost> @dohbee [https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues], Thanks!
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @dohbee [yes, there's an open issue for static config of network], Cool what's its number :p
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fuseteam [Cool what's its number :p], the one that github gives back when you search and find the right one :P
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @dohbee [the one that github gives back when you search and find the right one :P], Github search on mobile is borked :p
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @elagost [Thanks. Reading  up on it, looks like the Oneplus has better specs/battery but d …], The OnePlus One has the definite advantages over the Nexus 5 of a faster cpu, more RAM, and better battery life.  The OnePlus One gives you a larger display, while the Nexus 5 fits easier for single handed use - which one of those is better i
<ubptgbot> s a matter of personal preference.  The OnePlus One can send to an external display wirelessly via a Microsoft Wireless Display Adapter, where as the Nexus 5 can send to external display via a Slimport cable.  The OnePlus One has a 13 megapixel camera - but the zoom and flash currently do not work on it for Ubuntu Touch and a fix for this is unlike
<ubptgbot> ly to come soon.  The Nexus has an 8 megapixel camera with working flash and zoom - but video playback on it is very buggy on it right now.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @elagost [Hello all. I'd like to buy a device for Ubuntu Touch. I don't currently have any …], Another option to consider is the Meizu Pro 5 - which offers the best hardware specs of any of the current UT supported devices - but only gets up to 3G/HSPA in the USA (in Europe you are likely to be able to get 4G for it though)
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @TotalSonic [Another option to consider is the Meizu Pro 5 - which offers the best hardware s …], And its hard to get
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Fuseteam [And its hard to get], there are some for a reasonable price here from a seller that has been verified to have shipped to a couple of UT users - but these require additional work to flash them to UT as they are not official Ubuntu versions.  I have a 4gb RAM / 64gb storage model myself that works great with UT on latest RC re
<ubptgbot> lease - it is my daily driver.  … https://www.ebay.com/itm/90-new-Meizu-PRO-5-64GB-support-Ubuntu-4GB-RAM-Unlocked-DualSIM-NFC-FastCharge/273911840744?
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Fuseteam [And its hard to get], [Edit] there are some for a reasonable price here from a seller that has been verified to have shipped to a couple of UT users - but these require additional work to flash them to UT as they are not official Ubuntu versions and they come with FlyMe Android on them.  I have a 4gb RAM / 64gb storage model
<ubptgbot>  myself that works great with UT on latest RC release - it is my daily driver.  … https://www.ebay.com/itm/90-new-Meizu-PRO-5-64GB-support-Ubuntu-4GB-RAM-Unlocked-DualSIM-NFC-FastCharge/273911840744?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Hmm someone could buy flash and sell those
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and it will likely never be fully supported, because it has some differences from the Ubuntu Edition pro 5, and i think the device/vendor trees were never published?
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dohbee [and it will likely never be fully supported, because it has some differences fro …], Currently everything works on it with a few extra terminal commands - including front facing "home" button / finger print reader.  GPS has been more reliable with it than I ever got with my OnePlus One as well.  Saying this as someone with dir
<ubptgbot> ect experience with both 3gb/32gb Ubuntu edition and the 4gb/64gb FlyMe version.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> modifying the rootfs is hardly as simple as "a few terminal commands"
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dohbee [modifying the rootfs is hardly as simple as "a few terminal commands"], yet that is all it took me.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dohbee [modifying the rootfs is hardly as simple as "a few terminal commands"], [Edit] Yet that is all it took me in order to update the modem and get the fingerprint reader working.  I did purchase my Meizu Pro 5 with UT already flashed on it though
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TotalSonic [Yet that is all it took me in order to update the modem and get the fingerprint …], but the statement oversimplifies the actions being done by those commands, and implies the support is trivial to include by default, when you know it is not.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Fuseteam [Hmm someone could buy flash and sell those], Hmm steven could do it xD
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dohbee [but the statement oversimplifies the actions being done by those commands, and i …], Dunno - if someone wants to flash it and update it there are currently very good instructions readily available on the UT forum - and again are not hard at all for someone with a modicum of experience with Linux terminals to do.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> fingerprint reader isn't currently supported on either version of pro 5, either
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dohbee [fingerprint reader isn't currently supported on either version of pro 5, either], yet - it is easy to get working - and works great
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> Will it get broken by future versions of UT?  Possibly.  But by that time I expect even more up to date options with better hardware specs to be available for UT./
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TotalSonic [Dunno - if someone wants to flash it and update it there are currently very good …], yes, there are, and it may be acceptable for them. but the way you stated it implies a level of support which is not there. and when someone buys a device based on this pre-conceived notion of "ease" due to your statements, and have problems,
<ubptgbot> it can create annoying scenarios
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dohbee [yes, there are, and it may be acceptable for them. but the way you stated it imp …], But those scenarios are not currently existing.  But you are very correct that people should be aware that these are currently "community" devices and not "official UBports" ones.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TotalSonic [Will it get broken by future versions of UT?  Possibly.  But by that time I expe …], none with working fingerprint readers, and no, they can't be enabled with a few terminal commands
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dohbee [none with working fingerprint readers, and no, they can't be enabled with a few …], so - IF someone actually wants to run UT with a fingerprint reader unlocking - then they should get a Meizu Pro 5 ;)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TotalSonic [so - IF someone actually wants to run UT with a fingerprint reader unlocking - t …], they should not use UT currently, really, if what they want is decent biometric support
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dohbee [they should not use UT currently, really, if what they want is decent biometric …], Not really - I already have it on my UT daily driver.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and fwiw, i don't take issue that you did that and it works for you, or your sharing the details of how it was done; only that i think you should take more care in choosing the words when you make such suggesetions, as the words you chose this time implies  a level of simplicity and support that does not exist
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TotalSonic [Not really - I already have it on my UT daily driver.], that's great for you, but if one is looking to buy a phone based on the requirement that they must have working fingerprint, then my suggestion must be to not use UT. because we cannot guarantee it won't get broken
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you got it working for you now with a little hacking, but it is not currently supported, and the hack that got it working could break in the future
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dohbee [and fwiw, i don't take issue that you did that and it works for you, or your sha …], yup - anyone that wants to flash from FlyMe and/or update the modem firmware, or get their finger print reader working  - should absolutely make sure they are comfortable following the instructions detailed here - an be aware that there is pot
<ubptgbot> ential for bricking their device in attempting these.  https://forums.ubports.com/topic/2755/meizu-pro-5-flyme-os-to-ubuntu-touch-modem-update-fingerprint-function
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Untill it can be upstreamed such that it's no longer neccesary to hack
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> Although I will say - if you already have UT installed on your Meizu Pro 5 it is pretty darn easy to update the modem firmaware and get the finger print reader working.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fuseteam [Untill it can be upstreamed such that it's no longer neccesary to hack], you are welcome to try to create an open source solution to get fingerprint working. the proprietary binary blob implementation cannot be "upstreamed" as such
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @TotalSonic [Although I will say - if you already have UT installed on your Meizu Pro 5 it is …], Haha and so the circle starts anew
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @dohbee [you are welcome to try to create an open source solution to get fingerprint work …], Yep but steven is also welcome to try as is anyone else with a meizu pro 5
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> I'm already trying to upstream flick :p
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TotalSonic [Although I will say - if you already have UT installed on your Meizu Pro 5 it is …], well, let me put it this way. to me, writing c++ is easy, but if kept saying it was so, and you kept failing to write c++ yourself, obviously you might feel the community has some issues with how things are presented. this same concept also ap
<ubptgbot> plies to modifying the system image
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Fuseteam [Haha and so the circle starts anew], I've noticed that it seems Rodney and I have different taste and approaches as far as these things goes.  But I am indeed very sympathetic to his position as someone deeply involved in Official UBports support - for which reasonable disclaimers and warnings regarding trying to "color outs
<ubptgbot> ide the lines" makes a lot of sense.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Yep xD
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fuseteam [Yep but steven is also welcome to try as is anyone else with a meizu pro 5], i didn't say they weren't free to do so if they wish. i'm simply saying that how "easy" it is, is very subjective, and presenting it as such is problematic
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dohbee [i didn't say they weren't free to do so if they wish. i'm simply saying that how …], 👍
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> I agree with ya both :p
<ubptgbot> <Shikhar Khandelwal> https://youtu.be/X3rbWIbASKM
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> spam above @dohbee
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> 👀
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Shikhar this group is about https://ubports.com and https://ubuntu-touch.io not for posting random youtube videos. I've deleted your post because it's off topic. If you post further, they may be reported as spam and result in you being banned from this group and possibly Telegram as well. Thanks.
<ubptgbot> <Davgian> Hello, no one is working on anbox for nexus 7?
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> Anbox isnt really a priority overall, you can certainly volunteer to work on it
<ubptgbot> Zoe Moore was added by: Zoe Moore
#ubports 2019-09-15
<ubptgbot> <DCR> My device is having GPS problems and don't know why. Oneplus one.
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @Fuseteam [Hmm someone could buy flash and sell those], i could flash, but sell... too much is in a state that many find unacceptable - all the issues we just hack away with a terminal, or dont bother me
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> easy for us maybe - but compare the process to nexus and opo, it is extreemly hard to flash the meizu pro5
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> i have flashed both the 32gb, and 64gb chinese versions, the easy ones to get ahold of are the chinese ones are the hardest to flash
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @TotalSonic [Although I will say - if you already have UT installed on your Meizu Pro 5 it is …], i think it was installing old 15.10 packages, not updating the firmware - so more of a backwards compatiblity situation, not updating anything
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @mateosalta [i think it was installing old 15.10 packages, not updating the firmware - so mor …], yes - for the finger print reader you install some deprecated 15.04 packages, but for updating  the modem you install a firmware update (released in 2017 by Meizu)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @DCR [My device is having GPS problems and don't know why. Oneplus one.], Outside with clear sky, sim card installed, and good data connection? It will still normally take many minutes for first fix with those.
<ubptgbot> <DCR> @dohbee [Outside with clear sky, sim card installed, and good data connection? It will st …], Thanks I'll try that.
<ubptgbot> <DCR> @dohbee [Outside with clear sky, sim card installed, and good data connection? It will st …], Forgot to send a confirmation, it works and thank you again.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @DCR [Forgot to send a confirmation, it works and thank you again.], 👍
<ubptgbot> Eyad Ibdair was added by: Eyad Ibdair
<ubptgbot> <Davgian> @Shakendo [Anbox isnt really a priority overall, you can certainly volunteer to work on it], I'm not a coder, unfortunately
<ubptgbot> <dikelito> Is it possible to install wifite ot UT?
<ubptgbot> <Aury88> (Voice, 0s) https://irc.ubports.com/xlcB2J3T.oga
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @mateosalta [i could flash, but sell... too much is in a state that many find unacceptable - …], Fair point
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @dikelito [Is it possible to install wifite ot UT?], If they have a client for ut, sure
<ubptgbot> kahanaepu was added by: kahanaepu
<ubptgbot> MatteoGheza07 was added by: MatteoGheza07
<ubptgbot> <MatteoGheza07> Hi
<ubptgbot> <MatteoGheza07> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/m2zRlVYB.webp
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Hey matteo meet @mateosalta
<ubptgbot> <MatteoGheza07> I want to translate in Italian
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> There a site where your can start
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> ......why you delete?
<ubptgbot> <MatteoGheza07> @Fuseteam [......why you delete?], I read the documentation
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Ok and?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> is there an in-progress port for OPO 3T?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Yes
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> And its not opo as this denotes Oneplus One
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> oneplus 3T is correct
<ubptgbot> Rihnodelta was added by: Rihnodelta
<ubptgbot> <Rihnodelta> Does my device SMG532G supported
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Flohack [And its not opo as this denotes Oneplus One], ooops sorry, LOL
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I was thinking of the brand OPPO 😅
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> are there common or known issues with OPO? likewith Nexus 5, it's usually the battery and the awful power button 😄
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> [Edit] are there common or known hardware issues with OPO? likewith Nexus 5, it's usually the battery and the awful power button 😄
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Javacookies [are there common or known hardware issues with OPO? likewith Nexus 5, it's usual …], OPO? Not that I know of, I have it here as daily since 2 years almost
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> okay thanks
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> charge port goes bad sometimes, and power button can get brittle and break, but both are pretty easily replaceable with opo
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I see, a bit similar to Nexus 5..
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> nexus 5 the actual button component goes bad
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i suppose it could happen on opo too, but it's more rare i think
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Javacookies [are there common or known hardware issues with OPO? likewith Nexus 5, it's usual …], the big issue for OPO is that zoom and flash do not work for the camera, and the gps can be flaky sometimes - but otherwise it gives a pretty smooth and zippy experience with UT on it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TotalSonic [the big issue for OPO is that zoom and flash do not work for the camera, and the …], none of those things are issues with hardware though :P
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> yeah, I'm more concerned with the hardware because of course, we can only get 2nd hands 😅
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> oh well, it's just that another wild idea came to mind.....I'm thinking of having a UT device in our business and I'll be creating a custom app catered to our small business's needs like employee time-in/time out and inventory 😄
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dohbee [none of those things are issues with hardware though :P], true.  As far as hardware the volume button and back case are a little prone to breaking.  But  not really.any worse than other 4 year old phones
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dohbee [none of those things are issues with hardware though :P], [Edit] true.  As far as hardware the volume button and back case are a little prone to breaking.  But  not really any worse than other 4 year old phones
<ubptgbot> YONI4LIFE was added by: YONI4LIFE
<ubptgbot> <YONI4LIFE> Hey
<ubptgbot> <YONI4LIFE> https://t.me/online_birr_bot?start=r0984818498
<ubptgbot> <Jorge> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2019/09/install-samsung-exfat-driver-ubuntu-ppa
<ubptgbot> <Jorge> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/tDXeZ4KP.webp
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> 👀
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> please do not post off topic stuff in here Jorge. i have deleted your messages, because posting arbitrary links without context can be considered spam.
<ubptgbot> fuck you was added by: fuck you
<ubptgbot> <fuck you> oh that's my username. sorry. I just wanted to ask some questions on telegram but really don't want to use a phone number to log into a chat system. really hate having my phone number tied to every online account
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Uh you can still change it 👀
<ubptgbot> <fuck you> Anyway I'm trying to install ubuntu touch on a Nexus 5 and the installer tells me that I have to enable OEM Unlock from developer options but I don't see any option within the android developer settings to enable OEM Unlock. It's absolutely necessary, right? And I don't care enough about using this system to look any harder than I alread
<ubptgbot> y have to change my username
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Oem unlock is done with fastboot
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Aka 'fastboot oem unlock'
<ubptgbot> <fck telegram> right, thank you very much tobiyo
<ubptgbot> <fck telegram> after unlocking I can try to install ubtouch? do I have to reboot after doing the oem unlock?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> The installer should be able to handle that
<ubptgbot> <fck telegram> by enabling OEM unlock it reset my settings and turned my USB debug off, and now that I have reenabled USB debugging the installer recognizes and seems to be ready to guide me now. thanks
<ubptgbot> <fck telegram> as you can probably guess I am a novice when it comes to installing other operating systems on mobile devices, just trying to get something that has a lot less data collection
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Alright good luck!
<ubptgbot> <fck telegram> thank you again tobiyo, it installed within minutes and I've been configuring the system. very exciting!
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @fck telegram [thank you again tobiyo, it installed within minutes and I've been configuring th …], Please change your username further, its not appropriate here
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Dont use Telegram if you hat it man
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> [Edit] Dont use Telegram if you hate it man
<ubptgbot> <telegramterrorist> sorry
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> And change it further...
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> To be clear here: No hate, no racism, no offense, nothing that soudns criminal ok?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> So no xyterror
<ubptgbot> <RegistrarDisrespector> I understand, not trying to get the group in trouble or anything
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Here are 2300 people inside, you never know. Okay now its fine...
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> And your welcome
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Flohack [Here are 2300 people inside, you never know. Okay now its fine...], 2297 don't ask how
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fuseteam [2297 don't ask how], telegram bot cleaning service
<ubptgbot> <saveurlinux lutin11> I've got 3 phones with ubuntuphone on it, Nexus 5 as my daily phone, One plus One as phone for my eldest and a Meizu Mx4 and the best experience is with the Meizu one it is really smooth! It only miss the external display option.
<ubptgbot> <saveurlinux lutin11> Unfortunately it's not mine:) but a friend one that let me test on it
<ubptgbot> <RegistrarDisrespector> how often did you use the external display and for what purposes?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @saveurlinux lutin11 [I've got 3 phones with ubuntuphone on it, Nexus 5 as my daily phone, One plus On …], really? I thought Nexus 5 is smoother in my experience but they're both good UT device....MX4 is too wide for my taste though 😄
<ubptgbot> <Tedster> the nexus 5 is smoother than the 5x, for sure
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well the 5x is not supported, so sure
<ubptgbot> <Tedster> thought you could UBPorts a 5x, oh
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> How does Telegram (the official app) makes money if it doesn't sell your information to advertisers and don't charge you for a premium account ? They need to pay for keeping the lights on in their datacenter somehow. Plus salaries of developers. With WhatsApp the answer is quite clear but not so much with Telegram though.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mark alexa [How does Telegram (the official app) makes money if it doesn't sell your informa …], this has nothing to do with UBports or Ubuntu Touch
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> perhaps you should go ask them instead
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> @dohbee [this has nothing to do with UBports or Ubuntu Touch], Moving it to different forum. Sorry.
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> https://t.me/UBportsOF
<ubptgbot> <FeketeZoli> Hi, if I edit a file in the terminal with nano, and switch to another app, then back, nano is always pushed to the background. I can pull it with 'fg', however. Is this the default behaviour or I have to set something to stay in the foreground.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> I am trying to flash using the installer but it's not downloading any files... I tried by doing it using the terminal + adb but i am getting errors, no file is being downloaded
<ubptgbot> <FeketeZoli> [Edit] Hi, if I edit a file in the terminal with nano, and switch to another app, then back, nano is always pushed to the background. I can pull it with 'fg', however. Is this the default behaviour or I have to set something to stay in the foreground?
<ubptgbot> <Taekky> So how do I return to stock android after having installed ub touch? Device: nexus 5, am running linux and adb, followed these instructions: https://docs.ubuntu.com/phone/en/devices/reinstalling-android but whenever i try to run the ./flash-all.sh command, adb just hangs and says waiting for any device... and nothing happens. not on my nex
<ubptgbot> us nor my terminal.
<ubptgbot> <Taekky> help?
<ubptgbot> <FeketeZoli> @Taekky [So how do I return to stock android after having installed ub touch? Device: nex …], It seems to me, the PC cannot see your device. What OS do you run?
<ubptgbot> <Taekky> mint. but it seems it does.. at least when I run adb devices. then it just hangs
<ubptgbot> <FeketeZoli> @Taekky [mint. but it seems it does.. at least when I run adb devices. then it just hangs], What is the output of 'sudo lsusb' ?
<ubptgbot> <FeketeZoli> As far as you want to connect via usb...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Taekky [So how do I return to stock android after having installed ub touch? Device: nex …], you need to be at bootloader to use flash-all from oem image
<ubptgbot> <Taekky> @FeketeZoli [What is the output of 'sudo lsusb' ?], Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:8001 Intel Corp.  … Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub … Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub … Bus 002 Device 004: ID 8087:07dc Intel Corp.  … Bus 002 Device 014: ID 18d1:4ee0 Google Inc.  … Bus 002 Device
<ubptgbot> 002: ID 174f:14e6 Syntek  … Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<ubptgbot> <Taekky> @dohbee [you need to be at bootloader to use flash-all from oem image], I am
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Taekky [I am], `adb` will not work at bootloader. only `fastboot` does
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @FeketeZoli [Hi, if I edit a file in the terminal with nano, and switch to another app, then …], i think nano being background is a consequence of the fact that apps are sent `SIGSTOP` when going to background, which is by design. terminal app is not excepted from the lifecycle policy by default
<ubptgbot> <FeketeZoli> @Taekky [Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:8001 Intel Corp.  … Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 L …], Google is your device, right? Then Rodney had answered.
<ubptgbot> <FeketeZoli> @dohbee [i think nano being background is a consequence of the fact that apps are sent SI …], Thanks :(
<ubptgbot> Anghirrim was added by: Anghirrim
<ubptgbot> <Taekky> Yeah, google is my nexus 5. But.. I dunno. I tried the instructions again and now it worked! ha! thanks anyway!
<ubptgbot> <FeketeZoli> @Taekky [Yeah, google is my nexus 5. But.. I dunno. I tried the instructions again and no …], Super. Good luck.
<ubptgbot> <JolandaDeKoff> (Photo, 548x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/n2tbsqBY.png Screenshot (15 sep. 2019 20:09:05)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @JolandaDeKoff please don't post images with no context to discussion in here, especially of android. this group is for UBports Ubuntu Touch discussion
<ubptgbot> <Taekky> Well, guess I celebrated too early. Still can't flash the image..  everything should be fine but whenever I flash it, it runs for a while and then says:  … extracting android-info.txt (0 MB)... … extracting boot.img (8 MB)... … target didn't report max-download-size … archive does not contain 'boot.sig' … archive does not contain 'dtbo.img
<ubptgbot> ' … archive does not contain 'dt.img' … extracting recovery.img (8 MB)... … archive does not contain 'recovery.sig' … extracting system.img (676 MB)... … archive does not contain 'system.sig' … archive does not contain 'vbmeta.img' … archive does not contain 'vendor.img' … wiping userdata... … Couldn't parse erase-block-size '0x'. … Couldn't parse
<ubptgbot> logical-block-size '0x'. … mke2fs 1.44.1 (24-Mar-2018) … /tmp/TemporaryFile-uCEXEn: Toteuttamaton ext2-kirjaston funktio while setting up superblock … /usr/lib/android-sdk/platform-tools/mke2fs failed with status 1 … mke2fs failed: 1 … error: Cannot generate image for userdata … There's some Finnish mixed in there in cas you're wondering..
<ubptgbot> ist1111 was added by: ist1111
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hey @Taekky, in the future if you're pasting long logs into Telegram could you send them to something like Pastebin or paste.ubuntu.com? … Looks like you may be using an incorrect image or an image not meant for that device. Which factory image did you download and where did you download from?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you might need to manually go into recovery and format a partition or two (or perhaps using twrp).
<ubptgbot> <Taekky> https://developers.google.com/android/images#hammerhead The first one from the hammerhead list.. (4.4) My device is nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <Taekky> @dohbee [you might need to manually go into recovery and format a partition or two (or pe …], yeah thanks, I could try that
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Taekky [https://developers.google.com/android/images#hammerhead The first one from the h …], you should definitely get the latest image instead i think.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The older images might not work correctly. Try the latest one, and maybe try the "Full OTA Image" as well
<ubptgbot> <Taekky> @dohbee [you should definitely get the latest image instead i think.], Ok, will try that first! Read somewhere I shoud go with the first one and then update through android.. but yeah. I'll come back for more help if these won't do the trick!
<hallyn> hm, well i can't get dekko to be reliable.  it waits up to hours to show me new emails...  i do have it set in tweaks to not background, so can't tell why.
<ubptgbot> <Taekky> Got it! Thank you so much guys! Now to check if my mic not working during calls is a harware or software issue..
<ubptgbot> <Taekky> hardware. as I feared.. damn.
<ubptgbot> moo256 was added by: moo256
<ubptgbot> <moo256> Hello I am looking to get ubuntu touch on my s9 is this possible?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it is not a supported device, no. and a port to it would be quite difficult currently
<ubptgbot> <moo256> Okay I understand thanks
<ubptgbot> <moo256> What would a port take though how long?
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @moo256 [What would a port take though how long?], info is here - http://docs.halium.org/en/latest/porting/first-steps.html … and http://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> first it would require working halium based on android 9 i guess
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> whoops - yeah - forget my links then - didn't realize the S9 was such a recent model.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or android 8 i guess, is what it shipped with
<ubptgbot> Rainless Love Hidayat was added by: Rainless Love Hidayat
<ubptgbot> <Rainless Love Hidayat> ❗ Binance team opened DEX-EXCHANGE … https://t.me/@binexchangebot?start=-1483491755
<ubptgbot> <thedenomparkour> @Rainless Love Hidayat [Rainless Love Hidayat was added by: thedenomparkour], @admins … `ANTI SPAMBOT DETECTOR! … THIS USER MATCHES MY ALGORITHMS AS A SPAMBOT!`REASON: Telegram bot `start` link
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> (Photo, 544x102) https://irc.ubports.com/xVrHJrdc.png
<ubptgbot> <Mattia990> @Flohack [<reply to media>], Received right now!
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @dohbee [telegram bot cleaning service], Lol
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> Big thanks to @Flohack and all on the TELEports team for continued excellent work in bringing features and fixes in quickly
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/KGAJjUqi.webp
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/oIRiz8cg.webp
